# Adding new IR Blaster codes to the Replay unit (4k/5k)



## The Robman

Given that Replay has the ability to add new IR blaster codes to our boxes as part of their nightly download if they wish to do so, is there anyway that we could create and add our own IR blaster codes?


I'm encouraged by reden's recent accomplishments where he was able to let one of Mikeyboy's 2.0 Showstoppers get the 3.0 software using his linux box.


I have seen the IR blaster code files before and they are in a standard UEI format, so I could certainly create the data that needs to be loaded if someone else knows how to get it into the units.


Then we could start adding codes for HDTV receivers and off-brand cable boxes! I have an HDTV receiver that I acquired as part of an Ebay deal and I'd love to be able to hook it up to Replay, if only to get crystal clear reception on the local OTA channels.

*PLEASE NOTE:* Even though I started this topic, I have been too busy with other things to keep up with the progress that has been made in adding new blaster codes to Replays, so I'm not the person to ask how to do it.

*Update 6/16/2007:* This thread is now just for the 4k/5k series units (that use RID files). I have split off the posts concerning the 2k/3k/Showstopper units (that use OBJ files) here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=862213 


All files related to adding blaster codes to Replay can be found here...
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...ory&cat_id=106 


FlipFlop's "step by step" is here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...29&post6677629 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...95#post6311995


----------



## Mikeyboy

The hard part is adding new files. I can't help you there. Maybe flipflop can.


With extract_rtv restrictions, all you can do is overwrite unnecessary IR blaster files with applicable ones. The new files must be the same size or smaller. My guess is the new files may function under the original setup code for the file overwritten.


----------



## RandyL712

Terrific idea and new project. I know the techies around here were getting bored


----------



## Jeff D

Isn't there a way to add a file over the lan? Lee or any of the experts from molehill care to comment?

*I'd love to be able to do something to get my replay to tune HDTV channels!!!!*


----------



## RandyL712




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeff D_
> *Isn't there a way to add a file over the lan? Lee or any of the experts from molehill care to comment?*



I don't think people have gotten anything onto the drive. Just overwritten other stuff.


> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jeff D_
> *I'd love to be able to do something to get my replay to tune HDTV channels!!!!*



I don't understand this - it wouldn't be HD anymore...


----------



## t.d.

While I was unemployed, I had several "little" projects going that involved extract_rtv:


1. I modified it (and RTVPatch) to work on Windows 95/98/ME.

2. I was working on a "toy" device driver for Win9x for the Replay file system, and a full file system browser with the ability to write to the disk or image file...


... but since I now have a job again (which is a Good Thing), there has been very little time to work on any of the above again.










If you can get the FTPD working on the RPTV (difficult to do on 4xxx/5xxx boxes) you could use that to write files onto the Replay hard drive without opening the box.


AFAIK, the only ways to put new stuff on the drive involve either puling the drive (and some new software to write to the FS), or setting up a proxy Replay server to inject the commands to retrieve the file, similarly to a software update.


TD


----------



## Reden

So Rob, do you lay awake at night dreaming what you can load IR codes into?










It's a good idea..... we may even be able to load our own pause ads on


----------



## jconawa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by The Robman_
> *
> 
> I'm encouraged by reden's recent accomplishments where he was able to let one of Mikeyboy's 2.0 Showstoppers get the 3.0 software using his linux box.
> 
> *



No kidding! I would be willing to put this on my Linux partition and serve up upgrades to those folks who have stray 2.0 Showstoppers even though Replay should be doing this.


----------



## MrPlastic




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RandyL712_
> *I don't understand this - it wouldn't be HD anymore...*



Still, a good anamorphic 480i image with ReplayTV convenience is nothing to sneeze at. I've been wishing lately that someone had been able to do this with _Firefly_ on "Fox Widescreen Digital." I'd love to have anamorphic DVDs of that show. (Now, that is. Yes, I know about and will buy the official DVD release in November.)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Reden_
> *To add a pause ad or IR code, it's not clear if we would need to udpate an existing file or just put the file in the correct directory. The format of the actual files would also need to be determined.
> 
> 
> It would not be difficult to modify Ian's RNS server procedure to pass all request to replay except for the getmirror2 call. On 4k> it's not known if those files are signed. The 4k systems could probably use a local box as a proxy server and not have to use dialup.
> *



On my 5k, the IR data files are not signed. All the panels that implement

the UI to use the data files are signed, but it doesn't appear any of the

IR data filenames are embedded in the panel UI, rather it seems they just

live in a directory which gets read during config. There's a file that serves

as the master list of STB box names and another file with the numeric

ID. Neither are signed.


----------



## FlipFlop

Robman,


Is there any chance the IR codes for a Dish receiver could be hacked to send a channel-up before sending the channel code?


----------



## Mikeyboy

I'm looking for someone who understands sean riddles instructions http://members.cox.net/seanriddle/replayshell.html to walk me through running the ptvio commands using a terminal program (windows terminal if possible). Including picking out which terminal program to download.

Thanks much.


----------



## FlipFlop

Robman,


I had a thought: if the remote code for Dish could be replaced with a Channel-Up, Channel-Down sequence, then I could enable the "send enter after channel number" option, and then it would send a channel up/down after sending the channel number.


Assuming my dish tuner's guide is set up appropriately so the Up/Down buttons work appropriately, this would guarantee that I don't get tuned to, and stuck on, an "unsubscribed channel".


What do you think? Can the IR blaster codes be changed so a single code actually sends 2 keys in sequence? If you have any ideas, I'd be willing to try them out.


----------



## The Robman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlipFlop_
> *Is there any chance the IR codes for a Dish receiver could be hacked to send a channel-up before sending the channel code?*



Absolutely, this is the kind of hack I do in the JP1 world all the time. The "3 minute skip" code that is so popular in my hacked Replay protocol is just a 3 followed by QS. Another popular one I did was for the Apex 1100w DVD player. In their infinite wisdom, Apex decided not to include arrow buttons on the 1100w remote, so you have to hit SHIFT first, then use the number pad (2 = up, 4 = left, etc). So, what i did was create some codes that send SHIFT first, then the number code, then SHIFT again and the 1100w guys love it.


So, if you guys can take care of what's needed on your end, I can create the hacked codes to be loaded.


----------



## Alareth

Are there JP1 codes that will make my girlfriend change the channel for me when I can't find my remote?


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mikeyboy_
> *I'm looking for someone who understands sean riddles instructions http://members.cox.net/seanriddle/replayshell.html to walk me through running the ptvio commands using a terminal program (windows terminal if possible). Including picking out which terminal program to download.
> 
> Thanks much.*



I got the terminal working. Thanks for the help.


----------



## FlipFlop

I was able to copy the existing dish receiver code (0775) to a new code number on my 4504, and it works. There were no signature files to worry about. I'll leave it set with the new code to see if the files get removed at some point during normal updates.


The files that needed adjustment were:


/name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes


/name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw


/name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S0775fi.rid


The first 2 need the new number added to them, and the last one I copied to a filename with the new number, and changed the 0775 encoded inside the file to the new number. (The 0775 is encoded twice in binary and once is ASCII.)


----------



## FlipFlop

Update: with some help from Rob and John on the jp1 group, I was able to patch up the dish IR blaster code in my 4xxx unit to send a channel-up/channel-down sequence after setting the channel number. This seems to fix the 'unsubscribed channel' bug!


----------



## toots

You are the dude, dude!


----------



## mr black

I posted this in another forum and Robman suggested I post it here - maybe it will help others. The post was:


_Ok, after a week of trying every IR code for my cable box I can't get it to work. It's a Ranger 5000. The manufacturer is Airtopi but their website is gone.


I've tired choosing the code and finishing setup to see if the IR blaster will change channels - with every code....


I've also tried running the cable through the vcr but again the IR codes don't work on vcrs.


Is there an IR code hack that allows more codes to be added to the list to cover universal cable boxes?_



I got my pda to work as a learning remote, and assuming that the info I extracted is useful, I need help uploading the codes to my Replaytv.


Flipflop can you help with this?


----------



## stahlgrau

Has anyone tried to remap channels using this method? It seems like it should work. You just need to edit a IR blaster code file to have it map to different channels. Can you offer some help Flipflop?


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by stahlgrau_
> *Has anyone tried to remap channels using this method? It seems like it should work. You just need to edit a IR blaster code file to have it map to different channels. Can you offer some help Flipflop?*



To remap channels the better way is to make changes to the guide itself http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...45#post1375445


----------



## MasterK

Robman, have you thought about going at this from another direction?


I mean in the past I have heard that Replay would add IR commands if you sent them a remote. Have you asked ReplayLyndon if thay would be willing to accept UEI codes from your JP1 folks. Heck you guys know that stuff as well as anyone.


I know it does not quench that Hacking desire but it might be easier










My apologies if that has been tried, discussed or otherwise rejected as an option.


----------



## shane5825

Has anyone figured out the IR Blaster code situation? I have a new Motorola DCT-5100 and can not get it to work properly. Thank you.


----------



## ashvash920

bump


----------



## wrench

What can we DO wkith this data / access?


What I'd like to do on mt SS:


1. Change the title of manually recorded shows from the date/time format to the actual name of the recording.


2. Edit out those long junk program headers.


3. Create themed recording lists.


Any chance of any of these coming to fruition?


----------



## clintroberts

Anyone figure this out or can we send ReplayTV a remote like someone suggested above. I have a LG LST-3510 that I would love to change channels. I know I can create a ccf on a Axim to send signals on a timer but then I am managing two guides in a sense. Seems like Replay would be interested in adding these codes for us because as soon as an option comes out that does this and allows downloading to PC then I am out of here. What about just the entire customer base blasting them with e-mails. I have sent two already and called but they are not real responsive or accomodating! Really it can't be that hard of a request. I am paying $12.95 a month to record 10 shows a week. I suppose I can just but the SIR-T351 that someone says works but I am running out of inputs on the projector.


----------



## docmcse

This sounds like a new plug-in for WiRNS may be in order. That way the RTV will think it is getting updated IR codes directly from the mother-ship, and WiRNS could combine local files with the normal upload. Not sure how to go about this but it sounds like it would be something it could be programmed to also do, given sufficient development efforts.


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by docmcse_
> *This sounds like a new plug-in for WiRNS may be in order. That way the RTV will think it is getting updated IR codes directly from the mother-ship, and WiRNS could combine local files with the normal upload. Not sure how to go about this but it sounds like it would be something it could be programmed to also do, given sufficient development efforts.*



Getting the files onto a 5xxx is not a problem anymore. One could do it using presently available tools--e.g. using GetShellCommands to move files through the Photo partition. The problem is that AFAIK nobody has actually made a completely new IR data file for a 5xxx...


----------



## peichiang

MaddGamer created one for Pansat 2500. Here is the link:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=pansat 


I was trying to decipher the RID file format to create one for other device based on The Robman's message previously but I guess I still need some help.


--

Pei-Chiang


----------



## FlipFlop

I've decoded the RID file format. I've attached a file containing a decoder routine, and all of the existing codes in a decoded text form, along with a description of the file structure.


------------------------------------


This archive contains the remote IR blaster files used by the

ReplayTV 4xxx and 5xxx units. The format of the .rid files

is described below.


The irCodeset_source file contains the source code of a program

which will parse a .rid file and annotate the contents of the file.

If DecodeIR.dll is in the current directory, then it will pass the

bit stream to that library, which will attempt to decode the

protocol and HEX/OBC/EFC codes in the file.


The table.xls file has a table of all of the codes including

the unknown values found in the file, along with the code information

for the digit '0'. For most of the devices the DecodeIR.dll

gives the proper EFC, but there are still a couple places with problems.


remote code table numbers:


0 to 9 = digit0

0x000b = Channel 100+

0x000d = enter

0x0064 = channel up

0x0065 = channel down

0x0066 = last channel

0x00ca = discrete power off

0x00c9 = discrete power on

0x012f = source toggle

0x04b0 = display


0x03e8 = volume up

0x03e9 = volume down

0x03ea = mute toggle


0x02c1 = Fast-Forward

0x02bc = Stop

0x02bd = Play

0x02be = Pause

0x02bf = Record

0x02d5 = Rewind





Note: All numbers stored in big-endian format


Header layout:

byte\tlen\tlabel\tdescription

0\t4\tunknown\talways 0

4\t4\tcode1\tIR code number

8\t4\ttype\tdevice type, 1=cable, 2=sat, 3=VCR

12\t4\tentries\tnumber of entries in the code table

16\t4\tbaseptr\tbyte offset into file for the code data

20\t4\tunknown\t(always 1, except for C7xxx and S7xxx codes)

24\t4\tcode2\tIR code number (second copy)

28\t64\tlabel\tASCII description for this codeset.

\t\tTerminated with 0xCD, except for C7xxx and S7xxx codes which use 0x00

92\t24*entries Code table


Table entry:

offset\tlen\tlabel\tdescription

+0\t4\tcodeid\treplaytv remote code number

+4\t4\tfreq\t(frequency in kHz)*10

+8\t2\tunknown\t(values seen: 33, 30, 100, 50, 42)

\t\t(possibly a ms delay before or after the transmission?)

+10\t2\tlength\ttotal length of code in words

+12\t2\tlength of initial fixed part of code

+14\t2\tlength of repeated part of code

+16\t4\tcode repetitions - always equal to 3

+20\t4\toffset to data from the beginning of the table, counting by 16-bit words


After the table, the raw IR data is stored at the offsets pointed

to by the +20 entry in the code table


The raw IR data are series of 16-bit words, ON if the msb is 1, OFF if the msb is 0

The lower 15 bits define a duration, in clock periods


Key deviations from DecodeIR requirements:


- It is allowable to have multiple ON's in a row, and/or multiple OFF's in a row.

- It is allowable to define a repeating sequence which begins with an OFF value.

- It is allowable to end a sequence with an ON value.

- The Length value could be longer than the sum of the initial fixed and repeated

sections of the code. In this case the remaining length is output after the

repeated section as a trailing section.


[Edit]If the attachment doesn't work, you can also download this file from here: 4504_Blaster_Codes.zip 

 

4504_Blaster_Codes.zip 195.734375k . file


----------



## peichiang

FlipFlop,


Thank you very much for sharing such valuable information. I'll look into your decoded details and work on my device specific RID file. Will get back once I get a successful result.


--

Pei-chiang


----------



## jarmstrong

FlipFlop,


Any idea how to tweak which commands are actually sent. I understand you can change the commands, but I'm hoping there is a capability to send out a two command combination. I'm using an RCA DTC-100 (SAT/0392), and I would like to send the discrete On command + the regular definition discrete command when the Replay is turned On.


That way, if I send a discrete On to the Replay, it turns On the DSS receiver (if accidentally tuned off) but more importantly sets it to regular definition since there is no video out to the S-Video (or composite) in HD mode.


Alternatively, if I understand the file definition explanation and if there is enough space you could send 3 consecutive discrete On commands in the "fixed portion" and then have the discrete standard definition command repeat. Can you see any limit to the number of bytes for the actual command?


The RCA commands are pretty short (59 mS frame length) and I think you are saying that you set a time (460 uS for RCA in the bottom 15 bits) and then a Zero would be 100 and a One would be 10000 where each bit represents 460 uS of On or Off time.


Since RCA has 24 data bits, and 12 are the actual bits and 12 are binary complements, you could express that in 4*24 or 96 bits plus another 32 for lead in and lead-out for a total of 16 bytes for each command. Thus to do what I want, that would take 54 bytes. Does than seem feasible?


TIA,

Jon


Qucik edit:


FlipFlop,


I spent some time with the rid file for SAT/0392 and I understand the coding of the bits. The top bit determines polarity and the bottom 15 determine time. I'll keep looking at the file.


----------



## FlipFlop

All IR commands are sent with a number of repetitions of the same pattern, typically 3 to 5 repetitions. You can't use the repetition to mix different commands. The RID file format has a way to define which sequence is repeat just so you don't have to store 5 copies of the same sequence.


However, you can define a single sequence which really is 2 commands with a pause in the middle. To do this, you enter all 5 repetitions of the first command, then a sequence of quite a few values with MSB=0, and a long duration (this gives a "pause" effect), then the sequence for the second command. For the second command you can use the standard repetition stuff.


There is a problem with sending commands before the channel change: there is no way to tell the replaytv to send anything prior to the digits, and you can't modify the digits because then _every_ digit would get the extra keystroke, and not just the first. However, the IR blaster tuning screen has a way to send "enter" after the channel numbers, so it is possible to send an arbitrary command after the channel numbers are entered. In your case you could change the "enter" to "discrete on" so if the cable box got turned off, the next recording would turn it back on. Since it turns on after the channel number sequence, you would still miss one recording, but the following ones would tune properly. You could then schedule a 1-minute manual recording prior to your first recording of the day, and that manual recording would serve to turn on the unit.


I did this to change the "Enter" command to send the "Channel-Up", "Channel-Down" sequence for the Dish receivers. The Dish receivers have a habit of "sticking" on an "unsubscribed channel" screen, and sending a channel-up/channel-down is the only way to clear the error. See below (if you can descramble my notes).


I did find that the replaytv seems to have a limit of around 1 second for the total duration of the IR blaster sequence, but I didn't check what the exact duration limit was. I did get the Dish codes to work with about a 200ms gap between the commands.


Note that if you have an oscilloscope (or even just a sound card with .wav file recorder) then you can connect the IR blaster output to the scope or your sound card to record the output pattern to see if it looks like what you think it should.

Code:


Code:


(code)      ( ???     ) (???) (len) ( ???     ) ( reps?   ) (word offset)
00 00 00 0D 00 00 02 3E 00 1E 00 F0 00 CE 00 22 00 00 00 03 00 00 05 B0  (enter -> Channel Up/Down)


byte=0x0D24  word offset=0x05B0
Total length = 0x68 + 0x20 + 0x68 = 0xF0
Prefix length = 0x68 + 0x20 + (0x22 x 2 + 2) = 0xCE
Repeat length = 0x22

(start with a Channel up HEX=68 EFC=81)
subcommand length=0x68 words (0x22 x 3 + 2)
(decoded bits: 0110 1000 0000 0000 )
80 16 01 60
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 01 60 
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 01 60
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3  
80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 01 60

(pad with a bunch of off time 0160 = 6ms, so total is 192ms)
(0x20 extra words here)
01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60
01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60
01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60
01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60  01 60 01 60

(followed immediately by HEX=78 EFC=209 - channel down)
subcommand length=0x68 words (0x22 x 3 + 2)
(decoded bits: 0111 1000 0000 0000 )
80 16 01 60
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60
80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 01 60 
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60
80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 01 60
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60  80 16 00 60  
80 16 00 60  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3  80 16 00 a3
80 16 01 60


----------



## jarmstrong

FlipFlop,


Thanks for the compressive answer. I actually manually decoded the S0932fi.rid with a hex editor and Excel and your file description was flawlessly accurate. The commands were two complete commands in the non-repeating section and one command in the repeating section. And the same as you decoded with IRCodeset.exe -- no surprise there.


For the RCA protocol it looks like you multiply the values in each word by 16 although the IR carrier wavelength in RCA is ~17uSec, so it's possible that you multiply by the wavelength, but 16 was right on. Since you wrote a routine for DecodeIR.dll, you probably have already figured out that detail.


BTW, if you ever tackle a program to create rid files, I think you could use the routines in John Fine's MakeHex, to create the IR command encoding. It uses an external file to define the IR protocol and has some pretty impressive capabilities to calculate check bytes. I have a pretty comprehensive collection of all those IR protocol definitions. I'm not a programmer but I could give you a hand with that part if you go that route.


Back to the solution of my problem, I agree with your comments and since I have a Home Automation controller that can send out IR commands, I just programmed it to send out a discrete Power On and a Standard Definition On command for the DSS receiver at 5 AM every day.


Thanks,


Jon


----------



## fmark

Hi,


Could anybody please post a step by step instructions of how to add a custom IR codes to ReplayTv. I have a Microyal MRX-1000 FTA receiver and would like to control it via ReplayTV.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## terrysmirl

I'd also like to know if it's possible to add custom IR codes for an LG LST-3100A OTA set top box.


Thanks!


----------



## fmark

FlipFlop,


Could you please help me to create a .rid file for my FTA satellite receiver Microyal MRX-1000. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with IR codes and I don't know how to extract them from my original remote control. But I have a PocketPC (iPaq 2215) that may be useful for getting these codes (if that possible).


Thanks in advance.

Mark.


----------



## peichiang

By following up FlipFlop's instructions, I was able to modify one IR file for my device and upload the 3 files up to my 5040 with no problem. Obviously, the new IR code also works pretty well. Thanks to FlipFlop's inside information.


However, after I uploaded the IR files, I no longer be able to modify (add, delete, or change) the line-ins. Whenever I modified the line-in, which triggered channel download. I ran into an unexpected error at 90% of the download job. So I am not sure whether it's true that those 3 files are not signed.


I ended up resetting my replay and caused all my shows rerased! ;-{


Anyone ran into such problem before?


--

Peichiang


----------



## cj2

I just made one for the Pansat 2700a thanx to FlipFlop's information and I haven't had any problems


----------



## Zadkiel

I am in the process of setting a Pansat 2700a too.

cj2, could you share the code file? (I had assumed the 2500a ones would have worked, I guess there are some differences)


----------



## chud666

FlipFlop, could you please provide further clarification on how to turn an existing UEI remote code into a .RID file ? From this thread and others on the site, it appears that this is possible. However, the discussions in this thread seem focused on modifying existing files, not starting from scratch.


I am interested in creating a .RID file for a US Digital (Hisense) DB-2010 HDTV receiver. I already created a code for it on my URC 8810 remote control. Can this even be used to create a .RID file? I know how to use WIRNS or extract_rtv to get the file over to the ReplayTV.


Any assistance or information would be a big help. Thanks.


----------



## sixt7gt350




Resurrect for Accurian HDTV receiver....


----------



## rkundla

I gotta find all the instructions so I can get my damn Samsung SIR-TS360 to tune channels faster.


If I enable the 'send enter' option, the 'WHO' menu pops up in its place.










Does anyone know if this was fixed in the latest ReplayTV software release?


Thanks,

Ron


----------



## calvin940

I saw a post from someone above who said they were able to modify the 2500 files to make it work for the 2700A. I am not sure how the technical information about deconstructing the rid format will help me figure out the values for the 3500S. Would someone please explain how I might go about doing this for my pansat 3500S now that I have it hooked up.


Any help appreciated.


Thanks

Calvin


----------



## calvin940




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calvin940* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a post from someone above who said they were able to modify the 2500 files to make it work for the 2700A. I am not sure how the technical information about deconstructing the rid format will help me figure out the values for the 3500S. Would someone please explain how I might go about doing this for my pansat 3500S now that I have it hooked up.
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Calvin




Pretty Please!


----------



## FlipFlop

Attached is a little RID file editor I made. This is an early alpha release, so nothing is guaranteed, but it it works it will make modifying the RID files a little easier. This is only useful for someone who understands what the RID files are doing - it simply makes entry/modification of the bit strings easier. To see what the structure of the RID file is, scroll back a page or two in this thread.


In short, the long hex on/off counts are summarized by symbols 0,1,=,+,*,# and the mappings to the counts themselves are entered separately.


The easiest way to see what is going on is to open up a few RID files from the ReplayTV code set. This program won't work will all ReplayTV codes as it assumes 6 or fewer symbols, and an even number of encoding counts, however it should be general enough to create any specific code.


If someone has a specific application with a known IR code, send me a PM and I can help work through the details.


Edit: Remove attachment. See post#72 below for the latest


----------



## Loren Kruse.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If someone has a specific application with a known IR code, send me a PM and I can help work through the details.



So basically that is the problem we have now...not knowing what the *Accurian HDTV receiver* IR Code is?


Seems like someone with an IR receiver for a computer could right a program to receive an IR code from a remote...


or Perhaps request it from the manufacturer?


----------



## BaysideBas

Loren, it pays to stay abreast of developments:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6250730


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Whoops







Insert foot in mouth... still looks like some deciphering needed.


----------



## BaysideBas

At least you can be happy that it isn't hoof in mouth


----------



## FlipFlop

I made a new revision with a "HEX" button that allows you to paste Pronto learned IR code HEX data. Just copy the hex data for a code to the clipboard, and then press the corresponding "HEX" button.


Also, if you enter hex strings like "0xabc135" it will convert from hex to binary automatically.


Now just need Pronto data for the appropriate remotes.



Edit: Remove attachment. See post#72 below for the latest


----------



## whirly

Thanks FlipFlop for the nice RID File Editor!!


For those who those who don't want to purchase a Pronto, you can download the ProntoEdit4 program from  Remote Central . Then search Remote Central for the CCF files that include your particular device.


----------



## calvin940

ok, so here I post again being completely naive and potentially not fully grasping (yet) how to go about this.


I do not know anything about the values coming out of this pansat 3500S remote. They are apparently not the same as the 2500 or the 2700, so I have to figure out how to get those values from my remote into the replay.


I have a redrat device which allows me to capture remote keypresses. What is the method by which I can take those captured values and convert them into something I can use for the replay (maybe this means I have to covnert them to JP1 equivalents and then to .rid formats - I don't know), but a helpful nudge in the right direction would be appreciated.


Cheers

Calvin


----------



## sixt7gt350

Calvin, the helpful nudge:


Try to get the Pansat codes learned in a Pronto. FlipFlop's new tool will allow you to edit an existing RID file if you have the Pronto CCF hex codes. Once you've modified the RID file, you'll need to get it back into the Replay. I tried going the JP1 route with the Accurian, but fell short. (I'm still looking for an Accurian CCF.)


----------



## BaysideBas

But jp1 only loads codes into the remote control transmitter. Unless you're trying to control the Accurian via the Replay remote, or another handheld, then what's the point?


----------



## calvin940

ok, so let me ask another question. Who was it that did the pansat 2500A conversion? How did that person get the remote values for that remote and then subsequently convert them into the .rid format?


Hopefully I am not trying anyone's patience. I am certainly willing to do the work, I just am unclear on the methodology and tools required to get the job done.


Calvin


----------



## rkundla

Now I will ask the completely noobish question and hope that someone has a link to a thread or off-site link to how to move these IR files back and forth from the Replay.


Dang, no embarassed smiley.










Thanks,

Ron


----------



## YoYo

Hi people... I'm trying to get the 0 key to work with my Fortec receiver.


About to try the pronto thing and thanks for the RID editor!


rkundla... I think this is what you are looking for.
How to move the files


----------



## sixt7gt350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BaysideBas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But jp1 only loads codes into the remote control transmitter. Unless you're trying to control the Accurian via the Replay remote, or another handheld, then what's the point?



You missed it. FlipFlop originally thought he could use the text file output from the JP1 tool, KeymapMaster, to use as a reference for modifying the Replay RID file. I made available the text file from KM for Accurian, but it wasn't enough.


I'm now going down the makehex -> irpanels -> CCF -> RIDgen route. We'll see how gross my incompetence works out.


----------



## BaysideBas

Ah....

Don't worry about "incompatence," the main point is to try. It took Edison how many thousand attempts to come up with a viable filament for the electric bulb? (Not meant to discourage you in any way


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whirly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then search Remote Central for the CCF files that include your particular device.



Here is a list of CCF files organized by brand. I don't see any Accurian stuff there, though.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...evices&br=&fc= 


I did try out a couple CCF file codes, and made my ReplayTV change channels on my TV through the IR blaster. Not a very useful function, but it provides proof of concept and made me smile.


The quality of the learned code does matter. You may run out of symbols and get "?" in the decode for low quality learned codes. (for example, encodings 801600a3 and 801700a3 might both show up on a poor quality recording, but they are functionally equivalent). In such a case you can manually fix things up by remapping the 1-offs back to 0 or 1 as appropriate. A properly learned code should typically include a lead-in symbol (= is appropriate) followed by a string of 1's and 0's, followed by a lead-out symbol. Repeated sections typically do not have a lead-in code, as the lead-in would be part of the initial (fixed) sequence.


To summarize:


1) Find a CCF file with your device from the above link

2) load the CCF file into ProntoEdit4

3) double-click the panels to find the number keys and enter and power

(note also the "Properties" has some hard key mappings which may include power)

4) double-click a number on the panel, then click the "Set IR".

(May also need to click "View IR" if the "IR code" isn't already visible)

5) Select and copy (Ctrl+C) the "IR code" from that box

6) Click the two cancel buttons to close the two dialog boxes

7) Go to the RID File Editor program, and click "HEX" button next to the corresponding digit

8) Repeat steps 4-7 for all 10 digits and Enter and Power

9) Set "unknown" to 30 and type to "Cable" and enter a code number (1000 is appropriate)

10) Save this to a RID file.


Enter and Power are not always necessary. Enter is only used if "send enter" is selected on the ReplayTV, and power is only used during testing/code assignment.


Once a RID file is created, you can use the WiRNS GetShellCmds function to copy the files to the ReplayTV, as described in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=477427


----------



## FlipFlop

I created a code for the Accurian based on the KM configuration file. Not sure if this will actually work, so could someone with this tuner give it a try?


To install this code:


1) Use DVArchive to create a photo folder called "install" on the ReplayTV.

2) Put the "ircodes", "ircodesRaw", and "C1000fi.rid" files from the accurian.zip file into that photo folder.

(right-click on "install" and select "import photos" from the menu)

3) Install WiRNS using the "custom" setting, and also install the "GetShellCmds" pluging

4) copy the "shellcmds" file from the accurian.zip file into the same folder as wirns.exe (typically would be c:\\wirns)

5) Start up WiRNS - the "W" in the windows notification bar should be green when it is ready.

6) On your ReplayTV, switch the network configuration to static, and set both DNS server settings on your ReplayTV to match the "WiRNS IP" (be sure to note what your previous settings were)

7) Menu..Setup..Connect to ReplayTV Service Now on your ReplayTV to force it to connect through WiRNS.


If all goes well, you should get a clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen. These are done at the beginning and end of the script just so you can see that the script began and completed. Use 243-Zones to toggle these back off.


Now you should be able to set your Accurian device up using IR code "1000"


Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your previous settings. Or, if you normally use WiRNS, you just need to delete the "shellcmds" file. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory you created.


For another description of how this is done, see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=477427 


To download WiRNS, see http://www.users.qwest.net/~bolenbaughryan2/WiRNS.html 


For details and help for WiRNS, see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=504981 


For details and to download DVArchive, see http://www.dvarchive.org 

*EDIT: the Encoding values in the attached file aren't correct, so this copy doesn't work. Scroll down about 12 posts to download one that does work*


----------



## FlipFlop

Here is how I created the Accurian RID file. This should work for any NEC1 protocol, but I'm not that familiar with the variants of the protocol, so maybe Robman will weigh in to correct any mistakes I've made.


The Accurian appears to use 41.7kHz NEC1 protocol with fixed data 0x7F, as shown on the 'setup' tab. Also in the KM configuration file are the hex values for each of the digits, shown on the 'functions' tab.


The format for NEC1 protocol is (fixed data) (inverted fixed data) (key code) (inverted key code)


So, for example, the hex code for "0" is listed as "8F" so this gets coded as:


0x7F808F70


(note that, in hex arithmetic, 7F + 80 = FF and 8F+70 = FF)


So, enter this code "0x7F808F70" in the "initial bits" line for the number 0 and press tab. It gets converted automatically to "=01111111100000001000111101110000+".


Repeat for all 10 digits, and Enter (if available) and Power (if desired)


Set all repeat codes to "*#" for any codes with the initial bits defined


Set the encodings as follows:


Code: 1000

Type: Cable

Frequency: 41.7

Unknown value: 33


0 : 8016003f

1 : 80160014

= : 815400aa

+ : 801605e5

* : 81540054

# : 80160e32


[EDIT: these encodings don't appear to be correct for all NEC1 protocols - more details later]


(it is easiest to just start from the accurian RID file, or some other NEC1 protocol code to get these data pre-set)


Then save the code and upload to your ReplayTV as described in my previous post (the accurian data set)


Attached is a new revision, v1.2, of the RIDGen.exe program. This one has some subtle enhancements, like accepting command-line arguments so you can associate .rid files with the program, and double-click to open them.


(Note: the 0 and 1 encodings may get reversed, in which case the entire bit stream would be inverted from what is shown above. Also, the =, +, *, # symbols may get reordered. This is because these symbols aren't saved in the RID file, the encodings are. The RIDGen program tries to automatically assign the symbols in order based on how often each appears (0 = most often). In the case of NEC1 format there are always exactly the same number of 0's as 1's, so it can be random which encoding gets which symbol. You can artifically force the case by setting Power to simply "0" so that the 0 is the more frequent symbol over all.)


Edit: Go to post #106 for an updated version of RIDGen


----------



## whirly

Is the "Unknown Value" always = 33 and, if not, how is this number computed??


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whirly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the "Unknown Value" always = 33 and, if not, how is this number computed??



I don't know what that number is. It doesn't seem to have much, if any, effect, so it probably doesn't matter what you use. My working theory is it is a time delay, in ms, but that is just a wild guess. I picked 33 because that was the most common value in the pre-defined codes. (see the "unknown4" column in the table.xls spreadsheet in the 4504_blaster_codes.zip file posted earlier in this thread)


This is the entry at the +8 byte offset in the code table as documented earlier:



> Quote:
> +8 2 unknown (values seen: 33, 30, 100, 50, 42)
> 
> (possibly a ms delay before or after the transmission?)


----------



## whirly

Thanks!


Clear as MUD










However, I figure if YOU don't know then I can't be THAT stupid


----------



## T-Test

The instructions from FlipFlop above worked great.


I have a Pansat 3500S and a Pronto which I used to create the rid. (calvin940 should be able to use it if he follows the instructions above for the Accurian.) I used the same ircodes and ircodesRaw files for the file I generated - C1000fi.rid.


Thanks,








 

3500S_RID.zip 1.9453125k . file


----------



## calvin940

ok. I am pretty damned psyched to try this puppy out. I will give it a shot at home tonight and see how this sucker works.


I thank everyone for their input so far. I was hunting around town for friends that may have a pronto to see if I could get those suckers learned and hand't found one yet. I will post back this evening.


CHeers and thanks

Calvin


----------



## sixt7gt350

Well, that was stupid of me.

I didn't notice the lack of line breaks in FlipFlop's shellcmd file before I net-connected.

My Replay is now stuck on the "replay guide, channel guide, menu" screen.


----------



## rkundla

Yoyo, thanks for the link - unfortuately the site is down for maintenance.


Okay, I have an idea now of how to get the file back on using wirns and the shell dll. Now, can I use the shell commands to extract the file that I need to modify for my Samsung 360 or are they located somewhere else on the net?


Essentially all I need to do is take the Samsung RID file, make a change to the command issued during an 'enter'.


Can I overwrite the existing RID file with the new version? Would a future connect to Replay overwrite that file?


Thanks for the help,

Ron


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sixt7gt350* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, that was stupid of me.
> 
> I didn't notice the lack of line breaks in FlipFlop's shellcmd file before I net-connected.
> 
> My Replay is now stuck on the "replay guide, channel guide, menu" screen.



The shellcmds file has Unix-style line breaks, but that shouldn't matter, other than Windows Notepad gets confused. I don't think this could cause the unit to get stuck as you described.


When you did the net connect, did you get the clock and/or cpu meter show up on the top of the screen? Does the 1000 code appear as an IR blaster code now? (In other words, did the shellcmds script start, complete, do what it was supposed to do, when you did the net connect).


If you hold down the power button 10 seconds to reboot the unit, does it come back to normal?


ReplayTVs do get stuck as you describe due to network configuration problems. The solution is to disconnect the network cable from the replaytv, and reset the unit. Once it comes up and is responding to the remote you can go ahead and re-connect the cables. See http://www.replaytvupgrade.com/#swirl for more details.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkundla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, I have an idea now of how to get the file back on using wirns and the shell dll. Now, can I use the shell commands to extract the file that I need to modify for my Samsung 360 or are they located somewhere else on the net?



There is a .zip file with all of the RID files from a 4504 at post#38 of this thread. These should be nearly the same as what is on the 5xxx units, although I know they did add some codes since then.


You can also reverse the copy operation in the "shellcmds" script, like the following, to copy existing codes from the system directory to the photo directory, and then export them from there to your computer using DVArchive. Just change both "C1000fi.rid" to your desired code number. Sat codes start with "S", cable box codes start with "C", and the code numbers are always 4 digits with leading zeros, if necessary.

Code:


Code:


AppShell ToggleClock
cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C1000fi.rid /name/storage/Photo/install/C1000fi.rid 
AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


----------



## sixt7gt350

WOOHOO!!!


Yes, FlipFlop, the lockup was due to the network situation from the manual setting, but I _did_ make the mistake of using Notepad to copy/paste. It missed your Unix breaks.


I tried the first RID file I made and it didn't work. I tried the one you made for me from the KM file and it didn't work. I went back to my IR learned data and used the OBC (not EFC) codes into makehex, then RIDgen.


The WORKING!!! Accurian RID file is attached, along with a Notepad-modified shellcmds file to upload just the revised RID file.


Replay guys: If you want to control your Accurian HDTV receiver, here's your chance!

*A HUGE thanks to FlipFlop for all the help, creating RIDgen, and the CCF prodding. Another big thank you to johnsfine on the JP1 forum for sending me in the direction of makehex, since I'm Pronto-less.*

 

accrid.zip 0.537109375k . file


----------



## FlipFlop

Excellent! I looked at the differences, and the bit strings are identical between your file an mine, so my interpretation of the KM data was correct. The difference was in the Encoding and frequency values, so my timing was not correct. I guess that is not too surprising since I kind of guessed at those values based on other similar codes.


Bottom line is my description above of how to go from KM to RID for NEC1 protocols is correct _except for the timing_. I don't understand the subleties of the protocols, so I'm not sure how to pick the encoding values from the KM file. I thought it would be one-size-fits-all, but apparently not.


----------



## icecow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sixt7gt350* /forum/post/0
> 
> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> 
> Replay guys: If you want to control your Accurian HDTV receiver, here's your chance!
> 
> *A HUGE thanks to FlipFlop for all the help, creating RIDgen, and the CCF prodding. Another big thank you to johnsfine on the JP1 forum for sending me in the direction of makehex, since I'm Pronto-less.*




So do the codes make Accurian work seemlessly with a RTV now (out-of-the-box so to speak)? or is there a lot of cleanup and praying still involved?


----------



## calvin940




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T-Test* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The instructions from FlipFlop above worked great.
> 
> 
> I have a Pansat 3500S and a Pronto which I used to create the rid. (calvin940 should be able to use it if he follows the instructions above for the Accurian.) I used the same ircodes and ircodesRaw files for the file I generated - C1000fi.rid.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Ok, let me start off by saying that you rock! FlipFlop Rocks! Everyone in this damn AVS haus rocks! I am happy of course because I have my Replay controlling my pansat 3500S.


A couple of notes. Using the files you provided, I could not get it to work. Specifically, I went through the process of transferring the fles to my replay as per the forum instructions using WiRNs (I had already done it last week for the pansat 2500A code at code 2000 thinking there was a chance those might work, but alas I didn't realize at the time that those units were different from an IR perspective).


You had set the .rid file as cable, which I thought was the reason it wasn't showing up in the list. I changed the .rid to be sat instead of cable leaving it at 1000, but it still would not show up in the code list for my device. So, I altered your file to be at 2000 instead of 1000 and change it from cable to sat, saved it as S2000fi.rid, and uploaded it with the files (ircodes and ircodesRaw) that were included with the pansat 2500A remote zip (I gather that the ircodes and irccodesRaw are just to add the 2000 to the list of codes). Presto, code 2000 now uses your .rid for the 3500 and it controls the 3500 just perfectly.


Thanks all for the help (or really just doing it all for me - I wish I could have helped more).


Calvin


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calvin940* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You had set the .rid file as cable, which I thought was the reason it wasn't showing up in the list. I changed the .rid to be sat instead of cable leaving it at 1000, but it still would not show up in the code list for my device.



If you add a RID file, you need to add that number to both of the ircodesRaw and ircodes files for it to show in the list. It appears that the same set of codes are available for both cable and sat, regardless of the type defined in the file.


BUT, sometimes the added code does not show up in the list until you reboot. I'm not sure why this happens, and sometimes the code does show up right away. I think once you go to the input settings the list gets loaded into memory, and doesn't get re-loaded until after a reboot.


----------



## quang777

Here's a very basic CCF (learned codes) file derived from the Samsung T351. Hope this helps


Q

 

accurian.zip 4.76953125k . file


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quang777* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a very basic CCF (learned codes) file derived from the Samsung T351. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Q



This file has codes learned a little too well.







It recognized the protocols used and store the protocol data instead of the IR timings, so it won't work with RIDGen. RIDGen will only take Pronto data starting with "0000" which indicates raw timing data.


Attached is an updated version of RIDGen which fixes a bug when loading in RID files where not all of the buttons have the same length. Also made it ignore spaces and any other non-symbols, so you can add spaces to the bit strings to help see the structure better. For example:


0xFF 00 D0 2F


or


=11111111 00000000 11010000 00101111+


Edit: Go to post #106 for an updated version of RIDGen


----------



## calvin940




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you add a RID file, you need to add that number to both of the ircodesRaw and ircodes files for it to show in the list. It appears that the same set of codes are available for both cable and sat, regardless of the type defined in the file.
> 
> 
> BUT, sometimes the added code does not show up in the list until you reboot. I'm not sure why this happens, and sometimes the code does show up right away. I think once you go to the input settings the list gets loaded into memory, and doesn't get re-loaded until after a reboot.



The ircodes and ircodesRaw that T-Test provided in his zip along with the 3500S rid file had the 1000 code in both files and I did hard reboots of the replay as well. No go on the 1000 no matter what I did.


Calvin


----------



## sixt7gt350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icecow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So do the codes make Accurian work seemlessly with a RTV now (out-of-the-box so to speak)? or is there a lot of cleanup and praying still involved?



With the RID file I uploaded, Replay controlled the Accurian without problem. I went through all numbers, using a mix of direct entry and channel up/down.

Depending on how the signal is broadcast, there _can_ be some wide vs. zoom vs. 4:3 issues. I have yet to receive spousal approval for an HDTV monitor, so it would be more of an issue for me than someone with a widescreen having aspect control. I've wowed her a few times with LCD and plasma displays, but never enough to approve the purchase.

I haven't dropped cable yet, but when I do, I expect I'll be using WiRNS to create a custom channel guide, since the HDTV receiver needs the IR blast of a cable box and the channel map of OTA. I might remap the sub-channels to make _everything_ available as a three digit channel. PBS usually carries decent stuff on sub-channels. We'll see when the time comes.

It sure would be nice if cable companies actually put channel numbers the same as the OTA broadcast channel. I could just tell Replay I still have cable and it would eliminate the need for remapping. Why do they do that?


I will probably build a dedicated WiRNS/DVA/HT PC if I use WiRNS full-time for a remapped channel guide.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

So... 1000 on our part will be designated as a custom control number? Everyone should use 1000 for their custom rid files?


----------



## The Robman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is how I created the Accurian RID file. This should work for any NEC1 protocol, but I'm not that familiar with the variants of the protocol, so maybe Robman will weigh in to correct any mistakes I've made.



Here's some additional info about the NEC signal. First off, it's carrier frequency is 38kHz, not 41.7 kHz. Secondly, while the 2nd byte of fixed data certainly used to be the compliment of the 1st, this is not usually the case anymore. The 2 bytes can have totally independant values now.


As for the "unknown value", seeing as how the value is 33 I'm going to make a wild guess that this is the Duty Cycle (ie, it's 33%). In a remote control, if you used a larger value it would make the signal stronger, but it would also drain the batteries alot quicker, so if you ever find that the IR blaster signals are not strong enough to be read reliably by the device in question, try increasing this value (but you probably shouldn't go above 50%).


As for getting the burst times from KM, your best bet is to create a file that documents the times for each protocol, using the protocol names that KM uses, and simply have your program look them up. The only other option is to grab the copy of the protocol assember clode that KM always stores in the upgrade files, and get the times from that, but in order to do that you would need some help from me (or one of the other JP1 experts, like John Fine) to know how to read the data.


----------



## MethodMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sixt7gt350* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It sure would be nice if cable companies actually put channel numbers the same as the OTA broadcast channel. I could just tell Replay I still have cable and it would eliminate the need for remapping. Why do they do that?



Try "spoofing" the HD receiver as a satellite receiver. The satellite companies usually have local channel listings that map to the same analog broadcast channel numbers for your area. If you are lucky, the corresponding HD channels will have PSIP channel numbers that correspond the the local analog channel numbers (i.e. HD channel "2-1" has same content as analog channel "2").


This works for all channels except one in my area (PBS), but it keeps me from having to do any channel remapping using WiRNS.


----------



## JohhnyReplay

sixt7gt350, What are the aspect ratio issues you mentioned before. Like you, I do not yet have approval to upgrade the set, and recently returned the SIR-T351 to sears since I couldn't stand how it stretched faces horizontally when viewing hdtv material. Everyone looked a little fat (yes, I am picky...why else would I be using an hdtv tuner on a non-hdtv set







...


Does it stretch or distort in 4:3? Can you watch in letterbox? If so, does it have black bars on the unused screen area (or grey like the samsung)?


Thanks!


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Loren Kruse.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So... 1000 on our part will be designated as a custom control number? Everyone should use 1000 for their custom rid files?



You can use any number you want, but you need to add the number to both ircodes and ircodesRaw. If you use 1000, then you can simply use the files posted above, so it is easier.


I picked 1000 because is was not previously used for anything else. It may be prefered to use a low (and unused) number instead so you don't have to page down 20 times to get to 1000.


If you overwrite an existing code number, then there is a chance that the ReplayTV will update and restore the original RID file.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

I would think everyone creating these custom IR codes should use a single default number. The only time a person would need a code different is if he had multiple brand of receivers on one ReplayTV that would need different IR codes.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Also, is the Accurian at Radio Shack a discontinued product?


----------



## ducrider

Guys/ Flip Flop I have an FTA receiver called Coolsat 4000 pro, but i want to use this with my ReplayTV. I found the Coolsat 4000 IR codes for a TIVO. Can anyone here help me get the information from the TIVO file and use it to create a ReplayTV IR Code?


Thanks

dUc

 

TIVO_Coolsat 4000 pro IR Codes.zip 1.2802734375k . file


----------



## whirly

You can download the replayTV codes for the CoolSat 4000 here .


----------



## sixt7gt350

Johnny: Bars are black, but I haven't recorded any HD....yet.


Loren: I believe the Accurian is a discontinued product, but RS keeps managing to unearth more when they sell out. Two of my local stores that were out of stock for a week, now both list (online) as having inventory. (I haven't called or dropped by.....yet.)


----------



## ducrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whirly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can download the replayTV codes for the CoolSat 4000 here[/url].



Whirly, Thanks for the link I will try it out and let you know......


Thanks

dUc


----------



## DavidEC

If anybody does this for a RTV5000 series so that it could change channels on a 'U.S.Digital' HDTV receiver please let me know!!


----------



## whirly

The process works for all 4K & 5K models. All you need to do is to get the IR codes for your "U.S. Digital" HDTV receiver, Make or borrow the appropriate .rid file and follow the directions for transferring the files with WiRNS.


----------



## DavidEC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whirly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The process works for all 4K & 5K models. All you need to do is to get the IR codes for your "U.S. Digital" HDTV receiver, Make or borrow the appropriate .rid file and follow the directions for transferring the files with WiRNS.




After this past week of miss-understanding of terms over at the "JP-1" site... I am the last person to try to make this!!!!



But on the other side the remote codes for a "JP-1" remote are already at the "JP-1" sites file section!! Maybe 'Rob' could add a file section for these files at the 'JP-1' site??


I just wished that these codes could be sent to ReplayTV for them to add to a future upgrade/upload to add for all to have access to not just the 'geeks' running WiRNS.


--David


----------



## FlipFlop

Attached is a new version of RIDGen which links up with both makehex and decodeir. You need to get those two programs separately. See the tools..main file section at http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...gory&cat_id=81 and the other..utilities..ir programs files section at http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...=&au=&le=&pg=2 


Once you have downloaded those other files, put all of the files in *one directory*. Then you can load a RID file with RIDGen, and click the "DecodeIR" button to decode the protocol, device, and EFC codes from it.


You can also do the reverse, and enter a protocol, a device, and the EFC (or OBC) codes for each button. Then click "MakeHex" and it will create the RID data for you. You can use RemoteMaster (see the hifi-remote link above) to get the protocol, device, and EFC data for a device.


Note: for MakeHex the protocol must match the filename of an .irp files from makehex, and that .irp file must be in the current directory. For example, "NEC1" or "NECx2" or "Sony12" would be valid protocols. The protocol names returned by DecodeIR do not necesarily match the names required by MakeHex.


As a test I created a code for the USDigital HDTV receiver. See attached.


Edit: Removed RIDGen attachment. You can download this from the file archives at http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...e&file_id=2253 

 

USDTV_RECEIVER.zip 2.0546875k . file


----------



## FlipFlop

Here is the procedure for going from a JP1 file (for KeymapMaster or RemoteMaster) to a RID file which can be uploaded to your ReplayTV:


1) Download RIDGen, MakeHex, and DecodeIR using the links in my previous post. _Put all files in the same directory_

2) Get RemoteMaster (a Java program) and the RDF files from the file section at http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...gory&cat_id=81 

3) Get the file for your device, from the files sections of either http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...egory&cat_id=4 or http://groups.yahoo.com/group/jp1/ 

4) Load that file into RM. Note that RM will load KeymapMaster configurations (.txt files) if you change the file type dropdown box in the file open dialog.

5) Run RIDGen. Copy the "Protocol" and "Device Number" fields from RM to RIDGen

6) Select the "Functions" tab in RM. Copy the EFC code for digit 0 to the EFC column in RIDGen for digit 0.

7) Click the "MakeHex" button to verify that the RID code gets created in RIDGen for digit 0. You should get a string of 0's and 1's and other symbols in the Initial bits and Repeated bits columns.

8) If that worked, then copy EFC codes all digits 0-9, Enter (if available), and Power from RM to RIDGen.

9) Click the "MakeHex" button again to convert all of the codes

10) Click "Save" in RIDGen, and save as C1000fi.rid (for cable code 1000 - if you change the code number, the file name will be different)


Notes:


- if the MakeHex button isn't available, or doesn't work, you need to download the MakeHex program, and extract all files into the same directory as RIDGen.exe

- There must be a .irp file for the Protocol you use. Not all protocols have .irp files. If your protocol doesn't have an .irp file, then check on the hifi-remote forum for assistance.


----------



## The Robman

Just FYI, you should be able to use _either_ KM (Keymap master) _or_ RM (Remote Master) for this purpose. To use KM you need MS Excel (no other spreadsheet program will do) and the use RM you will need to install the Java runtime environment.


----------



## DavidEC

FYI: I really have no need currently for the 'WiNS' and all the related software features... so maybe somebody could make a little program such as 'DVA' or 'Poopli' that would allow for the upload of the new 'IR' command only??


Much like the program(s) "IR" does for the JP1 remotes?


--David


----------



## FlipFlop

Don't be afraid of WiRNS. It really is a simple and quick install, then copy the shellcmds file into the WiRNS folder, and make your ReplayTV connect. Then uninstall. You don't need to use, or configure, any of the extra features in WiRNS, and you don't need to keep it installed.


----------



## glenburg

i am trying to make a rid file for the d10 direct tv receiver; following robman's great stuff and directions i get as far as getting the jp1 file; but there is no irp file for the protocol it uses and i don't know where to get one or edit one; if anyone has the rid file for the d10 or can point me to a reference where i can make the irp file from the info in the jp1 i would greatly appreciate it; thanx.


----------



## nortac

So it took me a while to digest the information and directions in this thread, but it was worth the time.


I own a LG LST-3100A and have been somewhat frustrated by the lack of being able to use it with my ReplayTV.


I started with a file for the LG 3200 (from http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...egory&cat_id=4 ) hoping there were no differences between the LG models and it worked fine. Leads me to believe that the attached RID will work for any in the family of LG OTA receivers.


Anyway for those interested, just download the attached and follow the directions from FlipFlop in post #71 and you'll be all set!


Happy Days!

 

LG LST-3100A RID.zip 1.939453125k . file


----------



## FlipFlop

The Robman has been kind enough to make a file section on his site for RID files. I've uploaded some files there to get things started. If you create a RID file and want to share, this is a good place to store the files, and a good place to find the codes you need:

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...gory&cat_id=84 


I've also put the RIDGen program in the "tools - other" section at that site:

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...gory&cat_id=85


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

Originally Posted by *glenburg*
i am trying to make a rid file for the d10 direct tv receiver.
Over at RemoteCentral there is a Pronto CCF file for the D10, and those are easier to handle. I pasted the codes from the CCF into RIDGen. One problem is RIDGen only allowed for up to 6.


(Tech note: apparently the D10 encodes 2 bits per symbol, so they have 4 digit symbols, 80170017, 8017002e, 802e0017, 802e002e, plus 3 different start/stop/transition bits, for a total of 7 symbols. DecodeIR reports this code as "Russound" protocol, device 12.)


I updated RIDGen so it can handle up to 10 different symbols, and then created the RID file from the CCF. See attached. I set it up as cable code 1000, so you can use the same ircodes and shellcmds files as given above). If you (or anyone?) can confirm that this code works, I'll upload it to the RID files section on hifi-remote.com


To edit this RID file you will need to get RIDGen 1.6 or later from

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...e&file_id=2253 

 

DirecTV D10.zip 0.3759765625k . file


----------



## diginoise

Hey all, I have been reading this thread and 2 others for two days now and cant get 3500S_RID-1 file on to my replaytv 4504.

I get the files on dvarchive fine in the photos pansat folder and Wirns is connected to my replay and communicates fine with it but when I go to to IR codes after a reboot during setup there is no 1000 code just 1005 and up. what am I doing wrong?


I know I read somewhere that this file is not showing under sattelite box but instead under cable but I dont see it there either. I also tried entering "1000" manually by pressing replay zone but no luck. I cant tell if the files are transfered or no, how can I tell that? or run the GetShellCommands? my shellcmds file looks like that and is in the root of the wirns folder:


"AppShell ToggleClock


cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes


cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw


cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C1000fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C1000fi.rid


AppShell ToggleCpuMeter



regedit setval SysConfig/NetworkUpdateTime Anytime 0"


the AppShell ToggleClock seems to be executing since the clock comes up on my tv after a force update from the replay... so why not the other commands? or maybe they do so where is the 1000 code on the list?


Please help if you can


Thaaaanks


----------



## diginoise

never mind, instead I used a bin for the 3500s with the hughes IR code in it, works great, I got to learn about wirns thsi way which is a good thing, never had the PPV guide before... awsome


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diginoise* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get the files on dvarchive fine in the *photos pansat* folder
> 
> 
> cp -f /name/storage/*Photo/install*/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes



Your directory names aren't the same, so the shellcmds script isn't finding the files.


----------



## diginoise

thats what I thought, oh well, got around the problem, thanks FlipFlop


----------



## lalauw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diginoise* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> never mind, instead I used a bin for the 3500s with the hughes IR code in it, works great, I got to learn about wirns thsi way which is a good thing, never had the PPV guide before... awsome



Could you tell me where I can get the bin for 3500s with Hughes IR codes in it? Also could you tell me with the ir codes for Hughes are? I have the same equipments and I am having the same problem as you did. Thanks.


----------



## diginoise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lalauw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you tell me where I can get the bin for 3500s with Hughes IR codes in it? Also could you tell me with the ir codes for Hughes are? I have the same equipments and I am having the same problem as you did. Thanks.



here it is








http://forums.al7bar.tk/showthread.php?t=97632&page=5


----------



## FlipFlop

Diginoise:


If I understand the stuff at the link you posted, you modified the firmware on the 3500s so it accepts a different IR code (to one that ReplayTV knows), and then set up the ReplayTV to send that IR code to the 3500s? Sounds like a nice solution!


----------



## st00ge

I still think it would be better to copy the .rid files to the Replay and modify it 1 time. Otherwise any time the firmware is updated you will have to make sure it is modified before it is applied. I'd rather just do it one time and be done with it. I'm going to try the copy procedure later today.


----------



## st00ge

Ok, I'm using the following:


AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/s2000fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/s2000fi.rid

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


I used the rid editor and have the code setup for the 3500 as s2000fi.rid. Wirns is working fine with my replay and when I try the direct connect I get a menu screen on the replay and then I get a clock and cpu monitor so it should have copied. When I go in the code is not there. Any ideas?


I have the files copied to the photo\\install directory but had to do it in dvarchive by typing it the filename instead of browsing since you can only browse for .jpg files. I don't see how this could be the problem but thought I'd mention it .


Does "name" in the path need to be "name" or do I need to change this to the name of my replay? I'm doing something wrong. Please advise, thank you.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used the rid editor and have the code setup for the 3500 as s2000fi.rid.



Did you edit the ircodes and ircodesRaw files to add code 2000? Most of the copies floating around here had the code 1000 added, but not 2000.


Also, it appears that the ReplayTV software caches these files once they are read once. In that case you would need to reboot the ReplayTV unit to get the code to show up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the files copied to the photo\\install directory but had to do it in dvarchive by typing it the filename instead of browsing since you can only browse for .jpg files. I don't see how this could be the problem but thought I'd mention it .



You can use drag-and-drop onto the "install" folder in DVArchive's "DVR Explorer" window to avoid typing the file name. But it shouldn't matter how you get the files there, as long as they show up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does "name" in the path need to be "name" or do I need to change this to the name of my replay?



It must be "name" just as it is shown. This is the base mount point for the ReplayTV filesystems. /name/storage is the photo partition, and /name/system is the system partition.


----------



## diginoise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Diginoise:
> 
> 
> If I understand the stuff at the link you posted, you modified the firmware on the 3500s so it accepts a different IR code (to one that ReplayTV knows), and then set up the ReplayTV to send that IR code to the 3500s? Sounds like a nice solution!



FlipFlop I didnt do squat







, but that's what it is yeah, I just flashed my 3500s with that 118 bin with the hughs ir code in it







.

For future refference, where do I tell the path on Wirns is wrong? and how do I fix that?


----------



## FlipFlop

That shellcmds script copies the files from /name/storage/Photo/install which corresponds to a folder called "install" under DVArchive's photos. You said you put the files in a folder called "pansat", which doesn't match what you used in shellcmds.


What probably happened was you crossed the instructions from the other thread with the pansat code, which used "pansat" as the photo folder, with the shellcmds file from this thread, which uses "install" as the folder.


In the end it doesn't matter what folder you use, as long as the name matches in DVArchive and shellcmds. But, to reduce the possibility of confusion it would be best if everyone just uses "install" as the folder name.


----------



## st00ge

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong as I've tried this numerous times. It should not be this hard to copy files







. Anyways, I decided to take the Pansat 2500 files since ircodes and ircodesRaw already contained the 2000 entry. I then took the rid file from the 3500 and used the rid editor to change it from cable 1000 to satellite 2000 and left everything else alone. I dragged and dropped these files into a folder called Pansat (sub-folder of Photo in Dvarchive and deleted the install directory from before since I started over) and made sure the shellcmds file listed the directories correctly. I direct attach to my Replay using Wirns and watch the log until it says it is done. Then I reboot the Replay and the 2000 code is not there.


The only thing I can think of is that I had an issue with Dvarchive and port 80 since it was in use. I ended up assiging a 2nd ip address to it and then Dvarchive was fine. I haven't tried the copy since the change. Do you think this will make a difference? I seem to be missing a simple step here.


----------



## zimdba

Is there any chance that Directv D-10 codes will work for the H-10? Has anyone tried? Thus far I can't find the CCF or JP1 files for the H-10. Googling next . . .


It pays to google. This post states that you CAN use the D-10 codes. Will attempt now . . .


----------



## zimdba

Holy crap it works. For the 10 of us who are DirecTV H-10 users, this is very helpful. For me, it's like regaining my replayTV! Woo Hoo!


I followed the instructions in Post #71, and used the files attached to Post #117.


Very, very happy.


----------



## FlipFlop

These files are stored in 3 different places on the drive. The ones under the "user" directory should be the copies in use, but you can try overwrite all 3 copies:

Code:


Code:


AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2000fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2000fi.rid

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/sys1/Setup/Irbdata/ircodes
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/sys1/Setup/Irbdata/ircodesRaw
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2000fi.rid /name/system/sys1/Platform/Plymouth/IRBlaster/S2000fi.rid

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/sys2/Setup/Irbdata/ircodes
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/sys2/Setup/Irbdata/ircodesRaw
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2000fi.rid /name/system/sys2/Platform/Plymouth/IRBlaster/S2000fi.rid

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm using the following:
> 
> 
> cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/*s*2000fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/*s*2000fi.rid



I think your problem may be you didn't capitalize the "S" in the S2000fi.rid filename. I believe that the ReplayTV is case-sensitive, although I'm not positive about that. All of the rid files on the unit have the "S" and "C" capitalized, and lowercase "fi.rid" so I've always followed suit.


----------



## st00ge

I capitalized the "S" and made sure everything was right. I also noticed that after it runs the GetShellCommands from the shellcmds file it says the following in the Wirns log, "Hijacking headend request because we serve it locally" Is that normal? Also I noticed that in dvarchive my photo directory is actually "Photos" so I changed that too. It still doesn't copy. Also, when I direct connect I don't get the clock until the log says it finishes and then I don't get the cpu meter. Any ideas?


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Hijacking headend request because we serve it locally" Is that normal?



This is normal. WiRNS always hijacks the headend request so it can inject it's own listings.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also I noticed that in dvarchive my photo directory is actually "Photos" so I changed that too.



The Photo directory on the ReplayTV is actually "Photo" (without the 's') so you need to change that back. Only the subdirectory names in DVArchive comes from the ReplayTV.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, when I direct connect I don't get the clock until the log says it finishes and then I don't get the cpu meter.



When you get the clock, that means the shellcmds script is running, which means your WiRNS setup is fine. If you don't get the cpu meter, that means the shellcmds script is aborting part way through, which means one or more of the commands in between is not correct. The most probably cause would be an incorrect directory name somewhere. You _must_ get both the clock and cpu meter to show up for this to work.


----------



## st00ge

When I had everything the same as I do now except for that directory listed as "photo" what happens is you get that menu screen when it starts (243 zone) and then the clock and cpu meter when it finishes. I then go into network and input settings on replay, input 2, satellite, svideo, and then it says to have sat receiver off and continue, I search for code and 2000 is not in the list. I restart it after I copy it as well.


----------



## FlipFlop

I'm running out of excuses. It should work, and it does work for most people. I guess your unit is just being stubborn.


Other things you can try:


1) Use a different code number

2) Set the file as "cable" instead of "sat"

3) Overwrite one of the exiting sat code numbers (like S0775fi.rid)

4) add some extra copies in the opposite direction to verify the actual files in use by the ReplayTV are what you expect, like this:

Code:


Code:


AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2000fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2000fi.rid

cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes-as-is-in-use
cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw-as-is-in-use
cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2000fi.rid /name/storage/Photo/install/S2000fi.rid-as-is-in-use

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


----------



## st00ge

I will try that. If I change the file to "cable" won't I have to change my input to cable box and then have to pick a cable box brand? Also, if I pick cable I would only have options for cable services and not satellite services correct?


I'm pretty confident that Wirns is working fine as the program guide looks good and no errors in the log. Plus I do get the clock when running the script so we know it is communicating.


Is it safe to say that when I put these files in the install sub-folder of Photo in Dvarchive that they are instantly on the Replay at that point?


I'm thinking the problem is either with Dvarchive or the content of the files themselves. I'm confident that the S2000fi.rid file is fine since I just used the rid editor and modified 1000 to 2000, and then changed the type from cable to sat.


ircodes looks like the following when opened up in notepad:


{deleted}


The difference is in notepad all of the numbers are together in 2 lines and not in a column as displayed in this forum.


ircodesRaw looks like the following:


{deleted}


Again, when looking at this in notepad it is altogether and not in columns as displayed in this forum.


The files only look like they do in this forum when using a program with formatting like wordpad.


Sorry for the long post, but I just wanted you to verify that these files looked correct.


Also, in the rid file the frequency is set to 38.4 and the duty cycle is set to 30. This may not make a difference but I thought I'd mention it. The fact that I get the cpu timer when specifiy "photo" and not "photos" in the script tells me that the commands are running so the paths should be fine. That's why I think it has something to do with the files.


Thank you for taking your time and assisting with this.

 

ircodes.zip 1.4541015625k . file


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will try that. If I change the file to "cable" won't I have to change my input to cable box and then have to pick a cable box brand? Also, if I pick cable I would only have options for cable services and not satellite services correct?



I don't think it matters if the code is marked Sat or Cable. As I recall, when you select "Other" as your sat box type (or cable box) type, then you can select any code in the system, both cable and sat. The code you add will not appear in any of the branded lists - only in the generic "Other" list which lists every code in the system.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say that when I put these files in the install sub-folder of Photo in Dvarchive that they are instantly on the Replay at that point?



Yes, DVArchive copies the files over to the replaytv immediately.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st00ge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When looking at this in notepad it is altogether and not in columns as displayed in this forum.



The files are in Unix file format, and Notepad doesn't handle them properly. If you edit in WordPad and then save, it will convert the file back to DOS format and add a .txt extension. The ReplayTV might not like that. You can use Textpad or PFE or any other decent text file editor.


It appears that in some cases, for some unknown reason, the ReplayTV gets stubborn and doesn't accept the code. When others have run into this in the past, they changed the number and tried again and it worked. If you keep trying the same code number and your ReplayTV is "resistant" to that number, then it may never work unless you change it to a different number.


Also, you can attach files to your post. That works better because then the original contents of the file is preserved (including dos/unix text file formats).


----------



## FlipFlop

St00ge: It just occurred to me that maybe you have been looking under the "Panasonic" brand for the 2000 code for your device. The code you add will *not* show up in any of the branded lists. Those brand list are set up with another set of files which we haven't modifyied. The new "1000" or "2000" code will *only* show up the the full list of codes defined by the ircodes and ircodesRaw files, which shows up when you select "Other".


----------



## st00ge

I was finally able to get this to work. I had to use a C1000fi.rid file name and then it worked. I'm not sure why it made a difference but it worked. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## replayrob

Thanks FlipFlop!!!

Your efforts are greatly appreciated.

After reading your posts here and using your RIDGen tool, I've created and uploaded the IR codes for the new Viewsat 2000 STB. Found the RM file for the Viewsat over at JP1 downloads and using RemoteMaster and your RIDGen tool I created the new rid file. Followed the readme for installing via DVArchive and WiRNS. Loaded it to my replay and now my new code 1000 is there!

Can't thank you enough!!

















I'll attach my files for anyone else who wants to add the Viewsat IR code (use code 1000) to their Replay..

 

Viewsat IR Codes_rid.zip 3.23828125k . file


----------



## The Robman

You guys can also load the RID files that you create to the new folder that I created for them over on the JP1 site:

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...gory&cat_id=84 


For some reason, I just can't download attachments from AVS, even with my Norton IS turned off.


----------



## rorkin

Don't forget to have your Directv H-10 receiver set to ir control rather than RF.. RF seems to disable the ir sensor.. I spent a day figuring that one out.. DUH  Perhaps explains some units which seem to take the file upload but still not respond..


----------



## gatomon

I have a D10, DirectTV receiver, and after a "software update" the serial port has some limits (cannot tune to channels with fewer than 3 digits; the local channels). I don't do windoze (mac and linux for me), so I was wondering how I could add the IR blaster control. I've already upgraded the drive in my 50xx machine and have no problem pulling the disk. Thanks,

-Chris


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatomon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't do windoze (mac and linux for me), so I was wondering how I could add the IR blaster control.



You have a few options:


1) extract_rtv has a function (-w) that will overwrite files on the drive. (You can't create new files, just overwrite existing files). You could use this function to overwrite an existing code number with the IR blaster data you want.


2) It should be possible to run WiRNS on a PC located on the internet somewhere, and point your ReplayTV to that PC's IP address. Might require some fancy footwork with routers and firewalls to get it to work.


3) There was a Unix equivalent of WiRNS written by Ian Prest. He was using it to get Canadian listings into a 3xxx unit. His web page is not functioning any more, but I probably have a version somewhere that does work with the 4xxx and 5xxx units.


4) Somebody is working on a Linux driver for the Rio Karma. This device uses the same filesystem as the ReplayTV, so with a little effort (well, actually probably more than just a little) it could be extended to support ReplayTV drives. If it were to be extended to support ReplayTV drives, then it could be used to mount the replaytv drive under Linux and read/write files to it. http://bobcopeland.com/karma/


----------



## FlipFlop

One more option for you:

http://web.archive.org/web/200410131...eplay/RnsProxy 


The rns-proxy.pl attachment is a Perl script which intercepts the RNS requests, and substitutes a shellcmds file. If you have a Linux box acting as router for your network, then this script, combined with some iptables port redirection, will do the job.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatomon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't do windoze (mac and linux for me), so I was wondering how I could add the IR blaster control.



I made a bootable CD image which runs an RNS proxy. This will allow you to run shellcmds without having to install WiRNS, and without any PC software setup. To use this, you will need a broadband connection, and a DHCP server on your network.

http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=13712 


1) Use DVArchive to load the shellcmds, ircodes, ircodesRaw, C1000fi.rid files into a "install" folder on the ReplayTV's Photo section. Include in the "shellcmds" file the commands that you wish to run on net connect


2) Boot a computer using the bootable CD


3) Set your ReplayTV DNS server to the IP address shown on the screen after booting from the CD


4) Force a net connect on your ReplayTV (from setup menu or 243-zones)


5) Change your ReplayTV DNS server back to its original setting (or revert to automatic settings)


Tips:


- Press Alt-F5 to see a log of the RNS proxy (should show activity when you do a net connect)

- Press Alt-F6 to see a log of the DNS proxy

- You can log in as "root" with no password

- If you don't have a network connection, or don't have a DHCP server on your network, there will be about a 1 minute delay on bootup while the network autoconfig times out

- It includes RTVPatch (version 2.5.5), extract_rtv, and extract_rtv5

- It has ssh, scp, and sftp commands, so you can copy files in or out

- It has lynx (a text mode web browser) which you can use to download image files

- Alt-F1, Alt-F2, Alt-F3, Alt-F4 will switch among 4 console windows

- The CD is based on a minimal rxlinux image: http://on-x.ca/html/rxlinux.html 

- the proxy programs are in /usr/sbin. The HTTP proxy runs using xinetd


----------



## avsform1

I have been struggling for about a week to try and get my RTV to control my Coolsat 4000 Pro with no luck.

I have Wirns running and the remote works and the RTV dowloads the guide. I have select IR-blaster code 4000 and it just will not control the coolsat. Below is the dll in config,


Active WiRNS Plugins:

ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2110.11094)

ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.2075.20772)

GetNextCall.dll (1.0.2026.12639)

GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.2026.12578)

GuideServer.dll (1.3.2131.28483)

HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2131.26501)

IVSProvider.dll (1.1.2027.11868)

NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.2026.12580)

NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.2026.12580)

NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.2026.12581)

PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.2026.12582)

RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2130.12998)

ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2131.15221)

XactProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13593)


Is there anything that is missing?


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsform1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been struggling for about a week to try and get my RTV to control my Coolsat 4000 Pro with no luck.
> 
> I have Wirns running and the remote works and the RTV dowloads the guide. I have select IR-blaster code 4000 and it just will not control the coolsat.



Can you give some more details of what you did?


What files are you using?

How did you configure the network on your ReplayTV?

Where did you put the shellcmds script?

When you do the net connect, do the WiRNS logs show any activity?

Do you get the clock and CPU meter showing after you net connect?

Is your IR blaster cable known to be working? Can you test it with some other device you have?


----------



## avsform1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you give some more details of what you did?
> 
> 
> What files are you using?
> 
> How did you configure the network on your ReplayTV?
> 
> Where did you put the shellcmds script?
> 
> When you do the net connect, do the WiRNS logs show any activity?
> 
> Do you get the clock and CPU meter showing after you net connect?
> 
> Is your IR blaster cable known to be working? Can you test it with some other device you have?



The file I am using are as follows:

ircodes

ircodesRaw

shellcmds

so500fi.rid

s2000fi.rid

s2001fi.rid

s4000fi.rid


My Replay DNS is configure to get info from my pc

was deleted from the Wirns directory like the installation.txt file instrustructions

The 1st time I set it up I did get the meters

IR blaster works fine with my Dish811 IRD


----------



## FlipFlop

Is there anyone else here that can confirm that the S4000fi.rid code that you are using works with the CoolSat 4000 device?


If you can send the actual files you are using (best to zip them up and then attach the zip file to a post) I can look them over to see if there is anything unusual.


----------



## whirly

The S4000fi.rid code is correct for the CoolSat 4000.


Check the path to the files is correct and also check the log to make sure that GetShellCommands is executed.


I suspect that the path is wrong ... i.e. DVA shows the photo directory as "Photos" while the actual directory on the RTV is "photo". Some folks including myself got confused by this discrepancy.


----------



## avsform1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whirly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The S4000fi.rid code is correct for the CoolSat 4000.
> 
> 
> Check the path to the files is correct and also check the log to make sure that GetShellCommands is executed.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the path is wrong ... i.e. DVA shows the photo directory as "Photos" while the actual directory on the RTV is "photo". Some folks including myself got confused by this discrepancy.



The GetshellCommands is being executed.

I don't understand. DVA does not not have a /Photo/FTA director only my RTV has this directory with all of the ircodes. I am able to select the 4000 for the IRblaster, would that suggest that the file are on the RTV?


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsform1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am able to select the 4000 for the IRblaster, would that suggest that the file are on the RTV?



If you can select code 4000, then at least the new ircodes file with the 4000 number is there.


Another thing you can try is to repeat using a different number. To do this, you use RIDGen to edit the S4000fi.rid file, change the number to 4001, and save again. Also add 4001 to both the ircodes and ircodesRaw files, and edit shellcmds to copy the appropriate files. Then re-install the codes onto your ReplayTV.


Also, make sure you get the filename capitalization the same as the original, and make sure you use Zeros "0" and not the letter "O". "ircodes" "ircodesRaw" "S4000fi.rid"


----------



## avsform1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whirly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The S4000fi.rid code is correct for the CoolSat 4000.
> 
> 
> Check the path to the files is correct and also check the log to make sure that GetShellCommands is executed.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the path is wrong ... i.e. DVA shows the photo directory as "Photos" while the actual directory on the RTV is "photo". Some folks including myself got confused by this discrepancy.




Whirly/ FlipFlop,


You guys were right it was my shellcmd script! After I fixed that and made a customize channel list to match my RTV, it's working like a charm now. These IRcodes are great!


Thanks for the lessons. Hope I can pass what i have learned on to others.


----------



## rxman

this is a compilation that will install working/tested ir codes for the all the following irds:

pansat 2500a,2700a or e/,3500s,5000hc

coolsat 4000

dreambox 500 /7000/7020s

viewsat vs2000 (2 versions...3 digit with enter,and 4 digit)


use dvarchive with *.* option to load ALL 7 required files and shellcmds goes in the wirns folder

will turn on clock AND cpu meter if sucessfully loaded to os. clock display indicates

files found in Photos/FTA folder.when you see the cpu meter displayed that indictates that ir codes have been added to replay OS

...turn off by toggling them off via 243 zones menu.


then select the ir-code of choice at custom sat setup

0500 all dreambox

2000 all pansats

2001 all viewsats V1

2002 all viewsats V2

4000 all coolsats


howtos included....enjoy

 

ReplayTV IRBlaster Support v1[1].4.1.zip 9.04296875k . file


----------



## avsform1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is a compilation that will install working/tested ir codes for the all the following irds:
> 
> pansat 2500a,2700a or e/,3500s,5000hc
> 
> coolsat 4000
> 
> dreambox 500 /7000/7020s
> 
> viewsat vs2000 (2 versions...3 digit with enter,and 4 digit)
> 
> 
> use dvarchive with *.* option to load ALL 7 required files and shellcmds goes in the wirns folder
> 
> will turn on clock AND cpu meter if sucessfully loaded to os
> 
> if you see the cpu meter displayed...turn off by toggling them off via 243 zones menu.
> 
> then select the ir-code of choice at custom sat setup
> 
> 0500 all dreambox
> 
> 2000 all pansats
> 
> 2001 all viewsats V1
> 
> 2002 all viewsats V2
> 
> 4000 all coolsats
> 
> 
> howtos included....enjoy




RXman,


Will the 500 codes work with the 7020?


----------



## rxman

yes! it works fine with my 7020s (7000 use same ir)and 500 models of dreambox

it is useful to record to the replay if the 7020s is without a hard drive or

if you prefer the convenience of the replay over the onboard drive of the 7020s.

i have internally mounted an ir blaster and added a female mini-plug to rear

chassis of all models..then male-male mini-plug to each replay..works great!


----------



## Krabs2

Hi Cj2 -


Can you send me or post the new ir codes for the Pansat 2700. I have been trying for a long time to get the 2700e working with my replay but i have had no luck -


any help would be appreciated -


thanks,

Krabs


----------



## rxman

pansat 2700e codes are the same as pansat 2700a codes..and yes the above

download does work for the 2700e


----------



## Whitebar

Just wanted to give back for others to use, I have created a rid file for the Sylvania SRZ3000 OTA HDTV receiver and tested on a 5040. The files can be found on the JP1 site (sorry, I can't make it a link, 1st post).


The SRZ3000 receives both NTSC and ATSC. To change channels, entering a 0 as the last digit selects NTSC, 1 selects ATSC channel 1, 2 selects ATSC channel 2. In the IR fine tuning I setup for 3 digits and sending Enter.


In WiRNS I used the remapping feature to remap the channel number to include the sub-channel 0,1,2,etc. ie. NTSC channel 2 is now 20, ATSC channel 2 is now 21.


Last a note of thanks to all those that have created tools or shared the knowledge allowing us getting more from our replay. THANKS.


----------



## srchn2000

Big Props to Flip Flop. I had a tivo but it became useless when I got my coolsat. I thouhgt my dvr days were over until I saw your how to for replay tv. I thought it sounded to technical but I was determined to try any way. Turns out your instructions and files are flawless. I can't thank you enough. You are the man!!


----------



## akuma94080

TIVO IR Code for DreamBox DM500 S (USA)


Hello guys! I need your help. I am trying to get the IR code for my Dreambox DM500.


Is this possible? I am new here and i would like to learn from all of you! Help me please.


I am running TIvo USA version 7 and I have my dreambox dm500s




thanks


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akuma94080* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TIVO



This thread is about making codes for ReplayTVs, not Tivos. You should try posting over in the Tivo forums.


----------



## billdz

Installed cj2's version 1.4.1 viewsat files on my RTV5080 and his various codes now appear on the RTV screen, and I selected the 2002 code for the viewsat. But it doesn't work, won't change the channels on my viewsat. Also tried 2001, same result. Tried it with an echostar ird, it worked fine, so apparently the IR blaster is OK.


***************UPDATE: got it working. First, the viewsat does not turn on when you try the right click test in the RTV code selection menu, but disregard this. Second, make sure the viewsat is set to All Channels, not a Favorites menu.


----------



## danylati

i have problems with FTA codes, first i didnt see any way to put *.* in dvarchive, only drag and drop to the FTA folder in photos, and i cant export to replaytv.


and with wirns i installed and no erro in installation, but i can not enter to the INDEX page of wirns, all the other config pages of wirns are ok.


and when i put in replaytv the dns1 and dns2 the ip of my PC running wirns, it failed in the check network settings, and im running wirns server and monitor in green.


i close all programs before start wirns, i need HELP please


----------



## Peda

Great piece of work rxman. Tried your package and it works mostly except the bad experience with the digit '0'. My Pansat 2500a failed to recognize any '0' generated by the blaster. For example. as I instructed my 5504 to switch to D* channel 101, I saw the LDC display on the 2500a displaying '1100', instead of '1010' and it tried to switch to channel 11, which of course is not valid. I tried to "fine tune" the IR code via the zone menu but didn't help. Anyone has any idea? Thank you.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danylati* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> when i put in replaytv the dns1 and dns2 the ip of my PC running wirns, it failed in the check network settings, and im running wirns server and monitor in green.



Do you have any firewalls installed on your PC? Windows firewall, maybe? Many firewalls will block DNS queries.


An alternative is to download the bootable CD image from http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=13712 


If you boot your computer from this CD, it will do basically the same thing as WiRNS. When you do a net connect it will run the script Photo/install/shellcmds so you will need to upload your shellcmds script to the ReplayTV to use this method.


----------



## dervari

Question...do I need to create a new ircodes* file for the DirecTV D10, or just copy the C1000fi.rid file to the system partition?


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Peda*
My Pansat 2500a failed to recognize any '0' generated by the blaster.
You can try using the attached S2000fi.rid file instead. Note that you _will_ need to reboot the replaytv when overwriting an existing code before the ReplayTV will use the new data.


What I did was decode the previous file using DecodeIR, and then re-encoded using MakeHex. This gives slightly different timing results, and maybe this is enough of a difference to get your '0' working again.

 

Pansat-rebuilt.zip 0.3525390625k . file


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dervari* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question...do I need to create a new ircodes* file for the DirecTV D10, or just copy the C1000fi.rid file to the system partition?



The original ircodes* files on the ReplayTV do not have this number in the list, so they will not work. You will need the stuff in shellcmds.zip, which includes the new ircodes* files containing the number 1000. That zip file also contains the instructions for installing the new code.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...e&file_id=2258


----------



## Peda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can try using the attached S2000fi.rid file instead. Note that you _will_ need to reboot the replaytv when overwriting an existing code before the ReplayTV will use the new data.
> 
> 
> What I did was decode the previous file using DecodeIR, and then re-encoded using MakeHex. This gives slightly different timing results, and maybe this is enough of a difference to get your '0' working again.



FlipFlop,


Thanks for your help. I tried yours and it still had problem. However, I found the rid file included in MaddGamer's "How-to: Add Pansat 2500A IR Blaster Code to ReplayTV" posting worked for me. Now all '0's are recognised. This rid is purly for 2500a, not Pansat in general. Might be there is some timing issues that need to be specific for 2500a.


----------



## card-dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid of WiRNS. It really is a simple and quick install, then copy the shellcmds file into the WiRNS folder, and make your ReplayTV connect. Then uninstall. You don't need to use, or configure, any of the extra features in WiRNS, and you don't need to keep it installed.




I have a Pansat 2500 and just got a 5504 Replaytv. I have read so much of this stuff and am confused. Is there an easy step by step to follow to set it up and use Wirns?


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *card-dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there an easy step by step to follow to set it up and use Wirns?



To install a code:


1) Use DVArchive to create a photo folder called "install" on the ReplayTV. (Right-click in DVArchive on "Photos", select "New Photo Folder")

2) Put the "ircodes", "ircodesRaw", "C1000fi.rid", and "shellcmds" files into that photo folder. (drag-and-drop the files from Windows Explorer to the "install" folder in the left column of DVArchive)

3) Create a bootable CD using the image from http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=13712 

4) Boot your computer using this CD image

5) On your ReplayTV, switch the network configuration to static, and set both DNS server settings on your ReplayTV to match the IP address reported on your computer (be sure to note what your previous settings were)

6) On your ReplayTV, select Menu..Setup..Connect to ReplayTV Service Now to force it to connect through your PC.


If all goes well, you should get a clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen. These are done at the beginning and end of the script just so you can see that the script began and completed. After it is complete, press 2-4-3-Zones on your remote, and toggle these back off.


Now you should be able to set your device up using IR code "1000"


Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your previous settings. You can safely remove the "install" photo directory you created as they are no longer required there.


For details on, and to download DVArchive, see http://www.dvarchive.org 


To find codes, check out
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...gory&cat_id=84 

(the shellcmds.zip file there is required, and also includes has a readme file)


To edit codes, get RIDGen from
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...gory&cat_id=85 


For alternate descriptions of how to install codes, see
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=477427 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...71#post6268071 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...10#post6506310


----------



## card-dude

Thanks flip flop


----------



## card-dude

I setup my Pansat 2500 and my Replaytv 5504. I have a current channel guide, but the RTV unit is not changing channels on my Pansat. I tried 2000 and tried 775 for the ir code. Any ideas?


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *card-dude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I setup my Pansat 2500 and my Replaytv 5504. I have a current channel guide, but the RTV unit is not changing channels on my Pansat. I tried 2000 and tried 775 for the ir code. Any ideas?



Which files did you use? There are a couple pansat files out there, and it appears that not all of them work for everyone. Also, there have been cases where for whatever reason the ReplayTV gets 'resistant' to an added code number, and you have to edit the .rid file and the ircodes files to change the number, and re-install the new files.


----------



## Microman66

Will this Disk Boot method work with the Viewsat Plat. I have the files on the RTV. I need to use the S2001fi.rid or S2002fi.rid file for the viewsat. In the example it shows use of the C1000fi.rid file. Can others be used or is this method only specific to the one file C1000fi.rid?


Thanks.


edit. Well I did put the files in the "install" folder. And I did set both DNS settings. And the CD did run, and I did get the TIMECLOCK at the end. I toggled it off. I reboot the RTV, but still no codes 2001 to choose for replay.


Should it have worked? The RTV recognized my PC when I entered the DNS and then said to connect. Not sure why I dont see the correct choice in IR blaster choices. But I am sure I am very close.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Microman66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will this Disk Boot method work with the Viewsat Plat. I have the files on the RTV. I need to use the S2001fi.rid or S2002fi.rid file for the viewsat. In the example it shows use of the C1000fi.rid file. Can others be used or is this method only specific to the one file C1000fi.rid?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The CD boot method works just like the wirns method with one slight change: you need to put the shellcmds script in the "install" photo directory on the ReplayTV, (and not in the wirns directory on the PC).


The code number(s) you want to use must be listed in both the ircodes and ircodesRaw files. The files I made only include the "1000" code, but others may have the 2000, 2001, 2002 or other code numbers added. If your ircodes doesn't have your code number, then you have 2 choices: You can either use RIDGen to edit your .rid file to change the code number to 1000, or you can use a *GOOD* text editor to add the appropriate code numbers to the ircodes and ircodesRaw files. By *GOOD* I mean something that can handle Unix-formatted text files, like PFE or TextPad. Notably WordPad and Notepad *will not work*!


----------



## Microman66

I edited my post above, as you were kind enough to respond to my first question in that post. THanks.


I used the replay codes 1.4.1 that is available.


1. ircodes

2. ircodesRaw

3. S0500fi.rid

4. S02000fi.rid

5. S02001fi.rid

6. S02002fi.rid

7. S04000fi.rid


So with your CD booting. Ircodes, ircodesRaw and S02001fti.rid from this set.


(JUST THOSE 3 and SHELL COMMANDS loaded into "install") and I performed the operation. And rebooted the ird. But dont see the 2001 code listed as a choice.


From what you said above, this set of files probably has the 2001 file listed in the ircodes, and ircodesRaw.


So should this work?


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Microman66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used the replay codes 1.4.1 that is available.



The 1.4.1 zip file has a "shellcmds" in it that expects all of the RID code files in the "FTA" photo folder, so to use that "shellcmds" you need to copy all of your .rid files into the "FTA" folder.


The CD image expects the "shellcmds" script to be located in the "install" photo folder, so you need to put the shellcmds file in the "install" folder.


So, for this particular case, you must create both a "FTA" and an "install" folder, and put the shellcmds and the RID files must be in different folders.


----------



## Microman66

Thank you FlipFlop. I am so glad that you were around today, to respond so quickly. I did as above using two Folders, i.e., FTA and install. Shellcommands in the one, and the other 7 in the other.


Changed DNS after booting from the CD. Went to connect to PC, and this time I got two indicators, where the first time I only got one. I got the Clock the first time and this time, but the first time I didnt get the graphic Net display thingy...


Anyway, I went to configure and there it was 2000, and 2001, etc.. It seems to change and work so far perfectly.


Thanks so much for your help. I tried Wirms, but I didnt need to do that learning curve. I will try to pass this info along to people that might need it.


----------



## sreemv

I am using the files from post# 165 [1.4.1] and following instructions to the letter and yet I am not able to get my ReplayTV to see the new codes. And during the "net connect" I only see the clock not the cpu meter - please advice.


Oh, I forgot to mention I am using this for my Pansat 3500. But I dont see the new IR codes...... do I need to modify the files from 1.4.1 in any way before I copy them over?


----------



## Microman66

sreemv, just follow the instructions that FlipFlop gave me.


The 1.4.1 was designed for one method.

Flipflops boot cd was designed for a specific method.


To make it work I needed to make two folders in my Photo folder on FTA.

One named "FTA" and one named "install"


WHen it works, you will see the clock and the net graphic meter in the corners upon execution. I beleive one gets turned on when install begins, and one when it ends. To let you know.


If you have your RTV on the network, when you boot from that CD, it will tell you what to set you DNS setting to. I did add DNS2 to be the same as DNS1.


After completion, just reset the numbers to what had been working.


----------



## sreemv

I am using the method described in "How to install.txt" file in the 1.4.1 zip archive- not the bootcd method. I have had WiRNS running/working prior to this so I dont believe I need the "bootcd" - And when I do "net connect" from ReplayTV I see WiRNS doing the right thing(s):


[2005-12-16 08:25:40] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands initialized.

[2005-12-16 08:25:40] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from file.

[2005-12-16 08:25:52] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-12-16 08:25:53] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-12-16 08:25:54] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.


I have the "shellcmds" file from 1.4.1 copied to the WiRNS folder [C:\\Wirns] and everything appears ok except the files are either not seen or not copied. I do have the 7 files from 1.4.1 copied to "DVArchive---Photos---FTA" folder.


I just noticed that the "shellcmds" file refers to the following path:


AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/FTA/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes


I am wondering if it should be "Photos" instead of "Photo"? Because DVArchive says "Photos" in its GUI - just wondering......


Thanks for your help.

Sree.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sreemv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it should be "Photos" instead of "Photo"? Because DVArchive says "Photos" in its GUI - just wondering......



The files in 1.4.1 are correct. The directory on the machine is called "Photo" in the singular.


If the CPU meter doesn't come up, then one of the commands in the middle of the script is failing, probably from a filename or directory name mismatch. My suggestion would be to remove the FTA folder from the ReplayTV (using DVArchive) and then start over copying the files. Pay particular attention to getting the uppercase/lowercase correct, getting everything typed in right, and make sure you get all of the files copied over.


----------



## bodjie




> Quote:
> I am using the files from post# 165 [1.4.1] and following instructions to the letter and yet I am not able to get my ReplayTV to see the new codes. And during the "net connect" I only see the clock not the cpu meter - please advice.



I'm having the same problem so something must not be right with my directory. I'm trying to do it on a 5500 series but the drive image I have is for a 5000 series(ver. 530511400). The clock shows up but the CPU meter never comes on. Should I flash it back with a 5500 image? I wanted to enable CA and IVS so I hope the 5000 image is not the problem.


----------



## bodjie

^^Loaded ver. 190 image of 5000 series on 5500 and it finally worked.


----------



## vineet

I "upgraded" to a H10 a couple of months ago, and was seriously considering giving it back because of the inability of my ReplayTV to change channels on it.


I have been haunting AVS Forum and other sites looking for a solution and had been steeling myself to take the plunge with WIRNS. And then ..... I stumbled upon FlipFlop's post. I followed the directions exactly and now have a "working" set-up.


My biggest problems (and why I am up till 3:00) had nothing to do with the directions, but rather with my strange inability to burn a bootable CD on the first 5 tries, and with a bad IR balster wire.


Thanks for the precise directions FlipFlop.

(I was never able to figure out how to toggle the clock and CPU displays off so I just rebooted the ReplayTV).


My combinations now are:


RTV 5040 and H10 combination (with IR Blaster Code 1000 by FlipFlop)

RTV 5504 and DRD435RH combination (with Serial control because of bad IR blaster cable)


Thanks for saving me the $40 I was going to pay for the TV Translator (which according to the FAQ might or might not have worked for the H10).


Vineet.


----------



## jessmacin

I am hoping you can help me learn how to telnet and hack my tivo. I recently hooked up my coolsat 400, but have been unable to get tivo to change the channels. I appreciate the link to codes, but would appreciate the added guidance.


peace out!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ducrider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys/ Flip Flop I have an FTA receiver called Coolsat 4000 pro, but i want to use this with my ReplayTV. I found the Coolsat 4000 IR codes for a TIVO. Can anyone here help me get the information from the TIVO file and use it to create a ReplayTV IR Code?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> dUc


----------



## nded

 www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## FlipFlop

I rebuilt the bootable CD image with a function to automatically detect all ReplayTV units, and automatically copy the 13 RID files that I found floating around this thread. Now installing RID files is as easy as 1,2,3, without any need for WiRNS or DVArchive.




To install a RID file on the ReplayTV, use the following procedure.


1) Create a bootable CD using the image from
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=13712 

2) Boot your computer using this CD image

- after booting it should automatically detect your ReplayTV(s)

and automatically copy the necessary files to the Photo partition

3) On your ReplayTV, switch the network configuration to static, and set both

DNS server settings on your ReplayTV to match the IP address reported on

your computer (be sure to note what your previous settings were)

4) On your ReplayTV, select Menu..Setup..Connect to ReplayTV Service Now to

force it to connect through your PC.


If all goes well, you should get a clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen

during the net connect. These are done at the beginning and end of the script

just so you can see that the script began and completed.

Use 2-4-3-Zones to access the debug menus and toggle these back off.


Now you should be able to set your device up with one of the following codes


2000 all pansats

2001 all viewsats V1

2002 all viewsats V2

2003 all dreambox

2004 all coolsats

2005 Accurian

2006 3500S

2007 DirecTV D10

2008 LG LST-3xxx

2009 PanSat2500

2010 Sylvania SRZ3000

2011 USDTV Receiver

2012 Viewsat


Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your

previous settings. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory

from your ReplayTV(s). This folder was automatically created during the

install process.


----------



## Snyder81

FlipFlop, thanks for building such an easy to use tool. It worked when booting my desktop that has a RealTek ethernet card, but the ISO did not contain the appropriate network driver files for either of my laptops. Would it be possible to add more network drivers so it supports more network cards?


One of my laptops has a 3Com 3c920 card (which I've read is supported by the 3c90x driver). I found and downloaded these drivers from the 3Com site, but I did not find any drivers with a .ko extension. I only found .c and .h extensions on the driver files. I understand the .ko files are are linux 2.6, while the ones I found were for older Linux kernels.


The other laptop that does not work has a Broadcom NetXtreme card. Again, the driver did not exist in your ISO and I could not find a driver for it with a .ko extension, so I couldn't add it to the "net" folder under "drivers" on your ISO CD. These were zipped/tarred up inside some file. I'm sure you're familiar with the structure.


Any thoughts?


Again, thank you so much for making this process fast and easy.


Take care,

Snyder81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I rebuilt the bootable CD image with a function to automatically detect all ReplayTV units, and automatically copy the 13 RID files that I found floating around this thread. Now installing RID files is as easy as 1,2,3, without any need for WiRNS or DVArchive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To install a RID file on the ReplayTV, use the following procedure.
> 
> 
> 1) Create a bootable CD using the image from
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=13712
> 
> 2) Boot your computer using this CD image
> 
> - after booting it should automatically detect your ReplayTV(s)
> 
> and automatically copy the necessary files to the Photo partition
> 
> 3) On your ReplayTV, switch the network configuration to static, and set both
> 
> DNS server settings on your ReplayTV to match the IP address reported on
> 
> your computer (be sure to note what your previous settings were)
> 
> 4) On your ReplayTV, select Menu..Setup..Connect to ReplayTV Service Now to
> 
> force it to connect through your PC.
> 
> 
> If all goes well, you should get a clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen
> 
> during the net connect. These are done at the beginning and end of the script
> 
> just so you can see that the script began and completed.
> 
> Use 2-4-3-Zones to access the debug menus and toggle these back off.
> 
> 
> Now you should be able to set your device up with one of the following codes
> 
> 
> 2000 all pansats
> 
> 2001 all viewsats V1
> 
> 2002 all viewsats V2
> 
> 2003 all dreambox
> 
> 2004 all coolsats
> 
> 2005 Accurian
> 
> 2006 3500S
> 
> 2007 DirecTV D10
> 
> 2008 LG LST-3xxx
> 
> 2009 PanSat2500
> 
> 2010 Sylvania SRZ3000
> 
> 2011 USDTV Receiver
> 
> 2012 Viewsat
> 
> 
> Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your
> 
> previous settings. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory
> 
> from your ReplayTV(s). This folder was automatically created during the
> 
> install process.


----------



## dagnarl

Can you help me out, I have only macs in my house and have tried using the patch file but cannot get it to work. I have also been trying to get WIRNS to work with virtual PC but it is not cooperating. Any other work around for installing these IR blaster files?

thanks

C


----------



## rxman

thank you flipflop...works perfectly


----------



## prsa01

Is this the file we are supposed to use at the linked site?


linux-cd-image-2.5.5c.iso


Thanks


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prsa01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this the file we are supposed to use at the linked site?
> 
> 
> linux-cd-image-2.5.5c.iso



Yes.


----------



## lickwid

i used the ISO file posted earlier this month, and not able to get it to work. when the script completes, only the clock/date comes up, i don't see the cpu meter. and when i go to ir blaster codes, nothing new is listed...i guess i can try the new ISO to see if it helps.


----------



## lickwid

wow, i guess the script didn't run completely before. i ran the new ISO file, and i got the cpu meter, and everything is well, thank you flipflop.


----------



## FlipFlop

I added a new CD image "linux-cd-image-2.5.5d.iso" which has the latest Linux kernel 2.6.18 with all of the network card support included in the standard kernel distribution. The (c) image used the 2.6.1 kernel, and was the stock bootable CD setup produced by on-x.ca


I left both the (c) and (d) images there, in case the old version works better for some reason.


----------



## R8ders2K

Greetings,


Well, after a hellish night, I believe that I was FINALLY able to update my 3 ReplayTVs (5040, 5040 (320 GB), & 5080).


First off, I'm a Mac person, 'nough said...










Well, having borrowed a friend's PC laptop, I had installed the latest version of WiRNS and thought that I had followed most the updated instructions for updating the IR codes for the Replay. Virtual PC seemed to have a problem with the appropriate IP address(es). So, the laptop worked fine.


Got WiRNS up 'n running and it saw all 3 ReplayTVs. Did the network connect and got the clock and cpu toggles. So, now I'm running around thinking that I'm "King of the world." (And no, not the BK geek...)


Okay, now to reset my ReplayTVs and connect back to the Replay network.










It won't connect. It kept remembering the WiRNS' IP, even though I changed it. AND...it lost the DirecTV settings. Then my Airport Extreme (802.11g) network started to have problems.










So, after several resets and attempts, I tried reverted back to dial-up, but that won't work either. So, I gave up and called it a night/morning...


Woke up and took a fresh approach. I remember seeing something about changing Zip codes. So, after several tries, I was finally able to get my ReplayTVs to connect via dial-up.


At the same time, I was finally able to get my Airport Extreme network back up and running normally.


I was then able to get the ReplayTVs to connect via the network.


So, now I'm back to where I was before I started...


So, did the WiRNS update work you may ask...?


Well, I got out my D10-300 that's been sitting in my closet and hooked it up. I then contacted DirecTV to re-activate the unit so I can see if I can change the channel below 100. And lo and behold, it WORKED!!!!!!










My 5080 is now controlling the D10-300 with the IR code 1000.


THANK YOU!!!!










Now to replace my Panasonic ShowStopper 3060 (120 GB) and Sony B55 with the 5040 and another D10-300. I'll probably swap the 5080 with the 5040 later.


Final question...


Does the IR code 1000 work with the H20?


Thanks in advance and again, THANK YOU!


----------



## R8ders2K

Well, it seems my network problem was actually a problem with DNNA's network. Check out the "Network Receive Error" thread...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=641505


----------



## BaysideBas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8ders2K* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First off, I'm a Mac person, 'nough said...



Then you're used to having things work either extremely well, or not at all










(paraphrasing Jerry Pournelle who is fond of saying that on the Mac, things are either very easy to do, or impossible to do.)


----------



## l8er




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BaysideBas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (paraphrasing Jerry Pournelle who is fond of saying that on the Mac, things are either very easy to do, or impossible to do.)



But I'll bet he never said it in one sentence.


----------



## melalone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *replayrob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks FlipFlop!!!
> 
> Your efforts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> After reading your posts here and using your RIDGen tool, I've created and uploaded the IR codes for the new Viewsat 2000 STB. Found the RM file for the Viewsat over at JP1 downloads and using RemoteMaster and your RIDGen tool I created the new rid file. Followed the readme for installing via DVArchive and WiRNS. Loaded it to my replay and now my new code 1000 is there!
> 
> Can't thank you enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attach my files for anyone else who wants to add the Viewsat IR code (use code 1000) to their Replay..




Hi all, I am totally new to this and I need help. I have viewsat extream and dirTV receiver D10. I would like to use D10 as my recording receiver using viewsat. How do I start with? I have laptop and PC. I have fast internet. what else do i need? How do I connet D10 to laptop? Should i use USB, phoneline or eithernet network cable? What other program do i need to download? Is there a step-by-step guide available somewhere? I downloaded this code file from replayrob, but I don't know how to use it.


Thanks alot


----------



## melalone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melalone00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am totally new to this and I need help. I have viewsat extream and dirTV receiver R10. I would like to use R10 as my recording receiver using viewsat. How do I start with? I have laptop and PC. I have fast internet. what else do i need? How do I connet R10 to laptop? Should i use USB, phoneline or eithernet network cable? What other program do i need to download? Is there a step-by-step guide available somewhere? I downloaded this code file from replayrob, but I don't know how to use it.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot



Sorry, I meant to say R10 receiver.


----------



## rm -rf *.*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melalone00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say R10 receiver.



The R10 IS a DVR. AKA: DirecTIVO. You're posting in the wrong forum - we're the other guys.


----------



## jm3

First, I wanted to say thank you to everyone for all your input. I have been trying for about 8 - 10 weeks to get new IR blaster codes in my replay. I have a viewsat extreme and I believe I need eihter code 2001 or 2002. MY problem is I only have a Mac (10.4.4) computer. I tried using my virtual pc for windows 2000 on my mac and I almost had it working. I was able to load all my files into replay. I got WIRNS up and running I was able to get it to see my replay and all. Basically it talks to my replay but my replay doesn't talk back. So I then tried the bootable CD method, but I can't get it to boot up on my mac so I am assuming it is PC only software. I am soooo close in getting these codes in my replay. I have them in the photo folder on my replay, I even have the extra folder for "Install" if I could get the bootable cd to work, but that is as far as I can get. I am looking around for a used computer at the thrift shop because I do have windows 98 I could load on a computer. My question: is there a bootable cd for mac computers available anywhere so I do not have to buy a pc and if I do have to buy a pc would an old one work if I load windows 98 on it. Sorry for all the questions I try to read every post so I don't waste anyones time, but having a mac isn't helping me in this situation. I think I am stuck and would greatly appreciate any help and advice that can be offered. Thanks again to everyone for all your hard work especially CJ, flipflop, and others who work so hard and share what they have learned with us all.


----------



## dagnarl

So I am stil having a hard time getting this to work. I gave up on my mac and went to a friends house with a desktop dell. Plugged in the replay to her router and tried to run the boot disk. I got the same failure that is listed below and it would not see the replay (the info below is from when I run it on virtual PC)

Then I tried it with WIRNS and still I could not get it to work. I got the files installed with DVarchive but cannot get WIRNS to work with the Replay. Any suggestions? Below is from the bootdisk and Virtual PC. Same errors on the Dell.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## dagnarl

need to get post count up or it wont let me post the message


----------



## dagnarl

Heres the bootlog from when I run the bootdisk


Setting time ...

13 Feb 18:57:22 ntpdate[226]: can't find host time-a.nist.gov

13 Feb 18:57:22 ntpdate[226]: no servers can be used, exiting

Mon Feb 13 18:57:22 EST 2006

Starting micro_dns ...

micro_dns v0.4 initializing

Enabling caching of responses

Reading mappings from '/var/www/rns/hosts'

Outputting log to '/dns.log'

Failed to find nameserver in '/etc/resolv.conf' [FAILED]

Locating ReplayTV devices

Searching for ReplayTV devices ...

AutoDetect Process start.

Date: Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:17:37 GMT

Server: Unknown/0.0 UPnP/1.0 Virata-EmWeb/R6_0_1

LOCATION: h***://0.0.0.0/Device_Descr.xml 

HOST: 0.0.0.0:80

MAN: ssdp:discover

MX: 10

ST: urn:replaytv-com:device:ReplayDevice:1



send() returned -1, errno=101

No ReplayTV devices found



*******************************************************


Alt+F5 displays the proxy log

Alt+F6 displays the DNS log

Alt+F1 returns to this command prompt


Set your ReplayTV DNS configuration to

and force a net connect to install the new RID files


*******************************************************



bash-2.05a


----------



## FlipFlop

#define ENETUNREACH 101 /* Network is unreachable */


All of the error messages you are getting indicate that the network is not configured. This could be because you don't have a DHCP server running on your network, but more likely are because the linux boot cd isn't auto-detecting your network card.


You can try to manually configure the network using the boot CD, but unless you are familiar with Linux that is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Snyder81

For all the folks who don't have compatible network cards(this is usually the problem with not being able to boot from this CD correctly, perhaps someone who does have a "working" system can boot up using this CD and then post their IP address in this thread. Anyone who wanted to upgrade their ReplayTV could point the DNS settings at that person's computer.


I know you're never supposed to trust anyone on the internet, but this may be worth a shot to help some folks out.


----------



## sxWolf

FlipFlop, great reading-thhankx in advance for all past works.

I have a Pansat3500S, wanting to make bootable CD using above linux....iso"

I'm using WIN XP Pro, have nero & such. Am stuck on:

1) How do I create bootable CD with that ISO file

2) It works for all OS's?

When I try burning I just get CD with three folders and 2 txt files.

Have my bios set to boot from cd 1st.... but so far system doesn't see it as bootable.


Lastly re: procedure..do I want both DNS entries on replay to point to my router/gateway or back to my pc's IP


----------



## Murphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sxWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) How do I create bootable CD with that ISO file



If you have Roxio burning software, just double click on the .ISO file.

I am unfamiliar with other brands of burning software but I would expect them to work the same.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sxWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) How do I create bootable CD with that ISO file
> 
> 2) It works for all OS's?
> 
> When I try burning I just get CD with three folders and 2 txt files.
> 
> Have my bios set to boot from cd 1st.... but so far system doesn't see it as bootable.
> 
> 
> Lastly re: procedure..do I want both DNS entries on replay to point to my router/gateway or back to my pc's IP



In Nero you use the "Recorder..Burn Image" menu command to burn an ISO image. The resulting CD does just have a few folders and txt files. The txt files have some instructions in them. The CD is for PCs only, as it uses an x86 version of Linux. It won't work on a Mac.


Typically when starting your PC you can press F12 or F1 or F-something to bring up a boot menu, where you can select which device to boot from. Select CD there, and you should be ok. If you have questions about the CD you created, then try booting a Windows install CD first to figure out the procedure.


When the CD boots it will give you an IP address to put into the DNS entry on the replaytv. This will be the IP of your PC after booting from the CD (which it gets via DHCP) You should put this IP in both DNS entries, although only one is strictly required as long as the second entry is blank. (press "stop" to erase a number on the DNS entry screen)


----------



## sxWolf

particularly you FlipFlop..!!!!! Would love to ask a million questions now about how to edit & modify things; but I will take the time to read more and expirement before posting...

Thanks again- my Pansat 3500S & RTV 5080 (XP PC, DLink 604 router) are happily married!!!


----------



## Snyder81

I've been reading through this thread and other RID discussions and I'm having difficulty getting a grasp on all the different pieces.


What I'm trying to accomplish is modifying the Accurian RID file so the ReplayTV "Channel Up" and "Channel Down" buttons are sending the *correct* signals through the IR Blaster to my Accurian. Right now it seems the RID file actually types the entire channel number which makes it impossible to tune HDTV/SD sub channels. For example, PBS-HD is 31.1 and PBS-SD is 31.2. When I hit "Channel Up" on the Accurian remote, it goes from 31.1 to 31.2, but when I hit "Channel Up" on the ReplayTV, the IR Blaster actually sends the next channel in the list, 42.1. Even if I added 31.2 to my channel list, it won't work because the ReplayTV would pass the following codes to the ReplayTV when I hit "Channel Up" on 31.1: 312. Effective, this would tune the Accurian to 31 and then channel 2 immediately after that.


Has anyone else figured this out yet? FlipFlop has great suggestions at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=579060 , but I don't think it will work because the Accurian can only tune sub-channels by using the "Up Channel" and "Down Channel" buttons.


Thanks for any input!


num 0,054,,0,00 - num 0,,Protocol ID,Fixed Data,,,,,

num 1,185,,1,01 - num 1,,,,,,,,

num 2,183,,2,02 - num 2,,,,,,,,

num 3,182,,3,03 - num 3,,,,,,,,

num 4,180,,4,04 - num 4,,,,,,,,

num 5,184,,5,05 - num 5,,,,,,,,

num 6,186,,6,06 - num 6,,,,,,,,

num 7,053,,7,07 - num 7,,,,,,,,

num 8,055,,8,08 - num 8,,,,,,,,

num 9,059,,9,09 - num 9,,,,,,,,

vol up,,,vol up,,,,,,,,,

vol down,,,vol down,,,,,,,,,

mute,,,mute,,,,,,,,,

channel up,120,,channel up,10 - channel up,,,,,,,,

channel down,118,,channel down,11 - channel down,,,,,,,,


----------



## FlipFlop

The ReplayTV only tunes channels directly using digits. It never sends Channel Up or Channel Down through the IR blaster.


----------



## glenburg

just got a digital stream hd-3150 made by pro brand; any chance to find a 'rid' file for this; it is sold at circuit city; but can't seem to find much about remote codes for it; closest i could get was to have the samsung 144 code turn it off but not change the channels; nice box otherwise; any help on this would be greatly appreciated; thanx


----------



## sixt7gt350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glenburg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just got a digital stream hd-3150 made by pro brand; any chance to find a 'rid' file for this; it is sold at circuit city; but can't seem to find much about remote codes for it; closest i could get was to have the samsung 144 code turn it off but not change the channels; nice box otherwise; any help on this would be greatly appreciated; thanx



Try the JP1 route that FlipFlop guided me through for my Accurian. His programs made it relatively painless.

(What!?!?! No JP1-capable remote!?!?? Robman will have you flogged! Of course you do, it's your Replay remote.)


----------



## glenburg

i did not see this model/brand listed in the files at the jp1 site; i believe it is made in korea as opposed to china; but i can't seem to find any pronto or jp1 files;


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sixt7gt350* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...What!?!?! No JP1-capable remote!?!?? Robman will have you flogged!



Certainly the 5K remote is my favorite JP1-capable. However I found it easier to get the info needed (on these stray STBs) into IR using a _learning capable_ JP1 remote.










Hardest part actually was digging up a legacy laptop (w/parallel port) for my vintage simple interface cable.


----------



## TVSaurus

I would like to add my Sony receiver codes to my RTV 5040 remote in place of the TV is that possible? Instead of controlling the TV I'd like the remote to control my STR DE975 receiver especially the volume.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVSaurus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would like to add my Sony receiver codes to my RTV 5040 remote in place of the TV is that possible?



Very possible, reasonably trivial to accomplish, however it has little to do with what's going on in this thread.


(there's a whole realm devoted to unlocking the full potential of the _Harmony Slayer_ 5040 remote)


And for the JP1 savvy interested in creating blaster rid files it's pretty simple, if you have a learning-capable JP1 remote. Simply learn STB buttons *0-9*, *power*, and *enter* into the remote. Open it in IR.exe to determine the *Protocol* and *Device*#s and the magic *EFC* code reported for each button. Paste all those items into *ridgen*, do a MakeHex, choose an available blaster code number and save. That simple. Provided IR/MakeHex understand the protocol/device ID. Hasn't failed me yet.


Thanks again to FlipFlop for bringing it all together and breathing new life (and PQ) into the Replays.


----------



## mbrandt1402

Many thanks to all that made this possible. After a bit of a struggle, I now have control of our new Direct TV D20 receiver.


Some of my goofs / gaffs:


1) My desktop pc (the DV Archive machine) stopped accepting DHCP served IP addresses about a year ago (XP Home). I've had a couple of people take a look at it, but no one has been able to figure out what has happened. The work-around is to assign a static IP address. Not sure if that was what prevented it, but I wasn't able to get the installation program to run correctly. It came up with a "null" IP address.


2) Switching to my laptop - the bootable installation cd could not cope with the docking station's ethernet port. After several tries, I guessed correctly that un-docking and plugging in via the native ethernet port on the laptop might be what it wanted.


3) Better, but not great. The laptop doesn't normally have a floppy. Digging out the parallel port floppy drive eliminated what seemed like a 2 or 3 minute delay while the program searched for the non-existent floppy drive.


4) Verizon sent me a nice new Westell wireless/modem/router/firewall about 8 months ago. It isn't anywhere near as easy to configure as my old D-link. In order for my Replays to find each other, I have been running them with manual network configs, forcing an IP address just like my desktop machine. The installation program couldn't find the Replays until I changed to automatic / DHCP. It still didn't find the Replay hooked in via wireless, but for now that Replay controls a Sony & it already had codes that work.


Next project: load 50xx series software onto our 55xx machine (and repeat the process described above). I got my first taste of Commerical Advance last month when we picked up a 5080 on ebay & I want more!



Thanks again to everyone that contributed.


----------



## The Big Dawg

I was able to get my two Replaytv's to work with the D10-200 Directv receivers by usning your iso program. I really appreciate it.


The Big Dawg


----------



## jason559

Just wanted to give this a bump, flipflop did a great job on this, much easier then the other way to do it, running dvarchive and wirns and all... wonderful!


----------



## DavidEC

I have not read this thread lately... (will re-read backwards again)


But has anybody come up with a way to add IR codes to their RTV with out needing to run an outside software program all the time??


While many of you make it seem so easy to add the codes and run this third party software ... I seem to crash my computer every time I try to install WINS... and unless I missed something WINS only runs on WinXP and not '98.


I just wish/day dream for a program which I could run once that would upload to my RTV the new device IR codes... and then allow me to uninstall the IR program...


--David


update: Just found the posts by "FlipFlop" and his ISO install and will give it a try! Maybe this topic should be "PINNED"


----------



## l8er

The info is also available here: Add IR Codes to a ReplayTV (to add control for certain DirecTV receivers and others)


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidEC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...But has anybody come up with a way to add IR codes to their RTV with out needing to run an outside software program all the time??
> 
> 
> While many of you make it seem so easy to add the codes and run this third party software ... I seem to crash my computer every time I try to install WINS... and unless I missed something WINS only runs on WinXP and not '98.
> 
> 
> I just wish/day dream for a program which I could run once that would upload to my RTV the new device IR codes... and then allow me to uninstall the IR program...



FlipFlop made your dream come true! Just boot the CD, do a single netconnect and the codes are loaded. If the blaster code you need is not already on the CD, then you might use ridgen to create your own.


The reason for WiRNS in this case is because once you have your *unsupported* converter box under blaster control, you may need listings for it. There are some workarounds such as using a Sat. lineup containing your ATSC locals (already on the correct channel numbers) but then you may end up with program guide for 1500 channels you don't want and have to add/remove. WiRNS is really a plus if you can run it.


When adding blaster codes for newer *unsupported* Cable or DBS boxes (using standard available lineups) then WiRNS is not so vital.


----------



## E_One

FlipFlop,


Did you also add the 'modified' dish (solve unsubscribe channel bug) on the CD? I did not see it on the list.


If it is not included in the CD, where can I get the rid file so I can add that manually?


Thanks.


----------



## l8er

As I recall, Dish made a firmware change that made the "fix" not work for some channels. I think it was never modified after that. See this post .


----------



## DavidEC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To install a code:
> 
> 
> 1) Use DVArchive to create a photo folder called "install" on the ReplayTV. (Right-click in DVArchive on "Photos", select "New Photo Folder")....
> 
> If all goes well, you should get a clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen. These are done at the beginning and end of the script just so you can see that the script began and completed. After it is complete, press 2-4-3-Zones on your remote, and toggle these back off.



I am using ISO = linux-cd-image-2.5.5d.iso (? why is "C" a larger download?)


So what can I do if the scripts do not run??


Everything is being installed on My RTV and the directory is being created... but for some reason the scripts are not running to add the new device codes...

I see a "Quick" flash on my screen and then that is it and my RTV does a standard net connect??


I am not getting a CPU meter pop up??


I am running a RTV 5040+80=120gb


Software version = 53051440


Since the folder is getting created and the files are getting copied what else could be wrong?



--David


Update: 04/09/06 10:20am cst










I ended up having to shut down my whole network of four computers along with my 6 year old Linksys box and reboot each device one at a time starting with my RTV,


I then used DVA to delete the older install directory and then boot up to the linux install..


This time everything worked correctly...


No I have to find my orignal RTV remote to turn off the CPU Meter as I can not remember the button for ZONES on my JP1 remote due to the fact that I almost never use this feature any more...


----------



## E_One

Hi,


Just get vip installed today and cancelled my directv. I tried to change the address of the remote and I can't find any code that can control vip211. I was hoping someone can send me the vip211 .rid file. I'm searcing hifi-remote.com for the code so I can generate the .rid file myself. Anyone can help me?


TIA


----------



## captnjameskirk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidEC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No I have to find my orignal RTV remote to turn off the CPU Meter as I can not remember the button for ZONES on my JP1 remote due to the fact that I almost never use this feature any more...



I lost my original ReplayTV remote quite some time ago. However, the "software remote" which you can call up in DVArchive has all the controls you might need, including "Zones" (I have used 2-4-3-Zones with it). It also makes finding shows a snap, since you are able to use the keyboard instead of that weird on-screen alphabet to enter search words.


----------



## rm -rf *.*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captnjameskirk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I lost my original ReplayTV remote quite some time ago. However, the "software remote" which you can call up in DVArchive has all the controls you might need, including "Zones" (I have used 2-4-3-Zones with it). It also makes finding shows a snap, since you are able to use the keyboard instead of that weird on-screen alphabet to enter search words.



Before making a blood oath swearing that for as long as you (or your RTV) lives, you'll use only the DVA web-remote and to take them out on your boat and prove to them that QuickCrete will set-up just as qucikly with salt-water as it does with fresh, which, as proper etique dictates, is always immediately followed by a personal introduction to your old pal Dave, keep in mind that the double-select bug has never been fixed.


----------



## E_One

OK. After further research, I'm going to do JP1 route, since it is more economical than using pronto route. I haven't try it yet since I am waiting for my JP1 cable to arrive. Can anyone confirm that the following is the correct steps?


1. Learn 0-9, enter and power from original vip211 remote into JP1 remote for SAT/CABLE device (I have URC7801 - Cinema 7 +)

2. Double check that the learned code can actually control vip211

3. Download the current code using IR.exe

4. Plug in the EFC values into RIDGen

5. Click MakeHex button

6. Save the .rid file

7. Proceed with the step mentioned to store the rid into replaytv


I'm not sure on step 5, what value I should entered in Protocol/Device/SubDevice fields. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


Thanks/


----------



## captnjameskirk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rm -rf *.** /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before making a blood oath swearing that for as long as you (or your RTV) lives, you'll use only the DVA web-remote ... keep in mind that the double-select bug has never been fixed.



Heh. Now now, I never said I *only* use the DVA remote. I just meant I never use the original remote (since it's been long gone from this earth). A universal remote will give most of the functionality of the original, including a working "select" button. For those few things that just can't be duplicated, like "Zones", the DVA remote works just fine. And as for using the DVA remote to enter text when finding shows, well there just isn't any easier way to do this.


----------



## rm -rf *.*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captnjameskirk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... And as for using the DVA remote to enter text when finding shows, well there just isn't any easier way to do this.



Yes there is. It's called a WebTV IR keyboard.


----------



## CampMaster

I am runnign a RTV 5080 and DTV's H20 and I am using FlipFlops current ISO.


I booting a system on my network with the ISO, all went smooth. folled direction with the DNS and did a network connect. Got the Clock and CPU meter.


But still can't seem to control my H20?


I am chosing line 1 (in) and selecting SAT box, DTV receiver, and DTV Los Angeles. I am understanding that the code is 2007 (or is it 100) for the H20, do I set this under custom? I don't see either code under the DirectTV Receiver codes? Do I choose something else?


I have verified (From DVARCHIVE) that all the files were copied to the replay and I got the clock and CPU Meter?


Any ideas what I am missing?


THANKS!

~CMT


----------



## Mikeyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CampMaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am runnign a RTV 5080 and DTV's H20 and I am using FlipFlops current ISO.
> 
> 
> I booting a system on my network with the ISO, all went smooth. folled direction with the DNS and did a network connect. Got the Clock and CPU meter.
> 
> 
> But still can't seem to control my H20?
> 
> 
> I am chosing line 1 (in) and selecting SAT box, DTV receiver, and DTV Los Angeles. I am understanding that the code is 2007 (or is it 100) for the H20, do I set this under custom? I don't see either code under the DirectTV Receiver codes? Do I choose something else?
> 
> 
> I have verified (From DVARCHIVE) that all the files were copied to the replay and I got the clock and CPU Meter?
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I am missing?
> 
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> ~CMT



If it's any help, I loaded this hack http://webpages.charter.net/mamvc/ in my sisters 5000. Maybe it's the same one you installed. I can tell you it is emitting IR signals, however, I haven't connected up her D11-100 for a real test. Use code 1000 under "Other".


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CampMaster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am understanding that the code is 2007 (or is it 100) for the H20, do I set this under custom? I don't see either code under the DirectTV Receiver codes? Do I choose something else?



The additional codes don't show up any any of the branded list. Select "Other", which gives the entire list of known codes. You should see the new codes listed there.


----------



## CampMaster

Got it! Working! Code 2007 using FlipFlops ISO with my 5080 and the DTV H20!


Amazing!


THANKS!


~CMT


----------



## itlbok333

I completed the linux-cd-image-2.5.5c.iso process succesfully, however, I can not get code 2007 to control my H20. Are there any special things I need to do like how far away should the IR blaster be from the H20? Any other suggestions would greatly help. I have the Replaytv 5040 with a 120gb upgrade, subscription is current. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pj41

I made the boot cd. When I boot to it, it goes so far then freezes. It gets to Installing files, then it says "error: end of h**pfs status line not found". It does see my replays. What is causing this particular error? I've tried rebooting my router, all replays, etc. Still no luck.


Note: the ** is really tt. It would not let me type h**p for some reason.


I have 3-4508's. I also unhooked two of them from the network to try it on a single one, still same error.


PJ41


----------



## ozzieman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E_One* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK. After further research, I'm going to do JP1 route, since it is more economical than using pronto route. I haven't try it yet since I am waiting for my JP1 cable to arrive. Can anyone confirm that the following is the correct steps?
> 
> 
> 1. Learn 0-9, enter and power from original vip211 remote into JP1 remote for SAT/CABLE device (I have URC7801 - Cinema 7 +)
> 
> 2. Double check that the learned code can actually control vip211
> 
> 3. Download the current code using IR.exe
> 
> 4. Plug in the EFC values into RIDGen
> 
> 5. Click MakeHex button
> 
> 6. Save the .rid file
> 
> 7. Proceed with the step mentioned to store the rid into replaytv
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on step 5, what value I should entered in Protocol/Device/SubDevice fields. Any help would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks/



Were you able to get this to work? I am considering upgrading to this box but I want to make sure my replays will work with them before i do.


----------



## E_One




> Quote:
> Were you able to get this to work? I am considering upgrading to this box but I want to make sure my replays will work with them before i do.



Well, in fact 0775 code works as it is. You need to set the address of the remote to 1 and when you in the test step, your vip211 will not toggle off/on, but you can ignore that. When I did this the power didn't toggle, so i thought the code does not work. Before I learn the code on my newly aquired JP1 remote, i don't know what happened, but I changed the replaytv channel and voila... it changed vip211 channel and I'm using the code 0775 ever since without any changes. Warning... it does not do 480i anamorphic i.e. all widescreen HD shows will be letterboxed. Also, if you uses OTA HD local channel, you may experience black video syndrome i.e. audio only, black blank screen. A reboot will fix it.


----------



## dbwells70

Hello all,


I am in a bit of a pickle and need some help from the masters in this thread. My Replay recently took a plunge off my entertainment center to the floor, and while still mostly functional, the impact managed to break the RF cable in and out connectors clean off! In their place, I am now attempting to use a VCR to tune my basic cable, and the IR to change channels on the VCR. Unfortunately, my VCR is a lesser known brand, Quasar, and I can't find any Pronto or KM or RM files which will give me codes I need.


I did however notice that the ProntoEdit software has universal database of IR codes included, but for some reason they don't seem to work with RIDGen. Here are some example IR codes from this file for a Quasar VCR:


Digit 0 - 8000 0000 0002 0000 000e 0023 0011 0000

Digit 1 - 8000 0000 0002 0000 000e 0023 0012 0000

Digit 2 - 8000 0000 0002 0000 000e 0023 0013 0000

...etc.


When I put these into RIDGen using the Hex buttons, I only get two digits in the "Initial Bits," and many pairs (such as 0/1) are the same. Is there something missing from these codes? Is there any way I can make them useable?


Thanks for your help,

DW


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbwells70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did however notice that the ProntoEdit software has universal database of IR codes included, but for some reason they don't seem to work with RIDGen. Here are some example IR codes from this file for a Quasar VCR:



RIDGen only works with the learned format from the Pronto remotes. The Pronto "learned" format is nearly identical to the codes used by the ReplayTV. A learned code should always start with "0000".


To use this, you, or someone with a Quasar remote, needs to use a Pronto remote to learn the codes.


Alternatively you can find a JP1-type file for this remote to get the protocol and EFC information, and use the MakeHex method.


----------



## whirly

The ProntoEdit program doesn't do a very good job of recognizing the codes. It will accept partial codes for learning. I have found that *Tonto*, a freeware project for multiple OS platforms, will continue to prompt you for the codes until it gets more than one with the same data. You can download the most recent version HERE


----------



## Yaright

This thread has really gotten me excited. After finding it, I went ahead and ordered a 2nd Replay 5500 (thanks ebay). However, I've hit a problem (jump to the bottom to skip the set-up and get right to the problem).


Situation:

I've got a RG2200 (Next Level Communications / Motorola ) gateway which converts magical DSL-like bitses into 3 TV streams (+DSL). I've been running with remote code of 0764, customized to extend inter* delays to 400 (otherwise channel 144 becomes channel 14).


Now this weird beasty uses RF remotes to tune all three channels (since the box is in one room, but TVs are whereever). Sometimes TV1's remote is programmed to use RF, according to my google research. It is indeed possible to set up all 3 remotes to use IR -- this is why this thread gave me hope.


Good News:

As it turns out, the ReplayTV already knows the IR codes for TV2 and TV3! So I'm home free, except...


Problem:

TV1 is output on ch4. I run CH4 out of the RG2200 into the current Replay and everything works fine.

TV2 is output on ch 7

TV3 is output on ch 13


I've successfully gotten the Replay to tune TV2 and TV3 (verified by using the Replay remote to change channels, while watching the TV connected to the RG2200's regular output tuned to ch 7 and ch 13 respectively.


But I can't set up the Replay to record from 7 or 13. The only choices are 2,3,4.


1) Is there any possibility of hacking a ReplayTV file (similar to how the IR files are hacked) to add a selection of 7 or 13?

2) Is there any semi-inexpensive hardware I could buy to have the RG2200's ch 7 or 13 remapped to ch2/3/4 or simply A/V I could set up on the Replay's Input 1?


I'm hoping one of you Replay hackers might have noticed a file where this is controlled, since obviously the Replay CAN tune channels 7 and 13. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yaright

Well, I answered my own question after a few days of digging around, and adapting all these IR blaster techinques.


Each channel source gets its own key tree in the registry. So you have to configure the Replay for the Next Level Communications RG2200 once, using the menus to set up the right registry entries. To discover what those are, you need to may need to export the registry to somewhere you can see it -- easiest is to use WiRNS and the shellcommands extension to export the registry to the photo partition, where you can grab it using Replay's own photo transfer software (a bit of a reverse of the same technique used to add new IR Blaster files).


Add to WiRNS shellcmds file:


cp -f /name/system/user/Registry/sysconfig.reg /name/storage/Photo/sysconfig-orig.reg


(To view the contents, copy the file from the replay partition to the PC, then edit with wordpad or other editor)


Since its now using WiRNS, the keyname is unsurprisingly WIRNS01


Then add the following to the shellcmds:


regedit setval SysConfig/Sources/RF1/WIRNS01 Codeset 1316

regedit setval SysConfig/Sources/RF1/WIRNS01 Channel 13


(or 1315 and 7)


I know this will only help a few people at most, but I got a lot of help from google hits to here and elsewhere, and maybe this entry will help someone else someday in the same way.


Note: I also tried altering the SysConfig/Output/TuningManager ModulationChannel to 13, but it didn't work. I'm guessing the hardware is limited to just channels 3 and 4 for RF output. Time to buy a hardware modulator for housewide distribution







.


----------



## Ruiner

I can boot flipflop's iso, but it fails to find my RTV. The RTV is set to auto. Any suggestions?

My router has DHCP on.

Update:

I rebooted the RTV and ran the .iso.... it found my rtv and loaded a file to it. The RTV rebooted itself. At no time did I get a prompt (on the PC) to change the DNS and force a connection.


----------



## ShawnH

I am so close, I need just a little more help. I was able to use WiRNS to load the new code into my 4504 for an H20 Directv receiver and everything is working fine but I cannot get my guide data back. The satellite box is showing up as WiRNS Directv- Denver and has no data, only the channels. I uninstalled WiRNS but I still cannot get the standard Directv guide back. Is there a way to force the DVR to uninstall the WiRNS guide data? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Edit: Nevermind, I just figured out that all I needed to do was change the zip code and all is well. By the way, this forum rules!!! I love my ReplayTv.


----------



## MukPuppi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your
> 
> previous settings. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory
> 
> from your ReplayTV(s). This folder was automatically created during the
> 
> install process.



FlipFlop, I have 4 ReplayTVs and one has no photo partition. The CD boots and hangs at "Installing......" with the IP address of the Replay w/out a Photo Partition. Am I SOL with this configuration? I'd hate to rebuild the Replay but I need these stupid D11s to work.










Sigh... Any help is appreciated...


----------



## DSSdevl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MukPuppi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FlipFlop, I have 4 ReplayTVs and one has no photo partition. The CD boots and hangs at "Installing......" with the IP address of the Replay w/out a Photo Partition. Am I SOL with this configuration? I'd hate to rebuild the Replay but I need these stupid D11s to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... Any help is appreciated...



What model numbers are you Replays?


----------



## MukPuppi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSSdevl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What model numbers are you Replays?



Three 5040s and a 5080. The 5040 w/out the photo partition is the oldest, where I said 'I'll never need that. I'll take the extra 10 minutes of video.'










But the other three have updated so nicely (BTW, the boot disc is TOTALLY 1337 FlipFlop) that I've spent the afternoon moving off everything I'd like to save w/DVArchive and I'll just reformat it and be done with it.


While I dearly love AVS Forum and could never have kept my Replay network running without it, I'm a bit non-plussed at the level of effort and technical ability required to do so. It's just TV. Well, TV MY way, but still...


----------



## humeston

FlipFlop--


I'm having the same problem with a D11 receiver. I created the Linux boot CD from your ISO file and it created the files in the MyPhoto folder, etc. However, during setup, the 2007 code for the D10 receiver will only power on a D11 receiver. I understand you didn't write it for a D11, but was hopeful it might work. If you could create an ISO with the D11 codes, that'd be fantastic! I haven't found anything else out there and it looks like several others are running into the same problem.


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Ruiner

Thanks flipflop....got it to work


I got held up initially because my photo partition was set to zero. My replay would reset itself when the .iso tried to load its files into the empty space.


----------



## sxWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I rebuilt the bootable CD image with a function to automatically detect all ReplayTV units,...b;ah, blah blah
> 
> 
> Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your
> 
> previous settings. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory
> 
> from your ReplayTV(s). This folder was automatically created during the
> 
> install process.



I was succesfull in perforing procedure with linux bootable cd;,except;


1.How do I "clean up" the new fact that the clock is left toggled on after each guide update? Deleting the install folder inside the photo folder didn't do that..


2. Why is it that even with correct postioning. the 4 digit IR codes being sent to my Pansat 3500S result in the reciever's on screen menu being left on?


Thanks in advance for anyone that knows!!


----------



## TheDreamer

1. 243 RZ 3 & 4


----------



## Sbeebe

Many thanks to FlipFlop and all who helped understand and create the bootable dvd to fix the IR problems. It brought to life my DirectV D11 receiver. It was the simplest patch I've ever had to install.

Scott


----------



## novambs

Hello Y'all:

I was wondering if there was a guide on how to get a ReplayTV to work with a coolsat 5k? I tried creating a boot disk described by flip flop but my laptop did not recognize it as a boot disk? Is there some setup or adjustment i must do to get it to work? I pressed f12 and chose cd drive but nothing, windows starts normally. I also downloaded winimage but no results. I was hoping there was a guide for newbies (or a guide for dummies) to get me started on the right path? I have searched but have not found any. Kind of a manual with step by step instructions. Sorry for sounding ignorant but I'm new to this field. Thanks.


----------



## hadams59

Hi FlipFlop, Thanks for you quick and easy instructions to upgrade the IR Codes. I do have one some problem, I followed your messge and was able to copy the code to my replaytv but I don't see the codes when I try to added them. I do see the install folder with the files under the Photo folder but when I try to add the ir codes I don't see them. Help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## drlava

After browsing other threads and trying without success their various recommendations, I did used flipflops utility from THIS POST .


this may work for other samsung tuners.


BTW, someone should post flipflops posts 106 and 107 in this thread to the FIRST POST in this thread, so they are easily found. The Robman, I'm talking to you!



thanks for youre great utils, flipflop.


Oh, and I wasn't able to add the code to the list, even when modifying 'ircodes' to add it. Possibly ircodesRaw and irfilelist are important? I ended up just replacing the 0001 codes using DVArchive to upload the file (create the folder 'install' in photos and put it in there) and the shell commands (using WiRNS (getshellcommand plugin) or the serial shell (115200 bps for 5xxx replays)):

Code:


Code:


cdsys
cd Platform/Plymouth/IRBlaster
rm C0001fi.rid
cp /name/storage/Photo/install/C0001fi.rid C0001fi.rid

that code will work whether you're running in sys1 or sys2.

 

SIR-T151.zip 0.314453125k . file


----------



## sxWolf

Quote:

Originally Posted by FlipFlop

I rebuilt the bootable CD image with a function to automatically detect all ReplayTV units,...b;ah, blah blah


Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your

previous settings. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory

from your ReplayTV(s). This folder was automatically created during the

install process.




I was succesfull in perforing procedure with linux bootable cd;,except;


1.How do I "clean up" the new fact that the clock is left toggled on after each guide update? Deleting the install folder inside the photo folder didn't do that..


2. Why is it that even with correct postioning. the 4 digit IR codes being sent to my Pansat 3500S result in the reciever's on screen menu being left on?


Thanks in advance for anyone that knows!!


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sxWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1.How do I "clean up" the new fact that the clock is left toggled on after each guide update? Deleting the install folder inside the photo folder didn't do that..



Change your ReplayTV network configuration back to automatic, so that it goes back to getting the updates directly from the ReplayTV servers.


----------



## makoti


Hello to all -

I am trying to get my new D11 Directv receiver and 5040 ReplayTV to talk so the Replay will change channels. I've read through the thread (what I understood, anyway), d/l'ed FlipFlop's ISO (post 207), and tried it. I got the computer to boot fine, but the computer never saw the Replay. I am connected to the Replay with an Ethernet cable, just like I would for DVarchive.

Let's start with the fact that I am a total Noob at all this.









First off, am I trying to solve the problem the right way? It sounds like it.

I'm confused about a few of the instructions with the bootable CD. Switch the network Connection to static. How? At the moment, the Replay is set to Modem with no IP addresses listed. I remember messing with them, but never got that to work.

I think my computer IP address was 0.0.0.0 in the readout from the bootable CD. Can this be right??

Next, select Menu Setup. Connect to ReplayTv service. I don't see this anywhere.

Would it be easier to try the Wirns setup? If so, can someone direct to a step-by step for it? The CD sounds like the way to go, but I'm stumbling.

And lastly, what is the best way to get OUT of the bootable CD? I typed in reboot. Is there a key that will take me out?

Apologies for dragging the thread down to the most basic levels, but this is the best info I've found so far and my only hope of not having to trash the Replay.

Many thanks.

Makoti


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *makoti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused about a few of the instructions with the bootable CD. Switch the network Connection to static. How? At the moment, the Replay is set to Modem with no IP addresses listed. I remember messing with them, but never got that to work.
> 
> I think my computer IP address was 0.0.0.0 in the readout from the bootable CD. Can this be right??



The bootable CD requires that you have a router on your network, with a DHCP server running. If your ReplayTV is using the modem, then I would guess that you don't have a broadband connection, and therefore don't have a router?


If you do have a router, then the PC should get an IP address from it, and report what it is. On the replayTV you go to the setup menu, select "network and input connections" to switch from modem to ethernet with a static IP.


----------



## makoti

Flipflop, thanks for the fast response.


I do have broadband, but only got it recently & the Replay is not in a room with a computer other than a laptop. I have a wireless network, but never got the Replay to work with that.


I could take the Replay to the desktop, as long as I don't need the D11 hooked up to load the codes. Would that work? Plug the Replay into the router, boot the desktop, hook up a small TV so I can see what's going on, and work from there?


Thanks again.


----------



## FlipFlop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *makoti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could take the Replay to the desktop, as long as I don't need the D11 hooked up to load the codes. Would that work? Plug the Replay into the router, boot the desktop, hook up a small TV so I can see what's going on, and work from there?



Yes, this would work. For that boot CD to work you need the PC and ReplayTV connected to a router, and the router connected to the internet. You need the internet connection because the files are transferred through the "net connect" function, which would fail without an internet connection.


Once you get the files installed on the ReplayTV, then you can move it back to the other room and select the desired IR blaster code.


----------



## makoti

Flipflop,

If no one has suggested sainthood for that ISO, let me. It worked like a charm once I got it all hooked up right. The Replay can control my D11 and I am a happy boy!

Many, many thanks!
Makoti


----------



## dixeflatline

IM A n00b RIGHT OFF THE BACK!!!!


I am trying to hook my Tristar 700 Pro up with the ReplayTV and I know i am going to need an IR code. I saw that you guys got a Pamsat and some others. Would that update work with the Tristar you think or would you guys need to remake another image with the correct IR code? If anyone could help me out that would be awsome. I am going to try all the codes anyways tonight just to see. But if you do know the codes and could help me out i would really appreciate that.


Thank You in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonclovis

Is there anyway to tune channels for Bell ExpressVu on the viewsat via ReplayTV and see them in the guide? I can't figure there would be, as ExpressVu isn't a listed provider... perhaps I can only do it via a manual record?


----------



## lanks

Hello,

I have a replay 5508 w/ a viewsat extreme receiver. I successfully was able to boot with the iso that flipflop created and also loaded it on the Replaytv. I also verified to see if all the files were there through dvarchive.


But, i'm still having a problem using the IR code to get my viewsat to work w/ the replay!! I tried all codes 2000-2012. Do any of those codes work w/ the Viewsat extreme? I thought it would have been either 2001, 2002, or 2012 as noted in flipflops instructions. Maybe i'm outta luck? Can anyone help??


----------



## tesla210

I made the boot cd, but it starts to boot then I get a black screen. I get no info on changing my DNS #s. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## mdhuyn

Hi,


I have a LG LST-4600a and thought I'd try FlipFlop's CD using the LST-3xxx code. It didn't work, so it seems my only course is to create my own file.


I have a Logitech Harmony learning remote...can I somehow use this to get at the IR code or have to get a JP1 remote?


Thanks.


----------



## eclipse3g

Tyring to locate this file or an updated version of it. Wanting to add the viewsat extreme codes to a 5508 unit. It appears as though 'forums.al7bar.tk' is still off line.




----- cut and past -------------------------


And, you will need the codes: (courtesy of cj2, this guy is a genius!)

ReplayTV IR Blaster v1.4.1 hxxp:// forums.al7bar.tk/forumdisplay.php?f=77 


----- cut and past -------------------------



thanks,


----------



## zimdba

I've successfully uploaded the files to the Replay using DVArchive. I setup and do a net connect to my WIRNS server (temp for this purpose only).


Unfortunately, once the net connect is done, I can't change the device. There is no list that pops up for me to change to. There is only a message that states "If your service provider is not listed, contact ReplayTV for assistance."


Is it possible that my ircodes or ircodesRaw files are incorrect, or got copied to the wrong path?


----------



## dotheDVDeed

Is it possible to add codes for RF connection?


I have a Sony SAT HD-100 that is supposedly compatible but I haven't had any luck getting this off the ground.


I've heard that the ReplayTV is unable to send the "dash" or "dot" in digital channel listing unless it's tricked into sending the "dash" by replacing an unused digit in your local channel lineup. Have I got this right?


If you send the SAT HD-100 a two digit channel request (i.e. 58) it will tune to an analog station not default to 58-1 like other ALL-digital tuners.


Any ideas out there?


Thanks

TIM


----------



## Publikwerks

Hi, I have been trying to follow flipflops directions, but I am a little lost.


I've gotten a KM file for my box, and now I need to feed it into RIDGen, but I can't figure out what he means by protocol. I tired entering any and all of the information on the screen, only to get a unknown protocol from RIDGen.


The website wont let me post links due to my new-ness. I'm using the i3-micro km file from the hifi-remote website


----------



## sxWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *makoti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Flipflop,
> 
> If no one has suggested sainthood for that ISO, let me. It worked like a charm once I got it all hooked up right. The Replay can control my D11 and I am a happy boy!
> 
> Many, many thanks!
> Makoti




---


FlipFlop,


Ditto's first and foremost, that ISO made ALL the difference between paperweight and delight beyond compare combining my Pansat3500 with the RTV5080 w/2 380Gig (thanks i8er's) networked to PC with 3/4 terabyte raid-0 raptors.... slobbering am I with delight and stuff!


Thank you thank you thank you..!


This seems to be the most popular thread so as to dominate this corner of AVS for soooo many people, noobs and techs alike and could readily use editing and organization to create many "sticky" sub headings thanks to you.


As no good deed goes unpunished, yet another relevant question;

I just aquired a Neosat iPro 1000...and that makes me wonder (having not tested all other codes yet)


Can you - OR - How can I incorperate a new RID for said reciever (or any given one) to your ISO... Is there a "template" or "format" that would allow future additions to your work OR is it simply not that simple oh modest one?


Thanks in advance & as always


----------



## Ruiner

I feel obliged to pitch the new usb-serial cable from pattersontech.com I've just received.

It was well worth the $40 for the cable and $100 for a new D* H20 so that I could finally ditch the IR blaster. The cable automatically remaps my local OTA subchannels so that the Replay tunes them properly. The other obvious benefit is that tuning via the AGP is much faster than the blaster.


----------



## zimdba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ruiner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I feel obliged to pitch the new usb-serial cable from pattersontech.com I've just received.
> 
> It was well worth the $40 for the cable and $100 for a new D* H20 so that I could finally ditch the IR blaster. The cable automatically remaps my local OTA subchannels so that the Replay tunes them properly. The other obvious benefit is that tuning via the AGP is much faster than the blaster.



Correct Link . . .
http://www.patersontech.com/Translator/TransMain.aspx 


I may have to pick up one of these myself.


----------



## kelliot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotheDVDeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to add codes for RF connection?
> 
> 
> I have a Sony SAT HD-100 that is supposedly compatible but I haven't had any luck getting this off the ground.
> 
> 
> I've heard that the ReplayTV is unable to send the "dash" or "dot" in digital channel listing unless it's tricked into sending the "dash" by replacing an unused digit in your local channel lineup. Have I got this right?
> 
> 
> If you send the SAT HD-100 a two digit channel request (i.e. 58) it will tune to an analog station not default to 58-1 like other ALL-digital tuners.
> 
> 
> Any ideas out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TIM



Use the serial connection, works fine.


----------



## dotheDVDeed

er sorry, kelliot--no it doesn't


Do you use it for OTA HD or just DirecTV?


TIM


----------



## dankgray

Followed the instructions with perfect satisfaction.

Tried to hook the RTV to my computer with a crossover cable and that failed.

Put the RTV on my router, didn't work. I had to reboot the RTV (power off at plug).

Then the download worked, and the install worked, and the setting of the IRB to 2007 worked. Very much satisfied with this solution. Keep up the good work.


----------



## foltz61

I have searched my brains out and haven't found this yet. Sorry if it has already been answered. Has anyone gotten the D10-200 to work? I have a 5XXX series. I get the code on to my replaytv (using the C1000fi rid, ircodes and ircodeRaw files) fine but, it doesn't work.


Thanks for any help


----------



## glenburg

are you sure you have right 'codes' for d10-200; if they are right; then you may want to try to reboot unit; in my case i made rid file for digital stream 3150; and it just would not work; finally i put on a fresh factory image on the drive; uploaded the very same file and it worked; don't know if that will help you or not; but if you are sure you have the right file there; try a reboot to start with..


----------



## foltz61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foltz61* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have searched my brains out and haven't found this yet. Sorry if it has already been answered. Has anyone gotten the D10-200 to work? I have a 5XXX series. I get the code on to my replaytv (using the C1000fi rid, ircodes and ircodeRaw files) fine but, it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help



I got it now. I made a typo on the shell commands.


Thanks


----------



## Snyder81

FlipFlip, it's been a long time since I posted in this thread, but I just want to say thanks again. Ever since I used your ISO boot CD, I've been enjoying HDTV (480p of course...) using my Accurian STB. Thanks again for all your knowledge and willingness to share with others!


----------



## R8ders2K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotheDVDeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> er sorry, kelliot--no it doesn't
> 
> 
> Do you use it for OTA HD or just DirecTV?
> 
> 
> TIM



FWIW, I had both the SAT-HD100 and HD300, and both worked with my ReplayTV via the serial cable connection and the APG setting.


----------



## R8ders2K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foltz61* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have searched my brains out and haven't found this yet. Sorry if it has already been answered. Has anyone gotten the D10-200 to work? I have a 5XXX series. I get the code on to my replaytv (using the C1000fi rid, ircodes and ircodeRaw files) fine but, it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help



Have you tried using FlipFlop's Linux Boot CD? It's works perfect for updating to the D10 IR codes, especially for the H20 and HR20.


----------



## dotheDVDeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8ders2K* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, I had both the SAT-HD100 and HD300, and both worked with my ReplayTV via the serial cable connection and the APG setting.




The SAT-HD100 does work with a ReplayTV for DirectTV


but it does not work with Over-the-Air Digital Television


The tuner requires you to send a "dot" as part of the channel to select an OTA digital channel--as in "two" "eight" "dot" "one"


How do you send "dot"?


TIM


----------



## R8ders2K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotheDVDeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SAT-HD100 does work with a ReplayTV for DirectTV
> 
> 
> but it does not work with Over-the-Air Digital Television
> 
> 
> The tuner requires you to send a "dot" as part of the channel to select an OTA digital channel--as in "two" "eight" "dot" "one"
> 
> 
> How do you send "dot"?
> 
> 
> TIM



Sorry 'bout that.










Yes, you are correct. The Replay could not tune the SAT-HDx00's sub-channels.


In my particular case, I got around this limitation by using D*'s East and West Coast HD feeds. At the time, I was able to get both the East Coast and West Coast HD feeds. So, I merely used the Replay's Guide to tune to channels 80-89.


If I wanted to record a OTA HD channel, I'd set the SAT-HDx00 and/or D* H20 to autotune the specific sub-channel (i.e. 5-1) and then set the Replay to record the "main" channel (5) one minute ahead. That way, I'd get the Replay's Guide information.


Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## R8ders2K

Please check out my other posting .


FlipFlop, you out there...?


----------



## guano

I have an Extremexiew xv3300 that I would like my 5k to operate it. So far I have found a .xls and a .rmdu file of commands for the extremeview. I'm at a loss as to how to convert one of these files into a .rid I've tried km, rm and ridgen. tia


----------



## lowspeed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vineet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I "upgraded" to a H10 a couple of months ago, and was seriously considering giving it back because of the inability of my ReplayTV to change channels on it.
> 
> 
> I have been haunting AVS Forum and other sites looking for a solution and had been steeling myself to take the plunge with WIRNS. And then ..... I stumbled upon FlipFlop's post. I followed the directions exactly and now have a "working" set-up.
> 
> 
> My biggest problems (and why I am up till 3:00) had nothing to do with the directions, but rather with my strange inability to burn a bootable CD on the first 5 tries, and with a bad IR balster wire.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the precise directions FlipFlop.
> 
> (I was never able to figure out how to toggle the clock and CPU displays off so I just rebooted the ReplayTV).
> 
> 
> My combinations now are:
> 
> 
> RTV 5040 and H10 combination (with IR Blaster Code 1000 by FlipFlop)
> 
> RTV 5504 and DRD435RH combination (with Serial control because of bad IR blaster cable)
> 
> 
> Thanks for saving me the $40 I was going to pay for the TV Translator (which according to the FAQ might or might not have worked for the H10).
> 
> 
> Vineet.




I have the H10 which ir codes did you use ? the d10 ? doesn't seem to work.



Thanks.


----------



## lowspeed

Ok got it working....


Followed this http://webpages.charter.net/mamvc/main.htm 


MUCH better image quality than the previous box.


----------



## mikek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lowspeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the H10 which ir codes did you use ? the d10 ? doesn't seem to work.



I recommend the H20-100 and dos-man's USB TV translator. Works off of replay's serial port and in the H20 USB port.


-mk


----------



## wizz01

I can't seem to find an answer to one of the other postings regarding how to load the updates from FlipFlop without having a photo partition on your replaytv. I have three 5040s - all with new larger HDs. One has a photo partition and the updates worked great. The other two do not have a photo partition and the updates didn't work. Is there anyway I can copy the updates from the one replaytv that does work to the other two or do something else short of a factory reset? I am trying to control the H20 and need the 2007 remote codes on all three replaytvs.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizz01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find an answer to one of the other postings regarding how to load the updates from FlipFlop without having a photo partition on your replaytv. I have three 5040s - all with new larger HDs. One has a photo partition and the updates worked great. The other two do not have a photo partition and the updates didn't work. Is there anyway I can copy the updates from the one replaytv that does work to the other two or do something else short of a factory reset? I am trying to control the H20 and need the 2007 remote codes on all three replaytvs.



You need a photo partition for the boot cd to transfer files.


You can always pull the drives and use RTVPatch to carefully create a small photo partition, without resetting the mgeg partition. The biggest risk with that is may be having XP hose your replay drive. Unlikely if you know what you are doing. Using RTVPatch from the linux boot floppy (or perhaps the boot CD) is extremely low risk provided you don't reset the mpeg partition. Creating a new photo partition at the end of the drive may hose one of the mpeg files. You could always try it, and then before writing anything to the photo partition, scan (FF) through all shows to see if they play to the end. If you find one missing or one that won't play to the end, you can possibly repatch back to no photo partition, offload that show, and then redo the photo partition.


No easy way to tell (without trying) if any shows are stored on the end of the drive. Under most circumstances only the live buffer will end up there. Another approach might be to upgrade to a larger drive (keeping the mpeg partition) and create the photo partition when you patch the new drive.


----------



## ShaneV

Has anyone found an IR code file for the new Entone Hydra settop box?


It is the equivelant of the GI DCT1134 (Tivo code 10021).


----------



## wizz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need a photo partition for the boot cd to transfer files.
> 
> 
> You can always pull the drives and use RTVPatch to carefully create a small photo partition, without resetting the mgeg partition. The biggest risk with that is may be having XP hose your replay drive. Unlikely if you know what you are doing. Using RTVPatch from the linux boot floppy (or perhaps the boot CD) is extremely low risk provided you don't reset the mpeg partition. Creating a new photo partition at the end of the drive may hose one of the mpeg files. You could always try it, and then before writing anything to the photo partition, scan (FF) through all shows to see if they play to the end. If you find one missing or one that won't play to the end, you can possibly repatch back to no photo partition, offload that show, and then redo the photo partition.
> 
> 
> No easy way to tell (without trying) if any shows are stored on the end of the drive. Under most circumstances only the live buffer will end up there. Another approach might be to upgrade to a larger drive (keeping the mpeg partition) and create the photo partition when you patch the new drive.



KenL - thanks for the reply. I'll try and add a photo partition to them this weekend.


The one ReplayTV that did have a photo partition was updated and so I attached the Directv H20-100 receiver to it. I used the IR blaster with the new 2007 codes as discussed in this forum. "Most" of the time, it works well and changes the channels as expected. However some times, including the recording of a news show every morning, the ReplayTV doesn't change the channels on the H20 - it is as if it ignores it. ReplayTV thinks it is recording channel 2, for example, and yet the H20 is still on the last channel viewed, which might be different. Has anyone ran into this issue and if so, what can I do to correct it to where it consistently changes the channels on the H20???


----------



## buckshot

Does anybody have the IR Blaster code for the Sonicview receiver? The wife is bugging me ever since I switched from a Viewsat.










Thanks,


John


----------



## wizz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need a photo partition for the boot cd to transfer files.
> 
> 
> You can always pull the drives and use RTVPatch to carefully create a small photo partition, without resetting the mgeg partition. The biggest risk with that is may be having XP hose your replay drive. Unlikely if you know what you are doing. Using RTVPatch from the linux boot floppy (or perhaps the boot CD) is extremely low risk provided you don't reset the mpeg partition. Creating a new photo partition at the end of the drive may hose one of the mpeg files. You could always try it, and then before writing anything to the photo partition, scan (FF) through all shows to see if they play to the end. If you find one missing or one that won't play to the end, you can possibly repatch back to no photo partition, offload that show, and then redo the photo partition.
> 
> 
> No easy way to tell (without trying) if any shows are stored on the end of the drive. Under most circumstances only the live buffer will end up there. Another approach might be to upgrade to a larger drive (keeping the mpeg partition) and create the photo partition when you patch the new drive.



I tried to use RTVPatch to create a 500MB photo partition on one of the Replays and the other I copied the old drive to a new drive and told it to create a 1GB photo partition. In both cases, the logs from RTVPatch state that it has created a photo partition at the size requested in each case. But when I pop the drive back into Replaytv, no such luck.







There is still no photo partition. Any ideas on why both cases wouldn't have worked? I have used RTVPatch at least 8-9 times in the past increasing the drive sizes and never had it state it was doing something and yet it didn't do it. Any help or ideas would be appreciated!! Thanks in advance.


BTW - the previously recorded shows on each ReplayTV are still there, so it seems some of the updates did work OK with no issues - just not the photo partition creation. I am using RTVPatch 2.5.3 for Windows.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizz01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Any ideas on why both cases wouldn't have worked? I have used RTVPatch at least 8-9 times in the past increasing the drive sizes and never had it state it was doing something and yet it didn't do it. Any help or ideas would be appreciated!! Thanks in advance...



Now that I think back to (4xxx) RTVPatch testing (when the photo partition was first introduced) seems like the Replay does need some registry entry to be aware of p3, in addition to the actual formatting.


It's trivial to *resize* an existing photo partition and I've done that various times. But since beta testing 4xxx upgrading (when I believe I encountered that condition) I've always set up the minimal photo partition on all new units or factory resets. Haven't been without p3 even if it was patched to only 100 megs... sorry I didn't think of that sooner.










FlipFlop might be able to comment on the situation. Or a WiRNS expert might know how to set the Replay registry for a photo partition. Otherwise it's likely back to "offload content" first and then factory reset (w/photo partition) to get those blaster codes loaded.


You might check if DVArchive can "see" the new photo partition even if the Replay can't. Another option might be to overwrite a workable set of associated blaster files directly to p1 using extract_rtv. I personally wouldn't want to attempt that without assistance from FlipFlop or Henry, but you could always test such a maneuver on a duplicated system partition with little risk.


Of course it might be easier to just go with a factory reset, if there isn't some quicker way to make a unit aware of the new photo partition.


----------



## wizz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that I think back to (4xxx) RTVPatch testing (when the photo partition was first introduced) seems like the Replay does need some registry entry to be aware of p3, in addition to the actual formatting.
> 
> 
> It's trivial to *resize* an existing photo partition and I've done that various times. But since beta testing 4xxx upgrading (when I believe I encountered that condition) I've always set up the minimal photo partition on all new units or factory resets. Haven't been without p3 even if it was patched to only 100 megs... sorry I didn't think of that sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlipFlop might be able to comment on the situation. Or a WiRNS expert might know how to set the Replay registry for a photo partition. Otherwise it's likely back to "offload content" first and then factory reset (w/photo partition) to get those blaster codes loaded.
> 
> 
> You might check if DVArchive can "see" the new photo partition even if the Replay can't. Another option might be to overwrite a workable set of associated blaster files directly to p1 using extract_rtv. I personally wouldn't want to attempt that without assistance from FlipFlop or Henry, but you could always test such a maneuver on a duplicated system partition with little risk.
> 
> 
> Of course it might be easier to just go with a factory reset, if there isn't some quicker way to make a unit aware of the new photo partition.



I checked DVArchive - no such luck with seeing photo partitions. I would really like to know if someone knows how to modify the drives to force ReplayTV to see the new photo partition. I can understand why the patch of the existing drive might not have worked, however, when I upgraded and copied from one Replay drive to another and explicitly told it to create a 1GB photo partition, why I can't see that one on the new drive?


If FlipFlop or anyone else can help me modify the drives to recognize the photo partition without me having to lose all data and reset, I would greatly appreciate it.


If this can't be done, is there anyway I can offload my existing recordings (somewhere), reset the drive to factory settings, and then reload my recordings back to the drive afterwards so I don't lose anything??


Thanks in advance!


----------



## pkaayaa

To all ...

Search Key words: Pansat 3500 IR blaster Control Code LRM-519 Microsoft Program Guide

PVR Satellite Receiver


This is regarding all the question regarding on how to Control Pansat 3500S, 3500SD using IR Blaster.

I have a LG LRM-519 and I used Hughes instead of Pansat as Manufacturer (Brand) of my satellite and it worked like a charm.

Good Luck to all...

PK


----------



## smiledr

Has anyone been able to get the Viewsat code working on any Viewsat box? I hooked up another IR Blaster that acutally blinks when it sends commands. It blinks for the Pansat and the Directv 10 when I set it's code, but both Viewsat commands doesn't seem to work. No lights so I don't think any command is being sent out.


----------



## rrrash

I successfully loaded all the codes. I did get 2000 and 2001 in my IR blaster of Replay TV. It sitll does not work with Viewsat Ultra. Can some one give me the IR blaster code for Viewsat 2000 ultra. Or point me to where I can get it from?


----------



## buckshot

The Viewsat code works fine for the Viewsat Extreme and the Ultra. I have been using it for awhile now. I have since switched over to a SonicView which I cannot locate the IR code for.


----------



## The Robman

Just FYI, I have split off the Showstopper / 2k / 3k posts to a seperate thread...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=862213


----------



## scoot13

I just got a Captive Works CW-600S FTA Satellite Receiver to try out and I can't find any reference to anyone using a RePlayTV with it. Does anyone have any experience with this unit?


I'd like to know what IR code I should enter to get the IR Blaster to work OR it has a serial control input too so maybe I should go that route.


I have searched before posting so I apologize in advance if I missed a thread that has my answer!


----------



## The Robman

Here's the JP1 file for this device...
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...e&file_id=2899


----------



## scoot13

Thanks Robman! I've learned a lot about the process but I haven't got it "Done" yet. I was able to make a rid file from this file and send it to the ReplayTV, I got the CPU meter and clock toggled on from the shellcmds but the new code is still not appearing in the list.


I'm gonna keep at it though and I appreciate all the info in this thread (and a couple others!)


----------



## scoot13

One of the probs I ran into was that I was trying to create a new code number (6000) but didn't add it to the ircodes files. I went back and changed everything to make it create a new code for the existing number 1000 and the process seemed to complete but I still can't change channels










...the adventure continues...


For future reference, was I correct in posting to this thread or should I have started a new one for my issue?


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoot13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of the probs I ran into was that I was trying to create a new code number (6000) but didn't add it to the ircodes files. I went back and changed everything to make it create a new code for the existing number 1000 and the process seemed to complete but I still can't change channels
> 
> 
> ...the adventure continues...



Personally I'd rather send in an unused code number, since overwriting didn't consistently work. Plus you always need to reboot the Replay to flush the old code. So instead perhaps keep it 6000, and edit (both) ircodes and ircodesRaw (as FlipFlop notes use TextPad , not wordpad or notepad) to include 6000 in the appropriate format in each file.


Once you get your code(s) going in and showing up, then you can work on the rid file itself. For me it usually takes several tries for a new rid. I send in a "new" file each time e.g. 6000, 6001, 6002. You could even add those to ircodes and ircodesRaw in advance, then all you'd need to change for each new attempt is shellcmds to load the current rid incarnation.


If after all that you still aren't getting there, you might put that jp1 file in a remote and confirm it controls the device. If you can obtain or capture working ir for your device, it's not overly difficult to make 4k/5k replay control it using steps in this thread. Sounds like you're almost there.


----------



## scoot13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (as FlipFlop notes use TextPad , not wordpad or notepad) to include 6000 in the appropriate format in each file.



I missed this little gem of info, thanks for pointing it out!


I WAS able to add the code numbers to both ircodes files and have made several attempts at writing a good RID file. The script is completing because I get both meters showing up after the Net Connect but so far no joy in changing the channels.


----------



## KenL

You surely must be getting close.


One thing I did to troubleshoot an particularly tricky (unknown) protocol was capture the replay blaster output with a learning jp1 remote (after loading my attempted rid file) and compare that to the output from the original remote. If ridgen (and you) did everything correctly those two should be identical.


If all else fails, you can use the earlier ridgen feature of using the HEX button to paste in lines from known working pronto code for your device. That *should* be foolproof. If those pronto buttons do control the device, that will be exactly what the replay blasts. Fewer additional conversions or translations for user or software to muck up.


----------



## scoot13

Closer maybe, but still haven't got it done. I'm wondering if I did everything correctly... do you enter the SubDevice number into RIDgen before you save the RID? Should anything be in the "Final Bits" field? Mine are all empty.


I also learned that the CW-600S Premium (what I have) may have different codes than the CW-600S. So I may be using an incompatible JP1 file to start with










A user emailed me that the codes 749,1749,7471, and 7500 all work to some degree. They all change channels on the Captive Works CW-600S but they send two or three multiple digits (i.e. send channel 107 and it sends "111000777").


I was able to extract 7500 and load it into RIDgen but I couldn't really understand what to look for...


I don't have a learning remote right now but maybe one is coming in my near future. I'll read up on "Pronto codes" and see if that opens any new doors for me










I really appreciate the help!


----------



## xboxing

The remote for the CW-600S Premium is different than the CW-600S. I'm also looking for the same solution as I have the premium.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoot13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Closer maybe, but still haven't got it done. I'm wondering if I did everything correctly... do you enter the SubDevice number into RIDgen before you save the RID? Should anything be in the "Final Bits" field? Mine are all empty...



Protocol, Device, and SubDevice will all need to be correct. If the working jp1 file doesn't have SubDevice then you should be able to leave that blank. I've seen both with and without.


The other problem is there's apparently a bug with the way ridgen interacts with with some versions of MakeHex for some protocols, which was the case for my Samsung box. First time I ever saw that after making many successful rid files. I had to use the latest version of MakeHex (standalone) to create a pronto file for the Samsung 260, and then paste those lines into ridgen using the HEX button. That was the only way it would work.


Don't need a pronto, just read up on how to make the file, or perhaps find one already created.


As for what the "bits" look like, I've seen a lot of variation, with different fields used or empty.


----------



## scoot13

I have tried it both ways with SubDevice blank and filled in and that didn't make a difference. I am convinced now, with xboxing also confirming, that the JP1 file I was using is not going to ever control this box.


Am I correct to assume that until I obtain a good capture of the IR codes, I can't do anything else?


----------



## scoot13

I still haven't got it working. There are some partially working codes though,


749, 1749, & 7500 will send two digits to the CW-600SP instead of one (ie it sends 110077 when you try to change to channel 107)


7471 sends two digits and seems to send a "0" (zero) or two? at the beginning.


I was also told that the Hughes HIRD B2 remote is compatible with the CW600SP so if anyone has a file for that remote, maybe I could make it work.


thanks!


----------



## scoot13

I've made several attempts at making a RID file from the Hughes HIRD B2 CCF files that are online at remotecentral.


Every one of those has a slight difference in the hex code but they all act the same. They send two digits of each number PLUS two "enter". The extra enter is a huge deal because it brings up a quick-skip "channel picking" screen on the CW-600SP that will never go away until you hit exit on the CW remote.


This is exactly the same response that native RTV code 7471 has. The other codes I mentioned before seem to only send one "enter".


Anyway, I can disable the sending of "enter" after sending the channel (in the Replay's IR tweak menu) so that is not a huge issue but the double digits thing is HUGE








...


Since the file is so small I'll attach a zip with the RIDs I made and maybe someone in the know could take a look... I'm still working on it







What about changing the duty cycle (I tried 33 & 30 and they seem to react the same) or the frequency? Any other little tweaks anyone can think of?

 

Scoot6000.zip 1.0673828125k . file


----------



## xboxing

Did u try these ones?
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...dv=dssreceiver 


I wonder if it's a replaytv issue and not the code itself. I actually called them up yesterday about adding the captive works code and also about the double/triple hit on the button issue and they told me they don't really support it anymore. I know exactly what u are talking about.


----------



## scoot13

Yes, I tried all of those. I guess I'll try some of the other Hughes boxes and see what those codes do. Surely there is a way to cut one digit out of the sending code!


----------



## airedale

I know this is rather old, but I wanted to comment that this works with VMWare Workstation if you don't want to use a regular PC.


----------



## majik

I am trying to load IR codes for the Motorola VIP1200 (ATT U-verse). I created the .rid file and uploaded the file to my 5040 RTV (network and date/time meter appear....woohoo! Thanks *FlipFlop* for your bootable CD). However, the IR code doesn't seem to work.


One thing that caught my attention was that in the step where RIDgen is supposed to fill out the "Initial bits", it didn't. It only filled out the "Repeated bits." See below:
 


I got the device file from Robman's post (*Robman*, you noted that it's untested...maybe that's why it isn't working for me? How can I create this file myself? I have JP1 serial cable but unfortunately the Motorola VIP1200 remote doesn't seem to have JP1 connection...at least not easily accessible).


What am I doing wrong that is causing the "Initial bits" not to generate? Or is it normal that there aren't any "Initial bits"? Here is what I see in RM:


----------



## rager1969

I found the IR codes (upgrade file) to the Conaxsat on hifi-remotes and created a RID file for it. I created it because I thought I was going to buy one, but I bought a Pansat 250SM, instead. Anyway, I'd like to post the RID, but I have no way of testing it.


Is it appropriate to post it without testing? If so, is this a good place for it?


----------



## az_max2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yaright* /forum/post/7602382
> 
> 
> ...... It is indeed possible to set up all 3 remotes to use IR -- this is why this thread gave me hope.
> 
> 
> Good News:
> 
> As it turns out, the ReplayTV already knows the IR codes for TV2 and TV3! .......



Sorry to dig up an old post but.....


Yaright, were you able to set more than one remote to IR and control different streams? I'm actually looking at this from a Home Control perspective, and need to have both a DVR and Crestron system control the rg2200 using IR.


If Replay has the codes for tv2 and tv3 already, does anyone have them in JP1 or Pronto format? I can't find any particulars on the Intarweb.



thanks


----------



## jimmy74720

I have a conaxsat duo and a replay 4000 and 5000 seiries. I despretly need IR blaster codes for my replay. I just need to change channels and thats it.

I someone has one I will be happy to test.


----------



## rager1969

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jimmy74720* 
I have a conaxsat duo and a replay 4000 and 5000 seiries. I despretly need IR blaster codes for my replay. I just need to change channels and thats it.

I someone has one I will be happy to test.
Give this a try and reply back to let everyone know if it works.

 

S2013fi.zip 0.3349609375k . file


----------



## majik

Anybody have any suggestions for my post (#321)? I'm trying to add IR codes for the Motorola VIP1200 (AT&T U-verse). I also started a thread at hifi-remote .


----------



## drlava




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majik* /forum/post/11481988
> 
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions for my post (#321)? I'm trying to add IR codes for the Motorola VIP1200 (AT&T U-verse). I also started a thread at hifi-remote .



ImageShack sucks, I hate pop-ups.


To your question, it looks like you didn't fill out the protocol, device, or subdevice fields in RID file editor. You should make sure that the Nokia32 protocol file is in the rid file editor folder. Also, RID file editor puts the codes into the repeadted bits, but you can cut and paste them to the initial bits to fix that. I had to do that on mine to stop it from getting repeated numbers once in a while.

Verify if you can that the frequency you have there (36kHz) is right for the VIP1200.


hope that helps.


----------



## majik

The screenshot for the RID File Editor (RIDgen) shows a file that I had saved. Doing so does not display the protocol (Nokia32), device (37), subdevice (0) fields but I did type them in. The Nokia32.rid is in the same dir.


So since there were no "initial bits" but there were some "repeated bits" you suggest I cut the info from the "repeated bits" column and paste them to the "initial bits" columns?


How can I verify the VIP1200 is using 36kHz?


I'll try your suggestion once I get home (at work right now).


Thanks!


----------



## scoot13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drlava* /forum/post/11482187
> 
> 
> Also, RID file editor puts the codes into the repeadted bits, but you can cut and paste them to the initial bits to fix that. I had to do that on mine to stop it from getting repeated numbers once in a while.



This is interesting... I wonder if I can use this info to fix my problem with my ReplayTV sending repeated digits to my Captive Works 600S Premium? I think it only filled the repeated bits field also. I'll gived it a shot when I am back home again.


----------



## majik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majik* /forum/post/11483674
> 
> 
> So since there were no "initial bits" but there were some "repeated bits" you suggest I cut the info from the "repeated bits" column and paste them to the "initial bits" columns?



well this didn't work.


----------



## drlava




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoot13* /forum/post/11484459
> 
> 
> This is interesting... I wonder if I can use this info to fix my problem with my ReplayTV sending repeated digits to my Captive Works 600S Premium? I think it only filled the repeated bits field also. I'll gived it a shot when I am back home again.



Yeah, I'll bet that's your problem. No matter what fine tuning I changed, it always repeated once in a while, till I did that.


majik, If I were you, I'd get a JP1 remote and verify that the code file you have works, before trying to debug the replaytv translator.


----------



## jimmy74720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rager1969* /forum/post/11468084
> 
> 
> Give this a try and reply back to let everyone know if it works.



I finally got the rid file loaded on my 5532 but it doesn't seem to work at all.


----------



## jimmy74720

I finally got the rid file loaded on my 5532 but it doesn't seem to work at all.


----------



## dereckta

i too (like jimmy74720) have conaxsat fta reciever. i loaded the s2013.rid and it did not work either. i went back to test if the codes were correct, loaded the upgrade to my jp1 controller and it did work. then i went to try to create my own rid file from the working upgrade file and that too did not work. maybe someone else can with more expertise can give it a shot.


----------



## grimholtz

Hi,


I have a bunch of the 4000x-5000x remotes that I've reprogrammed via JP1. However, they only control a single device (the ReplayTV) along with the volume/power to the TV. My question is: can these remotes switch "modes" like other universal remotes so I can control the menu system on my TV? Pressing the TV button turns off the TV power, so I assume I'd have to reprogram that button, right? But I don't want to lose the ability to power on/off the TV...


Thanks in advance for any help,

grimholtz


----------



## drlava

yes, I use that all the time. you want to install the replaytv remote 'extender' and then the top left botton becomes select and you press a number that corresponds to a device. the top right button becomes power for the selected device.


hmm, you've asked this before..
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...15#post9525315


----------



## grimholtz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drlava* /forum/post/11563236
> 
> 
> hmm, you've asked this before..
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...15#post9525315



Do you work for google? I did end up reprogramming my 5000x remotes but only for the ReplayTV (i.e., one device again). Now it's time to do 2 devices. Thanks, drlava!


----------



## jimmy74720

Hello all


I have a Replay TV 5320 and a 5040. I just purchased a conaxsat CNX Duo FTA Receiver. JP1 site has the remote coeds for the CNX duo/Tro and they are reported to with a JP1 remote. I, and others, have converted the file to a Replay Tv RID file but we are unable to make it work. I can Use the RM program with ridgen and makehex to convert the files, and I have no problem uploading them to the replay. My problem is, I don't have a clue what to try next. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## grimholtz

Buy a Harmony 890 and say goodbye to JP1.


----------



## grimholtz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmy74720* /forum/post/11574796
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> I have a Replay TV 5320 and a 5040. I just purchased a conaxsat CNX Duo FTA Receiver. JP1 site has the remote coeds for the CNX duo/Tro and they are reported to with a JP1 remote. I, and others, have converted the file to a Replay Tv RID file but we are unable to make it work. I can Use the RM program with ridgen and makehex to convert the files, and I have no problem uploading them to the replay. My problem is, I don't have a clue what to try next. Does anyone have any suggestions?



Buy a Harmony 890 and say goodbye to JP1.


----------



## jimmy74720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grimholtz* /forum/post/11575584
> 
> 
> Buy a Harmony 890 and say goodbye to JP1.



I hope you write better than you read. I don't own a JP1 remote and my harmony is an 880.


----------



## majik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drlava* /forum/post/11497018
> 
> 
> majik, If I were you, I'd get a JP1 remote and verify that the code file you have works, before trying to debug the replaytv translator.



The "code file" would be the " device file ", correct? So I just use the JP1 app and a cable to load the data to a JP1 remote?


----------



## majik

Well I imported the protocol to a JP1 remote and confirmed that the device file works (Robman, you can remove the "untested" notice...I tested it with the VIP1200 and VIP1216). I now suspect that it may be the IR blaster/cable. I'll need to dig out my 2nd one.


----------



## majik

OK so...
The "device file" definitely works. I tested it by loading the protocol to a JP1 remote.
The shellcmds script works (the clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen).
I tried two different sets of IR blasters and tried both ends of each set.
Since the "device file" works I should not have had any issues creating the RID file that I uploaded to the RTV.
I did use the IR Blaster method about 3 or 4 years ago so things were working back then.



What else can it be? I am getting a bit frustrated with this. I wish I could go back to TW.


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majik* /forum/post/11634668
> 
> 
> ...What else can it be? I am getting a bit frustrated with this. I wish I could go back to TW.



I'd guess the odds are pretty good ridgen doesn't properly support that protocol.


I'm kind of surprised none of the Moto blaster codes work at all.


Perhaps the only way around that is to import pronto strings for each digit using the original "copy and paste to clipboard" function in ridgen. You can read about it earlier in this thread. Just need to convert or find a working pronto file for your remote.


----------



## majik

Thanks for the suggestion *KenL*. I'll look into that.


In the meantime, does anybody know of a solution similar to this one where somebody was able to make a usb/serial cable to control DirecTV's? Something like that would be good if it could control the Motorola box for AT&T's U-verse.


----------



## MaddGamer

majik:

Do you have a remote that will let you see the code that the IRBlaster is sending out? Like using a Harmony in RAW mode.


If you do, have the Harmony record the original remote code, then have the IRBlaster try the same code and note any differences.


Back when I made my original RID file I was using a palm pilot's IR port to verify that the code was coming out of the IRBlaster with the correct codes to match what the original remote was doing, and had to tweak slightly from calculated values to make it work 100%.


Unless the device is using some frequency that the IRBlaster can't replicate you should be able to generate a proper RID file.


----------



## majik

no my remote doesn't have that


----------



## prsa01

I have what I hope is a simple question related to this thread. I have read and searched through this thread and did not see an answer so if I missed it I apologize in advance.


I have an accurian OTA HD tuner and have gone through the process of adding the IR codes using the CD process (thanks MUCH for setting this up, very easy). When I try to select the device in order to get the 2005 device code I tried selecting "other" and am not given an opportunity to then select a device code. Under the cable options (analog and digital) I only saw specific manufacturers and didn't notice the new options. I ended up selecting "dish local" and that gives me the primary local channels (along with a bazillion extra satellite channels that I then have to delete) but not the sub-channels. This does work for controlling the device (again for the main local channels).


So my questions are:


Did I select the best device to get the best available quide representation for the device or is there a way to get the sub-channels in the guide and not all the extra satellite channels (without WIRNS)?


If I setup WIRNS to create a custom guide that includes sub-channels would the replay be able to tune to the sub-channels? I have not seen any indication that the device (accurian) even has a mechanism for tuning directly to the subs.


For the WIRNS users is it worth the effort to setup a custom guide just to get the subs? Could you quantify the amount of effort required for initial setup and testing? I have just begun reading about WIRNS but have seen some references to the sources available for guides are not as good as they once were.


Is there a way to control which duplicate channels have the 1000 added to them? Currently replay has my OTA HD channels set to "2,4, etc" and the internal replay tuner to "1002, 1004, etc". My preference would be to reverse these.


Thanks much in advance for any help, guidance, personla experiences!!


----------



## beachcomp

Im @ a loss here.

I reset my replay 5040 to factory, ran the update and now get the codes.

I have removed the face plate and put the IR directly in front of my Viewsat Ultra.. nothing using any of the codes including 2002.


I put the IR in front of a camcorder (shows the invisible light), tested, all codes transmit except 2002 & 2003.


Any ideas?!


I miss my TV!


----------



## mystss

anyone know if the directv d12-300 can work with the ir blaster or do i need to buy the patterson serial device? ive been using replay for about 5 years but have always had cable...this is my first venture into satellite.


i tried following the procedure here: http://www.replaytvupgrade.com/add_ir_codes.html 

but no luck.


any other tips before i get the adapter?


----------



## Blade0

Has anyone been sucessful getting one of flipflops codes to work with the viewsat 9000? I have tried 2001-2012 and no success yet. Ive moved the sensor all over as im not even sure where it goes....



any help would be aprecieated.


Blade


----------



## cweb

I have two questions that I know have been asked earlier in this thread in on shape or another. Unfortunately I am unclear of the answers, so I apologize in advance for the retread of these questions.


1. Will the d10 code work with the D*tv H20s and HR20s?


2. After the codes are installed (I understand that part), under the IR Blaster section which vendor and code number does one select?


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Steelersfan8

Trying to download the D10.zip file, but can't what do I need to do?


----------



## jeffG70

How do I set it to RAW mode? I have the 890.


----------



## tods27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystss* /forum/post/11826663
> 
> 
> anyone know if the directv d12-300 can work with the ir blaster or do i need to buy the patterson serial device? ive been using replay for about 5 years but have always had cable...this is my first venture into satellite.
> 
> 
> any other tips before i get the adapter?



My D12-300 works with IR blaster after using the directions in this thread to load the IR file for the D10 from JP1 (see first post in this thread). The wirns program didn't seem to want to work with my Vista based PC, but I got it working on my laptop running XP.


----------



## lwizardl

I have used the flipflop boot cdrom to add the new codes into my replaytv and it still doesn't respond from my viewsat vs2000 extreme box. I have tried every code from 2000-2012 none will power on the box. any other ideas? I'm about to do a factory reset on my replaytv after i grab all my recordings tonight


----------



## alman999

Not sure about FlipFlops' boot CD method, as I used the whole Wirns/Darchive method for getting the codes in my 5080, but the code for the VS Extreme should be 2001 as it is what I have my Ultra set for and was running my VS Platinum prior to that.


It will not power on the receiver, but will change the channel correctly. Just means you have to leave the FTA powered up


Also if memory serves me, you may have to tweak the replay if it sends the enter "pulse" after the channel number. Can't remember if it was for the Viewsat or Coolsat that I had to finetune the replay settings, but one of my receivers didn't like the enter key, as it bought up the channel list on screen.


----------



## George Be

I just moved, and am now using a pair of SkyView RX-600's (an FTA satellite box). I haven't gone through EVERY code presented in the Replay's selection, but from what I'm reading here, it probably is NOT covered by any of the stock Replay IR codes. Does anyone have a code set or .rid files for this receiver?


Thanks,

G


----------



## burpinjello

Has anyone made a successfull RID for the Uverse VIP1200? These punks wont let you have more than one of their DVR units and my 45XX wont work with their box.


thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny boy

Here's a question: I've updated my IR codes so that I can now use my blaster on my FTA box. Yippee!!










However, now I find that I can no longer connect to the replay server to get updates. In fact, my channel guide has been blank for more than a week.


Does updating the IR codes imply that I can no longer connect to the replay guide server, and thus am forced to use WIRNS ???










help!!!


----------



## scoot13

That doesn't seem right... Are you sure you switched the network settings back away from the WiRNS IP & Gateway & picked a non-WiRNS guide in the input menu?


Realize that when you switch off of WiRNS and pick the non-WiRNS lineup, you will have to go through and reselect the new IR code you loaded and re-tweak it if you had to do that.


----------



## Guiria

I've read and re-read, and re-read this thread trying to figure out what exactly I need to do to get my replay 5060 to work with my new box. The manual of the DTX9900 lists the IR codes and I'm stuck on how to get those codes put into the RID file editor correctly (If that's even the first step I should take?).


Any help?


Thanks


----------



## ccrider2

I have one of those new OTA STB's and trying to load codes into the Replay.

I am using WIRNS just to do this, but it's really over my head....too many options, and the install didn't follow the README file. Never got the opportunity to enter my SD Login and Pasword. So, I guess I'm not even sure if WIRNS is setup correct or not.


Steps I followed:


-I used DVArchive to make an install folder in the Replay's Photo folder.

-Copied the 4 files from the Modified zenith RID from KenL. (avs forums)

(ircodes, ircodesRaw, S2900fi.rid, shellcmds)

-Installed WIRNS (not sure if done correctly)

-Changed the Replay's DNS setting to point to the PC's IP address.

-Told the Replay to do a service connection....seemed to work although no

new code was added to the Replay's "other" choices.

-Switched the Replay's DNS back to the original settings.


Did notice that there was a new "WiRNS:Antenna (over The Air)" provider.

Am I correct to assume I only choose that if I want to use WIRNS for data?


Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?


HUNCH

A section from the WIRNS log reads:


[3/20/2008 16:00:53] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from: C:\\WiRNS\\shellcmds


Do I need to edit (copy/paste) WIRNS's shellcmds with the data from the ReplayTV\\Photo\\install\\shellcmds file, that I placed there using DVArchive?



WIRNS Log: See attachment


Thanks For Any help,

 

wirns log.txt 30.412109375k . file


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccrider2* /forum/post/13430909
> 
> 
> I have one of those new OTA STB's and trying to load codes into the Replay.
> 
> I am using WIRNS just to do this, but it's really over my head....too many options, and the install didn't follow the README file. Never got the opportunity to enter my SD Login and Pasword. So, I guess I'm not even sure if WIRNS is setup correct or not...



Don't feel too bad I never got that part to work either.










Fortunately you shouldn't have to *mess* with WiRNS as long as your network card/chipset is supported by FlipFlop's boot CD. I do run WiRNS for other features but I don't want to mess it up, so I load my custom rids using the boot CD.


You'll still need DVArchive if you want to load rids that aren't already on the CD. Just burn FlipFlops ISO as a bootable CD and boot up from a box on the network. It should find all networked replays, create the install photo folder, and place FlipFlop's package of rids.


But since you want different rid(s) in this case, as soon as the CD is done booting/reports the onscreen IP address, then browse to the target Replay using DVA. Delete everything you find in the photo partition "install" folder and replace with the 4 Zenith files instead. Then (from the replay; using network and input settings) change both manual DNS to the IP reported by the boot CD. Save settings, do a manual net connect. When done the clock and cpu meter should pop up and (with any luck) the new code(s) should be loaded/ready for setup. After you confirm it blasts properly then put the Replay network settings back how they were. Should be good to go.


BTW if you need to DVA from the same server you boot the CD, you can always shut down the CD after it creates the photo install folder. Then use DVA to swap out files. And (temporarily) pull the network cable on the particular replay while (re)booting the CD. Once it is finished booting/loading files/reporting the IP, then you can put the target Replay back on the network, point it at the CD IP, and do the manual netconnect. You just need the CD (re)booted and waiting when you are ready for the netconnect, which calls the current shellcmds in the photo install folder.


I have an earlier revision of the the boot CD that doesn't (auto) load rids, so I don't have to worry about it replacing files when I boot. But if you manually place the rids (and supporting files) in the photo install folder then you can pull the Replay from the network during CD bootup so the CD doesn't overwrite your files. It only does that at the beginning so by avoiding that you can still use/load custom rids, with only the slight work around.


Of course you always need to use a complete set of corresponding install files each time you load rids since shellcmds and the other files reference the rid(s) you are currently loading.


----------



## ccrider2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13432134
> 
> 
> Don't feel too bad I never got that part to work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately you shouldn't have to *mess* with WiRNS as long as your network card/chipset is supported by FlipFlop's boot CD. .....



Is there a list of supported network cards and chipsets?


I tried the boot CD before WIRNS, but it failed to find the Replay.


I got this error:


send() returned -1, errno=101 no replaytv devices found


Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## KenL

Don't know but it works with many desktops at least a few years old or more. Less so with some laptops. It's all about the Linux package he used at that time. Can you swap in some old network card? And I think it wants DHCP on as well. Did it ever report an IP address?


BTW I do think you are close using the manual WiRNS method and you would need to put the Zenith shellcmds where WiRNS expects it... but like I said (many moons ago different version of WiRNS) I never got that to work. Lots of *configuration* options for WiRNS.


That's why I like the boot CD since it's usually a fool proof time saver. Auto WiRNS ready to roll then gone in a single reset.


Of course when you get ready to tweak your OTA listings you'll probably want WiRNS for that but of course it's a whole nother adventure. If this if your first time with WiRNS you probably want to stop by PlanetReplay for that part of it should you still need help or if you can't get the boot CD to work.


----------



## ccrider2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13432522
> 
> 
> Don't know but it works with many desktops at least a few years old or more. Less so with some laptops. It's all about the Linux package he used at that time. Can you swap in some old network card? And I think it wants DHCP on as well. Did it ever report an IP address?



If it did, I didn't see it.....the screen moves by too fast to read everything.

The mother board is an ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe, P4 socket 487, Intel 865PE chipset with built-in Marvell Gigabit LAN. I'm running through a Gigabit switch hooked to a Linksys 100Mb router with DHCP on.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13432522
> 
> 
> BTW I do think you are close using the manual WiRNS method and you would need to put the Zenith shellcmds where WiRNS expects it... but like I said (many moons ago different version of WiRNS) I never got that to work. Lots of *configuration* options for WiRNS.



I might try that before I give up










Thanks For Responding,


----------



## KenL

Sounds like it's likely not finding the network especially if it says no replay found even with the Replay actually on the network. Could well be lack of a Marvell Gigabit driver. Bummer. When it works you get a big notice several minutes later with the IP address as well as some on screen instruction.


It finds the onboard Broadcom Gigabit on the one I boot just fine. Of course a driver could be added but that would be more work than just running WiRNS proper.


Hopefully someone with experience/success with the manual WiRNS method will chime in here. WiRNS will need to complete the normal transaction, run shellcmds, even successfully reach DNNA for the rid load to complete. And whatever guide update you attempt will need to complete successfully as well, so you are really running full blown WiRNS.


Which of course you'll want to do eventually anyway. So it's certainly worth pursuing.


----------



## ccrider2

Well...I got WIRNS to load the RID files, I added the RID's shellcmds data into the C:\\WIRNS\\shellcmds file. Did the thing with the Replay connect....bingo 2900 is now available to choose.

BUUUUUT....I had to pick a cable provider to get to the point where I could pick 2900. Trouble is, the channel guide for my local cable co doesn't map with most of the OTA channels that the Zenith box receives.... I can get channels 4, 6, 8, no subs, the rest are all different on the cable line-up.


Is there a way to re-map channels?


Thanks


----------



## KenL

Congrats home free now!










If you still have the energy to play WiRNS there are numerous options to configure the listings.


If your important channels are all from a single DMA the quickest fix is perhaps to put off the WiRNS tinkering for a new day?


Instead you could switch the Replay DNS back to DNNA and pick a "local" Sat. lineup. Either should work. Make sure to use a zipcode in that market. In such case all the analog OTA would end up below 100 on the anchor channels the Zenith needs to see and still correspond to the digital .1 HD programming in most every case.


Then just need to page through everything above your highest channel and add/remove 700 or more unused sat channels on the replay. They will all be in order over 100 -- should easy enough to get rid of by holding down the select button as it scrolls down add/remove.


In configuring the fake Sat. box (on the input of your choice) choose blaster code 2900. It's really that easy. Don't need to use cable listings. Should get you up and going fast.


You can use the same trick in WiRNS once you figure it all out, or you can shift the actual analog OTA to Sat (or cable if you really want) or numerous other combinations. Just depends on what the channels are you use and what listings you'd like for them. You can even configure an exact custom lineup consisting of any ATSC subchannels from any market and/or provider listed by tribune. Should include guide for most all digitals by now. In other words blend together channels from any combo of DMA/zipcode the Zenith can actually receive. Really sky is the limit once you master some of the advanced features of WiRNS.


----------



## ccrider2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13433746
> 
> 
> Congrats home free now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you still have the energy to play WiRNS there are numerous options to configure the listings.
> 
> 
> If your important channels are all from a single DMA the quickest fix is perhaps to put off the WiRNS tinkering for a new day?
> 
> 
> Instead you could switch the Replay DNS back to DNNA and pick a "local" Sat. lineup. Either should work. Make sure to use a zip code in that market. In such case all the analog OTA would end up below 100 on the anchor channels the Zenith needs to see and still correspond to the digital .1 HD programming in most every case.



I finally got the Replay to take a Sat line-up, had to change the zip code. Kept getting "unexpected error ......" until I did.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13433746
> 
> 
> Then just need to page through everything above your highest channel and add/remove 700 or more unused sat channels on the replay. They will all be in order over 100 -- should easy enough to get rid of by holding down the select button as it scrolls down add/remove.
> 
> 
> In configuring the fake Sat. box (on the input of your choice) choose blaster code 2900. It's really that easy. Don't need to use cable listings. Should get you up and going fast.



Using Sat instead of Cable, all my locals but one are in the low range, as they need to be. I have 8 zip codes in my area. As I recall, the line-up varies slightly by zip code....might try some others to see if that will give me the one I'm missing.......without loosing any of the others.

Either way, I feel I'm getting closer.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13433746
> 
> 
> You can use the same trick in WiRNS once you figure it all out, or you can shift the actual analog OTA to Sat (or cable if you really want) or numerous other combinations. Just depends on what the channels are you use and what listings you'd like for them. You can even configure an exact custom lineup consisting of any ATSC subchannels from any market and/or provider listed by tribune. Should include guide for most all digitals by now. In other words blend together channels from any combo of DMA/zip code the Zenith can actually receive. Really sky is the limit once you master some of the advanced features of WiRNS.



Sounds like subchannels are what I need to work on next.


Can you point me to any Documentation, "Program Help Files" on WiRNS?


If I do use WiRNS, do I need to keep the Replay's DNS pointed to the WiRNS PC?

Does the Replay need to phone home, or will WiRNS take care of that?


Thanks For All The Help,


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccrider2* /forum/post/13438889
> 
> 
> ...Can you point me to any Documentation, "Program Help Files" on WiRNS?



Nope, none that I'm aware of on such topics.


But looks like you are off to a good start on Planet Replay. That's the only way I know of to do it is to get your hands dirty. And consult with Henry when you get stumped and/or need to check some code.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13483407
> 
> 
> Nope, none that I'm aware of on such topics.
> 
> 
> But looks like you are off to a good start on Planet Replay. That's the only way I know of to do it is to get your hands dirty. And consult with Henry when you get stumped and/or need to check some code.



There's some documentation on http://www.wirns.com , but it's fairly out of date...


The good thing is it sounds like it's working pretty good, now...


Henry


----------



## ccrider2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenL* /forum/post/13483407
> 
> 
> Nope, none that I'm aware of on such topics.
> 
> 
> But looks like you are off to a good start on Planet Replay. That's the only way I know of to do it is to get your hands dirty. And consult with Henry when you get stumped and/or need to check some code.



Yea, Lot of smart people out there. Henry helped me out on channel mapping, although I'm still having an issue with my local ch. 6.1 & 6.2.


Well, that's another day.......


After using WiRNS channel mapping, I had to go back to the unmodified RID file.....getting too many "1" 's inserted.


Later, I'm sure,










Edit: FYI - With the help from KenL....Fixed!

Had to go to the IR Blaster page (where you choose the code) and push 243 Zones and change the "minimum digits to send" from "1" to "3". Then using WiRNS channel mapping, add 1's 2's 3's (SUBS) to the channel numbers.


----------



## avscrds

I've done the IR code updates on my ReplayTV before, but I'd like to save some time, trial-and-error... can anyone send me their VIP1200 ".rid" file so I can just push it up to my 4500 boxes? I'm really feeling lazy today










Thanks!


avscrds


----------



## Guiria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guiria* /forum/post/13391297
> 
> 
> I've read and re-read, and re-read this thread trying to figure out what exactly I need to do to get my replay 5060 to work with my new box. The manual of the DTX9900 lists the IR codes and I'm stuck on how to get those codes put into the RID file editor correctly (If that's even the first step I should take?).
> 
> 
> Any help?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I would pay someone to help me get this setup, if possible. If you are interested PM me.


----------



## avscrds

So I suspect nobody really knows how to do this... I've gotten no "good answer." Anyone?!?!?!


Thanks!


avscrds


----------



## bigbill

I tried the d10 using the iso boot (which worked perfectly!!), but I tried the 2007 (and all the others, but none of them turned on the box) and 2007 didn't change the channels. :-(


-Bill


----------



## hummer5

Hi all,


i have uploaded codes in replaytv to manage viewsat(FTA) i was able to control it initially but now it has stopped working. It doens't respond to any command. Can some one please help me.


thanks


----------



## forumguy23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummer5* /forum/post/13652951
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> i have uploaded codes in replaytv to manage viewsat(FTA) i was able to control it initially but now it has stopped working. It doens't respond to any command. Can some one please help me.
> 
> 
> thanks



Can I ask which viewsat you have and which codes you used?

I can try it on mine to see if it works and report back.

I have a Viewsat Pro, but the original codes on FlipFlop's CD don't appear to work for this. I did find a Viewsat 7000 PVR.rmdu file on the JP1 remote site(which I have heard uses the same remote.) hxxp:// www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=4083 

I was hoping to be able to figure out to convert that for use, but I can't seem to figure out if/how this can be converted from RemoteMaster to IR.exe to RidGen to create a code...

I have tried, but have been unable to get it to work. If anyone out there could help with this and point me in the right direction, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## R8ders2K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystss* /forum/post/11826663
> 
> 
> anyone know if the directv d12-300 can work with the ir blaster or do i need to buy the patterson serial device? ive been using replay for about 5 years but have always had cable...this is my first venture into satellite.
> 
> 
> i tried following the procedure here: http://www.replaytvupgrade.com/add_ir_codes.html
> 
> but no luck.
> 
> 
> any other tips before i get the adapter?



I used FlipFlop's Boot CD to update two 5040s and a 5080 without any problems. Did you get any error messages?


----------



## R8ders2K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cweb* /forum/post/11859774
> 
> 
> I have two questions that I know have been asked earlier in this thread in on shape or another. Unfortunately I am unclear of the answers, so I apologize in advance for the retread of these questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Will the d10 code work with the D*tv H20s and HR20s?
> 
> 
> 2. After the codes are installed (I understand that part), under the IR Blaster section which vendor and code number does one select?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.



Yes, the D10 code work with the HR20-700, H20-600, and H20-100. As I have all three working without any problems.


Simply select D* and then 2007.


Hope this helps.


----------



## bigbill

I am guessing they changed something on the H21-100 as the 2007 choice did nothing for me, I ordered a patersontech cable as they said it worked. I hope so as I am doing double duty till it arrives. -Bill


----------



## hummer5

I have viewsat ultra and was able to use ir code 2000 and it was working fine and now suddenly it has stopped responding. Don't know what to do...

please help.



it is not ultra 2 though.


thanks.


----------



## bigbill

I got my patersontech.com cable yesterday and its working flawlessly so far changing the channels from my 5000 to a H21-100.


-Bill


----------



## forumguy23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hummer5* /forum/post/13678688
> 
> 
> I have viewsat ultra and was able to use ir code 2000 and it was working fine and now suddenly it has stopped responding. Don't know what to do...
> 
> please help.
> 
> 
> 
> it is not ultra 2 though.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I tried the 2000 code, but it doesn't work on the VSPro. Good luck to you on getting this to work for you.


onto my troubles...

I'm going to continue to see if there is a way to use the Pvr 7000.rmdu file from the JP1 site to convert to .rid for use on my replay. If anyone has suggestions or the best way to accomplish this, I welcome the input.

TIA


----------



## forumguy23

As a follow up, I was able to create my own VSPro rid file from the Viewsat 7000 rmdu file using the instructions from post #98. Thanks FlipFlop. Here's the link to the Viewsat VSPro rid file on the JP1 site.
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...e&file_id=5536


----------



## chunnta

I just upgraded my Motorola set top box to a DCH3200 to get HDMI capability (Replay still hooked up via S Video....) but the ReplayTV IR blaster code (0476) that worked well for my old Motorola STB is very flaky with the new STB....Anyone found another code that works with this new STB? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cable0

I tried version "D" and it would not boot up on two PC's. It did boot up on a few older PC's I have on the network. The install went fine, however the script would only show the clock and not complete.


The RTV made a mother ship connection and now I have the latest version on a 5504.







Now I have to either hack it to the last version or pull it apart and reimage.










I burned version "C" and it performed as all others have stated with NO connection to the mothership. The script completed and I have the new codes!


Try version "C" before "D" ...


----------



## slprp1

I was curious as to whether there might be any potential risk factors during the process of downloading new IR codes to the 5000 series units?


I have a unit with many shows recorded on it. I was concerned as to whether or not I would be taking a risk by attempting to upgrade the IR codes. I would not be using WiRNS to do this.

I need to be able to control a Zenith DTT-900/901 converter box.


I don't want to take any chances by doing this (these shows are important).

The last thing I need is to crash the hard drive!


Any thoughts?










Thank you!!


----------



## Circus Monkey

I am very frustrated and seem to be the only one with this problem as I have searched till my fingers have cramped...


I used this to setup my replay to control an nfusion box:

==========================================================

Last time used bootable linux cd by flipflop at avsforums to patch my ReplayTV for coolsat. We will use the same method this time for nfusion.


1. Download the original ISO from sourceforge net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=17245&package_id=13712

2. Open this ISO using MagicISO.

3. Replace all files with files from nfusionforum com/forum/showthread.php?t=3425

4. Burn the ISO on a disk.


Follow the rest of the instructions at replaytvupgrade add_ir_codes using this new bookable CD.


I just patched my replaytv successfully. I hope it works for you.


new code for nFusion is 1013. Also replaytv doesn't turn on the set during the test but it will still change the channel.


Best of luck.

=========================================================


But when I use a digital camera to check this code 1013 I don't see anything. Other codes I can see...


I am completely helpless and frustrated any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beachcomp

Ok, so anyone have a working code for "Viewsat Ultra"?

I've been searching for 2 days, no dice.

I found for 2000 and PVR, none of which work on the Ultra.


any help is appreciated.


----------



## st5000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slprp1* /forum/post/14374777
> 
> 
> I was curious as to whether there might be any potential risk factors during the process of downloading new IR codes to the 5000 series units?
> 
> 
> I have a unit with many shows recorded on it. I was concerned as to whether or not I would be taking a risk by attempting to upgrade the IR codes. I would not be using WiRNS to do this.
> 
> I need to be able to control a Zenith DTT-900/901 converter box.
> 
> 
> I don't want to take any chances by doing this (these shows are important).
> 
> The last thing I need is to crash the hard drive!
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



And just about half a dozen months later....


Yes, get DVArchive and pull the shows to your PC for safer keeping. Later, run DVArchive on your PC and it will appear as another Replaytv box on your network. Your original (real) Replaytv will not know the difference and play the shows directly off your PC onto your TV.


---


OTOH, I don't believe upgrading the remote code will change the recorded programming. However, I have not been able to successfully upgrade the remote codes on my Replaytv.


----------



## st5000

Ok, was wondering how people arrived upon the remote code number used in the Replaytv setup screens?


I'm asking mainly because I can't get my Replay 5040 to work w/a LuckyGoldstar / Zenith DTT901.


I used the DTT901 codes at JP1 (aka hifi-remote.com). Someone was kind enough to already do the conversion and produced the necessary files to be copied to the ReplayTV unit. In the text of the download page there was a note that the remote code was 2900. However, in all the howto's I've read (most all of them were by flip-flop) the remote code of choice was 1000. So I was wondering where to look to verify which was correct.


Also, does the DTT901 change channels when watching live TV? That's what I was expecting. This is what I'm trying to do right now. Or does the ReplayTV only control the DTT901 when recording pre scheduled shows?


...thanks


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st5000* /forum/post/14995021
> 
> 
> Ok, was wondering how people arrived upon the remote code number used in the Replaytv setup screens?
> 
> 
> I'm asking mainly because I can't get my Replay 5040 to work w/a LuckyGoldstar / Zenith DTT901.
> 
> 
> I used the DTT901 codes at JP1 (aka hifi-remote.com). Someone was kind enough to already do the conversion and produced the necessary files to be copied to the ReplayTV unit. In the text of the download page there was a note that the remote code was 2900. However, in all the howto's I've read (most all of them were by flip-flop) the remote code of choice was 1000. So I was wondering where to look to verify which was correct...



I just used 2900 because it was an unused number -- with 900 for DTT900. If you aren't seeing 2900 on the Replay (under other codes) then the rid likely didn't load correctly.


You need to use the 4 files (in that zip) together or follow FlipFlops instructions to make it any unused code you like, but you need to edit/process all four files for that to work, as per FlipFlops instructions.


For those who simply can't load rid files the CM box is probably the best alternative, but if you can load the blaster code I still prefer the Zenith/Insignia boxes.


----------



## JohninLA

I'm hoping someone might be able to help me.


I have had my Replay for over 5 years, and I love it. Last week it started stuttering quite a bit and locked up on me. I have been wanting to upgrade the hard drive, and thought it would be worth a shot doing it now.


The upgrade went perfectly, and I have 160 hours recording time compared to my old 60 hours. It works perfectly, except for one thing.


I have ALWAYS had a problem with my IR Blaster, it just won't change channels. I've tried the default for my cable box, fine tuned the settings based on suggestions here, and nothing. Every so often I try it again, and _sometimes_ it will send a signal, sending the number three times, so I try fine tuning it, but then nothing.


Eventually it will "snap back" and then will work perfectly, until something I do stops it from responding. What, I'm not sure, but it doesn't work. I've gotten it to work again in the past by unplugging the IR Blaster in the back, then plugging it in again, then rebooting. _Usually_ that works, but not this time. I can't get it to budge. The channel numbers will show on my tv, and it will go through the motions of changing channels, but it will not send a signal to my cable box.


I have two other IR Blasters from old vcr's. I tried them, and still nothing. I opened the box again, just to see if I loosened anything while replacing the hard drive, and there's really nothing that I could see. I've pulled the IR Blaster out, and ran my fingers over it to see if perhaps the wires were kinked, but again, nothing. It appears the signal _is_ getting TO the Replay, but nothing FROM the Replay to the cable box.


Anyone else run into this type of situation? Is there anything further I can do? Here I have 160 hours available and nothing I can do with it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## nded

The blaster is pretty much tied to the Motherboard, which you could replace ( www.replaytvparts.com ). A little bit out of pocket, but worth it if you think it's hardware, and not your cable box.


----------



## st5000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohninLA* /forum/post/15083806
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone might be able to help me.
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> I have ALWAYS had a problem with my IR Blaster, it just won't change channels. I've tried the default for my cable box, fine tuned the settings based on suggestions here, and nothing. Every so often I try it again, and _sometimes_ it will send a signal, sending the number three times, so I try fine tuning it, but then nothing.
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Thanks!



John...


Just to see if the blaster works. These devices send out inferred radiation. This can easily be seen using a digital camera w/a CCD image sensor. AFAIK, this is still the most common (if not only) type of sensor used. You don't need (or want) to actually take a picture. All that is needed is to view the IR blaster in action using the electronic camera display.


To verify you are actually doing this, try an ordinary remote control first to see if you can see it transmitting when you press a button.


I've been using this technique to debug my ReplayTV unit and can say "it isn't sending out a thing!!". So, for me at least, back to the drawing board. (i.e. Upgrade of remote control codes failed? Wrong IR blaster?)


BTW, replacing the mother board on a ReplayTV5000 box will probably change (I'm almost certain of this) the ReplayTV's identification. If you bought the life time subscription for the machine you now have, you may need to subscribe again ($$$) after replacing the mother board. To avoid this I would assume you would have to either physically move or copy the chip which contains the ReplayTV's identification to the new board.

_Added later...

Oh, the ( www.replaytvparts.com ) web site is Mike's. I've never bought anything from him, but he more or less told me most of what I know w.r.t. ReplayTVs. He should know all about the identification issue (i.e. so you don't have to).
_


----------



## KenL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st5000* /forum/post/15084309
> 
> 
> ...I've been using this technique to debug my ReplayTV unit and can say "it isn't sending out a thing!!". So, for me at least, back to the drawing board. (i.e. Upgrade of remote control codes failed? Wrong IR blaster?)



Did you check to see if it is still dead if you select some other original blaster code?


Or are you able to choose 2900 and only that one is dead?


BTW I believe Mikeyboy can usually move the ID to the new MOBO as long as the rom isn't fried.


----------



## JohninLA

Thank you for the replies to my cry for help!


st5000, the use of my digital camera was a great idea. I can see the IR Blaster actually working through the lcd screen. At least now I know the signal is actually going through the Replay and it's the cable box that's not responding. That's encouraging.


IR Code 4476 has always worked for this cable box. I have a Motorola 6200 HD box. I enter the IR code set, and 4476 will _occasionally_ turn the box on and off. I enter 243 Zones to fine tune the setting, turning off "Send Enter" and minimum digits to "1", select DONE, Save all Settings. I'm back to my picture, and nothing, the box isn't responding at all.


KenL, I don't have a 2900 code to use.


This has been the most frustrating part of owning my Replay TV. I can't imagine "less technically" inclined users trying to figure all this out.


----------



## cracky99

I used FlipFlop boot cd years ago and it worked just fine. I had to reinstall the os for the replaytv and went to use flipflop cd and got. #define ENETUNREACH 101 /* Network is unreachable */


My pc and network card are all the same from years a go. The only thing that has changed is my router. I went from a *zyxel x550* router to a *d-link dir-655* I looked at the router and it shows its dhcp server is on. Does anyone know if there is any settings in the *dir-655* that i need to change to get the boot cd to detect the network????????????


----------



## sixt7gt350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cracky99* /forum/post/15458475
> 
> 
> I used FlipFlop boot cd years ago and it worked just fine. I had to reinstall the os for the replaytv and went to use flipflop cd and got. #define ENETUNREACH 101 /* Network is unreachable */
> 
> 
> My pc and network card are all the same from years a go. The only thing that has changed is my router. I went from a *zyxel x550* router to a *d-link dir-655* I looked at the router and it shows its dhcp server is on. Does anyone know if there is any settings in the *dir-655* that i need to change to get the boot cd to detect the network????????????



A number of onboard LAN chips don't play nice with the boot CD.

Mine was one of them. I could never get Linux to find my network.

I had to relearn WiRNS and do it "the old fashioned way," since I'll need to use WiRNS to remap guide data anyway.


----------



## justlooking

So I spent a day working on upgrading my ReplayTV for use with my DTT-901. I modified Flip Flops CD for the new IRD files. I finally got everything working and now I hear that the transition has been postponed. I would be happy to share my ISO image if someone has a place that I can put it.


----------



## jimrin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlooking* /forum/post/15528982
> 
> 
> So I spent a day working on upgrading my ReplayTV for use with my DTT-901. I modified Flip Flops CD for the new IRD files. I finally got everything working and now I hear that the transition has been postponed. I would be happy to share my ISO image if someone has a place that I can put it.



Thanks for sharing... By the way, I am assuming it would be the same procedure documented here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...29#post6677629 


But based on the above, what is the procedure to use your CD? Removal of steps 1 and 2?


----------



## blockwall

I have read what seems like hundreds of posts about getting ReplayTV to control non-standard satellite boxes. and i thought i understood what to do.

But, of course, it doesn't work for me.


I dug out a DirectTV D-11 that i would like to hook up and control with my RTV 50xx remote.

i currently use an IR blaster on an older sat box.


I have recently learned how to network (ethernet plug in) my DTV to my computer and use DVArchive. it's neat.


So, i read what i could find about controlling the D-11, and it looks like Flip Flop solved the problem. everybody says so.


So i followed the directions as best i could, but no go.


I am running XP. I got the linux 2.5.5c.iso file and burned a start up CD.

then i shut my computer off and made it boot from the CD. it did.

But it says it doesn't see a ReplayTV unit, and to set my DNS to force a connection. now i hadn't turned my DSL off, or disconnected my Ethernet cable from the ReplayTV, or turned the ReplayTV off, but it didn't see it.


This puts me in the position of having to face the dreaded "what the heck is all this DNS, IP Address stuff" question.


As i understand it, an IP address is a path or guide to a given network capable device. My westell 327w router is using one (i know it's current IP address) which i guess is how people get in touch with me. Also my ReplayTV has one, which i typed in to make DVArchive work.


But trying to follow the instructions in this forum has stumped me.

why can't the CD see my ReplayTV ? what do i change on my ReplayTV to "force" the connection ?


I went into Network & Inputs - Change Network - and set it at Manual.

then i got a page of addresses i could change (none of which was anything like what i read in the forum), so i put in my computers (i mean my routers) IP address in the top boxes, said continue, and after 2 minutes it said it didn't see anything at this address, and went back to it's original number.


Would someone tell me what i am doing wrong ?


pat


----------



## blockwall

in re-reading some other posts, it may be that i am making an erroneous assumption. when i booted from the CD i got DOS text and assummed that that was what i was supposed to get.


but in reading post #365 from KenL, i get the impression that i should be seeing a graphic display, like windows.


When Flip Flop's "c" .iso CD boots, is it in text or graphical display ?


pat


----------



## blockwall

cripe, it finally worked.

i tried using the "d".iso version and it saw the replay TV.

it gave me the IP to use for the DNS's, and they took.


what i wish is that someone would have mentioned (and maybe someone did) to then save the changes, and then have ReplayTV connect to the internet.


I know it said to set the DNS's to this IP address and "force" a "net" connection, but i thought the net connection it was talking about was between the ReplayTV and the Computer (and as near as i could tell that was already connected).

anyway, when it finally dawned on me that net connection meant using the network connection option in the menu, i got the pop up clock and cpu meter.


i stared at that cpu meter for 15 minutes thinking it was a download completion bar (it wouldn't go past 12%), re-read the FlipFlop post#164, pressed exit, the 243 zones and toggled them off.


then went into input, ir blaster, other, and sure enough, there was 1000 (and it hadn't been there before). now i can have directTV turn that sat box on and see if it all works.


i hope my blundering around the last few days, and my posts, will help someone in the future.


----------



## blockwall

once i selected "other" and "2007", things worked nicely.


----------



## WA8YXM

So,,, Reading this thread I'm completly confused


Code please (Just did the "D" cd, and am having fun trying to get it to work)


----------



## milky way

I just checked "Replay Drive Images" at ftp. The image is from 2004. We have so many new codes now, why not make a new image including new codes? Am I the only lazy one?


----------



## antnjen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blockwall* /forum/post/15661358
> 
> 
> I have recently learned how to network (ethernet plug in) my DTV to my computer and use DVArchive. it's neat.



Are you saying that you are accessing your DirecTV receiver via DVArchive? How so?


Thanks,


A


----------



## douglips

JohnInLA:

I know this is late, but your "sending the number 3 times" thing happened to me a few years ago, and this info from replaytv.com fixed it for me:
http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sup....asp?docID=228


----------



## R8ders2K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlooking* /forum/post/15528982
> 
> 
> So I spent a day working on upgrading my ReplayTV for use with my DTT-901. I modified Flip Flops CD for the new IRD files. I finally got everything working and now I hear that the transition has been postponed. I would be happy to share my ISO image if someone has a place that I can put it.



If you're interested, I've got unused space on my MobileMe account that can be made accessable.


----------



## SSFan

Thanks a lot Flip Flop!! I used your bootable CD method and was able to add the IR code 2007 to control the DirecTV receiver box model D12-700.


----------



## mst

Hi

Has anyone created a new IR blaster code for the Pace DC50X DTA?

I thought I could "reverse engineer" one from a thread on JP1 (sorry, no URL until I post more messages), but my lack of understanding of how all this works left me unsuccessful.

mike


----------



## phenomenalj77

Hey guys, I have had my replay 5080 for over 4 years now, and have moved back to Florida where I got Att Uverse service. I cannot for the life of me get the Replay to change the channels on the IP330HD box. I really loved using my replay and do not want to part ways with it. The customer service rep at replay told me that they don't have those codes nor will they be updating the current codes. I'm stuck, I have Googled several solutions on trying to input codes into my system but thus far nothing has worked. Does anyone have any suggestions or feedback?


----------



## Whitebar

You will need to add a RID file to control your Cisco/Scientific Atlanta IPN330HD


The RID files are here 


Install instructions here


----------



## jamesd1

"RID and associated files to update ReplayTV so it can control the AT&T Uverse set top boxes:

Cisco/Scientific Atlanta IPN330HD

Cisco/Scientific Atlanta IPN430MC

Motorola VIP1200 (untested)

Motorola VIP1216 (untested)"


Anyone know which U-verse boxes can /can not yet be made to work with ReplayTV 5000 series?


----------



## pluto30306




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckshot* /forum/post/10122060
> 
> 
> Does anybody have the IR Blaster code for the Sonicview receiver? The wife is bugging me ever since I switched from a Viewsat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> John




John,


I know this is an old post, but did you ever find a RID file for your sonicview?


Regards,


----------



## DellHills

I have been trying to find the Iso disk by flipflop to enable me to upload D10 IR codes to my replaytv. I have not been able to download as the link is dead. If someone could post that would be appreciated.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DellHills* /forum/post/17376681
> 
> 
> I have been trying to find the Iso disk by flipflop to enable me to upload D10 IR codes to my replaytv. I have not been able to download as the link is dead. If someone could post that would be appreciated.


 *[How-Do-I] Control My NEW OTA / CABLE Digital STB With My OLD ReplayTV?* - *FAQ #42*


The LINK from 12/07/05 is still valid. (Where is the 'broken' LINK?)


----------



## g501

People looking for RidGen which is used to create RID files might want to note that it has moved to a slightly different location here: http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...ory&cat_id=106 (as of early 2010).


Details for using it are provided earlier on this thread.


----------



## Revwillie

I'm having trouble adding a code to my 4k for the Comcast RNG200 or is that RNG-200? more details in this other post 


I have a working JP1 upgrade for my remotes, but the protocol and device upgrade uses different subdevice codes for each digit. (obc efc stays the same). Bizarre.


----------



## lclarkrtv

I just went through the process of adding the IR Blaster codes for the new Comcast Thomson DCI1011 DTA boxes. Here is an updated readme.txt file that is in the root directory of the Linux CD image. Hopefully, it will help others avoid some problems I encountered.


* * * * *


============================================================ ====================

Original readme.txt. See update below

============================================================ ====================

This bootable CD image is from



To install a RID file on the ReplayTV, use the following procedure.


1) Boot your computer using this CD image

- after booting it should automatically detect your ReplayTV(s)

and automatically copy the necessary files to the Photo partition

2) On your ReplayTV, switch the network configuration to manual, and set both

DNS server settings on your ReplayTV to match the IP address reported on

your computer after booting it with this CD

(be sure to note what your previous settings were, so you can restore them)

4) On your ReplayTV, select Menu..Setup..Connect to ReplayTV Service Now to

force it to connect through your PC.


If all goes well, you should get a clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen

during the net connect. These are done at the beginning and end of the script

just so you can see that the script began and completed. If you get ONLY the

clock, then the script did not complete, and the codes were not properly

installed!


Press Exit-Exit then 2-4-3-Zones to access the debug menus and toggle the

clock and CPU meter back off.


Now you should be able to set your device up with one of the following codes


2000 all pansats

2001 all viewsats V1

2002 all viewsats V2

2003 all dreambox

2004 all coolsats

2005 Accurian

2006 3500S

2007 DirecTV D10

2008 LG LST-3xxx

2009 PanSat2500

2010 Sylvania SRZ3000

2011 USDTV Receiver

2012 Viewsat


Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your

previous settings. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory

from your ReplayTV(s). This folder was automatically created during the

install process.


============================================================ ====================

Update 03/04/2010 -- Lynn Clark

============================================================ ====================


You can create your own custom boot image. First, mount the FlipFlop iso image

and then copy it's entire contents to a directory on your local hard drive.

Then add/update/modify ircodes, ircodesRaw, *.rid files and the shellcmds

script that you will find in the RID-Install directory.


Modify the shellcmds script as appropriate to handle backing-up and copying the

files you need to update on the target ReplayTV device.


Important points:


- Paths in the shellcmds script are very important!


- The source path of the new ircodes, ircodesRaw and *.rid files must be

/name/storage/Photo/install. This is because the CD that they will

end up on will copy them to that directory on the ReplayTV(s) it finds

when you boot the PC with the CD.


- The destination path of the new ircodes, ircodesRaw and *.rid files

must be:


- ircodes* files:


/name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata


- *.rid files:


/name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset


Here are some example shellcmds files:


This one backs up all three files. If you end up running this again, you

should change "Backup01" to "Backup02" (and to "Backup03" if you run it

again, ...).


AppShell ToggleClock

mkdir -p /name/storage/Photo/Backup01

AppShell ToggleMemMeter

cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes /name/storage/Photo/Backup01/ircodes

cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw /name/storage/Photo/Backup01/ircodesRaw

cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid /name/storage/Photo/Backup01/C0237fi.rid

AppShell ToggleNetworkMeter

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


This one backs up just the ircode* files.


AppShell ToggleClock

mkdir -p /name/storage/Photo/Backup01

AppShell ToggleMemMeter

cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes /name/storage/Photo/Backup01/ircodes

cp -f /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw /name/storage/Photo/Backup01/ircodesRaw

AppShell ToggleNetworkMeter

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter


This one copies just the .rid file without making a backup first. This

works if the 0237 RID codes are already in the ircodes* files on your

ReplayTV.


AppShell ToggleClock

cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C0237fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C0237fi.rid

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter



- It seems that you must update the ircodes and ircodesRaw files at least once.

It seems like the ReplayTV software does some kind of sanity check to make

sure that any new *.rid file you copy to the ReplayTV is listed in the

ircodes* file(s).


- If you use the first several lines in the included shellcmds.* files to make

backup copies of the current files on your ReplayTV(s), make sure the files

already exist on the ReplayTV. If you try to copy a file that doesn't exist,

the shellcmds script will error out and you will have to modify the shellcmds

script, burn a new CD and repeat the process.


- You can use any of five "AppShell Toggle*" commands in the shellcmds script to

act as "debug print" statements to give you an idea of how far the shellcmds

script gets to when it runs on the target ReplayTV when it does a network

connection. Those five commands are:


AppShell ToggleClock

AppShell ToggleCpuMeter

AppShell ToggleMemMeter

AppShell ToggleNetworkMeter

AppShell TogglePositionMeter


When those commands run, they turn on the specified meter display on the

ReplayTV screen. If the shellcmds script aborts before it gets to one of

those commands, it won't display. Once you have determined which of those

commands executed, and which ones didn't, you need to go to live TV on the

ReplayTV and press "2-4-3-zones" on the ReplayTV remote. That will display a

debug screen where you can turn the displayed meters off. On my 5000-series

ReplayTV (software version 530511440), I have to press "Select/OK" on the

remote three times to get it to toggle the display.


- All of the files and directories in this directory (where this readme.txt file

is) need to be at the root-directory of the boot CD. So, for example, if you

use xcdroast on Linux to burn the CD, you need to make sure that you select

the "Master Tracks" option to remove the full path to this directory when you

select files and directoryes to put on the disk image (the actual path will

depend on where you've put this directory on your machine).


- To make the CD bootable in xcdroast, you must specify the following on the

"Master Tracks->Boot options" tab:


- Make CD bootable? Select "El Torito (Standard PC)"

- Boot image: /boot/isolinux/isolinux.bin

- Select "No disk emulation boot"

- Check "No emul load size" and set it to 4

- Check "Modify boot info-table"


If you use other CD-burning software, you should be able to set similar

options.


- When you boot the PC with the CD you burn based on these instructions, it will

do several things, more or less in this order:


- Search for any ReplayTV devices on your network.


- Copy the entire contents of the RID-Install directory to the

/name/storage/Photo/Install directory on the ReplayTV devices that it

finds.


At the PC command prompt you can find those files in the

/mnt/cdrom/RID-Install directory. Also in the PC directory structure

you will find the /var/www/rns/scripts/shellcmds file. That file has

a single line that points to the /mnt/cdrom/RID-Install/shellcmds

script.


If at any point you reset a ReplayTV to the factory defaults

("3-8-2-zones" on the ReplayTV remote while it's on live TV), you need

to reboot the PC so that it can re-copy the files. When you reset to

factory defaults, the /name/storage/Photo directory on the ReplayTV is

wiped clean.


- Instruct you to change the network settings on your ReplayTV(s) to

point the DNS1 and DNS2 settings at the IP address of the PC. The

easiest way to do that (assuming your ReplayTV(s) are using DHCP to

get their network settings) is to change the settings from "automatic"

to "manual", then just modify the two DNS* settings.


You can write down the original values for reference later when you

restore the settings after you've successfully installed/upgraded the

ircodes* and *.rid files on the target ReplayTV(s), but I found that

simply switching the ReplayTV network settings back to "automatic"

does the trick (this assumes you're using DHCP to let the ReplayTV(s)

get their network settings automatically).


- Instruct you to force a network connection on the ReplayTV(s).

Because you pointed the DNS* settings on your ReplayTV(s) at the PC,

the ReplayTV(s) will connect to the PC instead of to the remote

ReplayTV server. The last step of the network connection process runs

the /var/www/rns/scripts/shellcmds script, which copies the files

from the /name/Storage/Photo/install directory to the

/name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/* directories on the

ReplayTV box.


- You can use httpfs (part of the replaypc package) to check the /name/storage

directoy contents from any Mac or PC that you can run httpfs on. Binaries are

available for Linux, Windows and Mac (PPC only). Source code is available for

the replaypc package if you're so inclined to build it from scratch. Run

httpfs without any command-line arguments for a brief usage screen. httpfs

is already on the CD image. A Google search will help you find the replaypc

package if you don't have it on the PC or Mac that you're working on.


- Note that the httpfs cp, create, fstat, ls, mv, mkdir, rm and volinfo

commands only work on files on the target ReplayTV machine. IOW, you

can't use the httpfs cp command to copy a file to or from a ReplayTV

and your local PC or Mac. For that you need to use the httpfs

readfile and writefile commands, paying close attention to the

command-line arguments.


- Handy httpfs commands are:


- Display the /name/storage directory:


httpfs -a ls -l


- Display the /name/storage/Photo directory:


httpfs -a ls -l Photo


- Display the /name/storage/Photo/install directory:


httpfs -a ls -l Photo/install


- Copy a file from a ReplayTV to your local hard drive:


httpfs -a readfile -f


where is the path and file name on your

local drive and is the full path to the

file on the ReplayTV.


- Copy a file from your local hard drive to a ReplayTV:


httpfs -a writefile -f


where is the path and file name on your

local drive and is the full path to the

file on the ReplayTV.


If you get an error when you run any of the above commands, it is

probably an indication that something went wrong when the shellcmds

script ran when the ReplayTV did a network connection.


If the RTV4K_ADDRESS environment variable points to the ReplayTV IP

address, you don't need the "-a " option on the

httpfs command lines.


============================================================ ====================

End of update 03/04/2010 -- Lynn Clark

============================================================ ====================


----------



## lclarkrtv

Uploading my previous message screwed up the formatting in my updated readme.txt file. I'm attaching/uploading it now to see if that will preserve the formatting.

 

readme.txt 12.1923828125k . file


----------



## cherb

I'm hoping someone here can help me out. I have a Digital Stream DTX9950 digital to analog converter box. I'm currently using built-in code 7470 (s7470.rid) to


successfully control the box. The problem is that I want to be able to tune sub-channels so I'm trying to build my own RID to replace the code for '0' to the code for '.'


I've learned all the codes into the Pronto and confirmed they work correctly. Both RIDGen and HEX2RID will not work with these HEX codes. HEX2RID complains


that they are not learned Pronto codes. Here are the codes from the Pronto:

0 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 10EF

1 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 11EE

2 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 12ED

3 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 13EC

4 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 14EB

5 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 15EA

6 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 16E9

7 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 17E8

8 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 18E7

9 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 19E6

OK 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 01FE

Power 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 00FF

. 900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 1AE5


Note that the last four digits match the IR codes published in the manual and the second to last for digits (1234) match the vendor ID published in the manual.


Please help! I'm officially out of my league at this point. I've already got WiRNS up and running and have my lineup remapped using the "0" in place of "." so this is the


last step.


Thanks!


BTW, here is the output from HEX2RID:

C:\\HEX2RID>hex2rid dtx9950.txt


HEX2RID: convert Pronto hex-codes to & from RID eslave[2009]

DecodeIR.dll loaded. (Thanks to Daniel Arnold and FlipFlop for the code.)


Reading datafile... Target identity: Cable code #1000 ( C1000fi.rid )


HexCode (file-entry) #1, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0000:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 10EF


HexCode (file-entry) #2, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0001:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 11EE


HexCode (file-entry) #3, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0002:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 12ED


HexCode (file-entry) #4, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0003:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 13EC


HexCode (file-entry) #5, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0004:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 14EB


HexCode (file-entry) #6, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0005:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 15EA


HexCode (file-entry) #7, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0006:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 16E9


HexCode (file-entry) #8, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0007:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 17E8


HexCode (file-entry) #9, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0008:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 18E7


HexCode (file-entry) #10, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0009:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 19E6


HexCode (file-entry) #11, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x000d:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 01FE


HexCode (file-entry) #12, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x00ca:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 00FF


HexCode (file-entry) #13, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x00c9:

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 00FF



Parsing Pronto hex-codes into RID format...

Creating "C1000fi.rid" with 13 button-codes:

Buttoncode table entry 1, Error: not a 'learned' Pronto code.

900A 006D 0000 0001 1234 10EF



C:\\HEX2RID>


----------



## dontcareavs

I don't believe the RTV will pass buttonID 0xc9 ('discrete power on') in-sequence with a numeric channel change entry (as depicted in your previous post). I have never tested power codes with the RTV, but I rather doubt they get passed through. This means you will need to substitute a number button for your DTX-9950's DOT (decimal point) button.


Were you really able to remove ALL the zeros from your lineup? You will never need to key in channels like: x0.y, x0y.0z, xy0.z0, etc? Are you really going to keep WiRNS running 24/7 to keep your RTV happy? Are 4 digits really enough to completely describe your new channel map with 0 acting as a DOT (decimal point)? _Well, I guess that should leave about 9^4 channels to map._


Your 'learned' codes are actually in a special short format and do not begin with '0000' (raw oscillated code). I don't know if there is a way to coax your Pronto remote or its software into working in raw mode. More excruciating details can be found here:
http://www.hifi-remote.com/infrared/prontoirformats.pdf 
http://www.remotecentral.com/tsu3000/pngfaq-b5.htm 
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3258 


> Quote:
> First word in IR code - wFmtID - identifies IR format, so that its value explains how to use all other words in code. Currently
> 
> the following formats are used:
> 
> 0000 - raw oscillated code
> 
> 0100 - raw unmodulated code
> 
> 5000 - RC5
> 
> 5001 - RC5x
> 
> 6000 - RC6 Mode 0
> 
> 7000 - predefined code of variable length
> 
> 8000 - index to UDB
> 
> 9000, 900A, 900B, 900C, 900D, 900E - NEC
> 
> 9001 - basic mode YAMAHA NEC code



The first 2 pages of another thread yielded more useful information:


> Quote:
> Vendor 0x1234 = Device 18.52
> 
> 1'st byte is the device number.
> 
> 2'nd byte is one of two different things, depending on how that manufacturer uses NEC protocol. It may be a subdevice number or it may be a check byte on the device number. If the 1'st and second bytes add up to FF then the second was a check byte and there is no subdevice.
> 
> 3'rd byte is the function number.
> 
> 4'th byte is a check byte. 3'rd byte plus 4'th byte add up to FF.



I initially dumped S7470fi.rid with both HEX2RID and irCodeSet and found that its device/vendor code (NEC1):12.251 does not truly match your DTX-9950's declared vendor ID. Others report that C0899 also works , but its device code (NEC1):33.156 also does not match. I'm not really a remote protocol expert so I am uncertain exactly how close those magic numbers actually need to be.


I think the easiest path at this point would be to build your codes from scratch rather than trying to convert those short format pronto codes or discover some way of correlating the RID dumped hex codes with the actual function values of your DTX-9950's remote buttons.

Get MakeHex and extract it.
Copy nec1.irp to DTX9950.irp and change the 'vendor code' on line 1 to read: "Device=18.52"
Code:


Code:


Device=18.52
Function=0..255

Protocol=NEC
Frequency=38000
Time Base=564
One=1,-3
Zero=1,-1
Prefix=16,-8
Suffix=1,-78
R-Prefix=16,-4
R-Suffix=1,-174
Default S=~D
Form=*,D:8,S:8,F:8,~F:8,_;*,_


Run: makehex -B DTX9950.irp

(The -B is to output both HEX and DECIMAL function values. Use -H to have the function values output in HEX only.)


Lookup your functions (I used the values found in this image ) and map the relevant hex-strings onto the RTV button-code IDs. In your case take the first 2 digits of a HEX function number (only the first 2 digits, ignore its checksum/complement) and find that HEX function value in your makehex output (DTX9950.hex)

For example the DTX-9950's remote buttons 1-10 (HEX functions 10-19) should be listed in your makehex output as HEX functions 10-19 (or decimal 16-25 if you forgot to use the -H or -B option with makehex). Map those long hex-strings onto RTV button-code IDs 1-10 (with the exception of your DOT button replacing button 0).


I believe this should be the hex-string for your DTX-9950's DOT button (to replace RTV button ID 0).
Code:


Code:


Device Code: 18.52 (0x12.0x34) Function: 26 (0x1A)
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94

BTW, cable code 1000 will not show-up unless you've already loaded FlipFlop's ircodes and ircodesRaw files . You also have the option of replacing (overwriting) a pre-existing RID file if you prefer.


Since I've come this far already here's a complete HEX2RID datafile (buttons 0, 1-9, OK):
Code:


Code:


C1000 Digital Stream DTX9950 (NEC1 18.52) - eslave[2010]
0 50  Unknowns copied from S7470fi.rid "DirecTV GAEB0A"
0
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
1
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
2
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
3
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
4
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
5
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
6
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
7
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
8
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
9
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
d
0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94

*For your setup remember to replace the hexstring for button 0 with the hexstring for DOT (decimal point).*



> Quote:
> HEX2RID: convert Pronto hex-codes to & from RID eslave[2009]
> 
> DecodeIR.dll loaded. (Thanks to Daniel Arnold and FlipFlop for the code.)
> 
> 
> Reading datafile... Target identity: Cable code #1000 ( C1000fi.rid )
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #1, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0000:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #2, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0001:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #3, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0002:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #4, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0003:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #5, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0004:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #6, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0005:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #7, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0006:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #8, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0007:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #9, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0008:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #10, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0009:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> HexCode (file-entry) #11, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x000d:
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parsing Pronto hex-codes into RID format...
> 
> Creating "C1000fi.rid" with 11 button-codes:
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 1, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0000:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:16 EFC=117
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 2, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0001:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:17 EFC=121
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 3, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0002:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:18 EFC=119
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 4, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0003:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:19 EFC=123
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 5, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0004:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:20 EFC=116
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 6, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0005:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:21 EFC=120
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 7, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0006:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:22 EFC=118
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 8, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0007:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:23 EFC=122
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 9, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0008:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:24 EFC=245
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 10, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x0009:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:25 EFC=249
> 
> 
> Buttoncode table entry 11, RTVbuttoncodeID 0x000d:
> 
> Freq= 109 (38.0289 kHz) BurstPair-Sequence Lengths: Initial= 34 Repeat= 2
> 
> 8157 00AC 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0016 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0041 8015 0689*8157 0056 8015 0E94*
> 
> DecodeIR: (NEC1):18.52:1 EFC=185
> 
> 
> Adding comment: Digital Stream DTX9950 (NEC1 18.52) - eslave[2010]
> 
> 
> Writing "C1000fi.rid" (1940 bytes) with 11 button-code entries
> 
> for ReplayTV IR-blaster CABLE identity #1000 (C1000fi.rid).



-eslave


----------



## ronkimball

I've just hooked up one of them cheap Centronics / Digiwave clearQAM tuners to my 5040 and it works great!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1136626 

But of course the RTV can't tune it so I was wondering if anybody has a RID file for that? Unfortunately the forums over at hifi-remote are down







. My Harmony remote works fine with it. The RTV code 0244 does turn it on and off but won't change the channel







.


This tuner seems compatible with the channel guide as it doesn't need the "dot" part of the channel number entered to get to the dot one channels which correspond to the channel guide channels. That is, on this tuner I can just punch in "5" "6" "select" to get the channel 56 listed in the guide (actual channel on the tuner is 56.1). All the channels I'm interested in recording work that way so I shouldn't need a custom channel guide







.


----------



## Lew Black




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8ders2K* /forum/post/9276145
> 
> 
> Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. The Replay could not tune the SAT-HDx00's sub-channels.
> 
> 
> In my particular case, I got around this limitation by using D*'s East and West Coast HD feeds. At the time, I was able to get both the East Coast and West Coast HD feeds. So, I merely used the Replay's Guide to tune to channels 80-89.
> 
> 
> If I wanted to record a OTA HD channel, I'd set the SAT-HDx00 and/or D* H20 to autotune the specific sub-channel (i.e. 5-1) and then set the Replay to record the "main" channel (5) one minute ahead. That way, I'd get the Replay's Guide information.
> 
> 
> Hope this clarifies things.



I have been cruising this and other sites to see if anyone ever figured out a way to put a dash in the Replay 5**** series command so they could run a Sony HD100. Couldn't the enter button be changed to a dash? Has anybody tried this?


I am trying to get my old Replay to operate an HD100 in the bedroom. I can set up the HD100 to go to a particular station at a particular time and then set up the Replay to go to that source and start recording. This is better than nothing, but I will have to get a UPS as the Sony HD100 loses it's clock if power goes off. It is also rather convoluted.


Any help appreciated. Lew


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lew Black* /forum/post/18808951
> 
> 
> Couldn't the enter button be changed to a dash?



While I'm no expert on IR blasting, I think this in particular couldn't work because the only way to get the RTV to send an "enter" is to set the advanced setting to send enter, and then the RTV would add an "enter" to the end of the tuning command. So, the best you could do this way is to get a dash on the end, which wouldn't help for tuning subchannels. You can see the logic that the enter button is the end of a tuning sequence (even if you are manually tuning a channel, you press "enter" when you are done), so how would you ever get the subchannel after the enter?


Henry


----------



## Lew Black

Beats me. I have just read enough to be dangerous. I thought maybe code sent when you hit enter could be changed through software. Too bad there isn't a workaround. In searching threads it was cool to see that I could get the program guide for my local OTA stations via HD100 through input 1. It would be great to ba able to hit select and have the Replay change the station on the HD100. I guess I will have to find a small UPS, though my experience is that the batteries fail pretty quickly.


Thanks for the response. Lew


PS The HD100 works with the serial port, but I guess the problem is the same.


----------



## hdonzis

I guess I would try out the HD100 remote and see if there's any way around the dash requirement. Like, if you enter "00121" on the remote, for example, and assuming that it's four digit channels, does it tune to channel 12-1? If you can find some way to tune to subchannels without using the dash on the remote (I don't know if the remote has an enter key, but maybe something like 121 "enter" tunes to 12-1), then you should be able to program the RTV to do the same thing. You just have to figure out what you can do with your remote to make it work, and then you can program the RTV the same way (which would require something like WiRNS to change your channel numbering)...


Henry


----------



## Lew Black

Thanks Henry, I will play with that. I have read a bit about WiRNS, but don't fully understand it and how to implement it. I will play with the HD100 remote and see what happens. Lew


----------



## pluto30306

Can any help with my shellcmds error - I am banging my head against my computer and replaytv trying to get my replays to take the new ir codes.


Firstly, I have been using WiRNS and DVArchive for quite some time and have DVArchive 3.1 and WiRNS 2.0

I have 3 replay units (2x4504 & 1x4160) all three have new 320gig HD.


I just replaced my HD on the unit which I am trying to upload the RID file to.




1) Using DVA created the "install' directory under 'Photos'

2) Copied these files to above directory.

"ircodes"

"ircodesRaw"

"shellcmds"


----------



## dfloth

Does anyone know if FlipFlop's bootable CD solution work for the Comcast DTA DCI105COM1?


I believe I successfully installed the codes following FlipFlop's instructions. However, I'm not sure how/which IR code to choose for my DTA?


There is a post that addresses the thomson DCI1011COM. I'm not sure if will work with my DCI105COM1. Plus, it requires you to removing the replaytv hard drive and connecting it to you PC which is not possible for me.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=18768072&highlight=#post18768072"]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=18768072&highlight=#post18768072 


Update:

I have the 5K RTV.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfloth* /forum/post/18992755
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if FlipFlop's bootable CD solution work for the Comcast DTA DCI105COM1?
> 
> 
> I believe I successfully installed the codes following FlipFlop's instructions. However, I'm not sure how/which IR code to choose for my DTA?
> 
> 
> There is a post that addresses the thomson DCI1011COM. I'm not sure if will work with my DCI105COM1. Plus, it requires you to removing the replaytv hard drive and connecting it to you PC which is not possible for me.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post18768072



I would start out by pointing you at this post of someone modifying FlipFlop's bootable CD solution to get the newer Comcast IR codes on it...


By the way, those instructions that you refer to are for installing the codes in a Showstopper, not a modern 4K or 5K RTV. Since you didn't mention which model RTV you are trying to add IR codes to, it isn't clear that would be the way you'd want to go. For a pre-4K unit, the only way to use the CD or any other external method is to add a phone line simulator and phone line router to even be able to externally change the IR codes without opening the unit. For a 4K or 5K unit, it is quite easy to change the IR codes without opening the unit, and I will refer you to this post that I wrote yesterday detailing all the differnet posts with instructions for changing the IR codes externally...


Henry


----------



## dfloth

milesprower's post finally did the trick. The link is in the previous post (I can't add links yet).


The only difference I noticed is when I selected PACE, code 2009 was not immediately visible. I had to go under OTHER and then select 2009.


Also if it's not obvious he uses two pc's (One, to keep FlipFlop's ISO cd running. The other to run DVArchive for deleting/adding the appropriate files). If you don't do this you either have to rebuild the ISO or figure out another way.


I tried using WiRNS without any luck (my RTV would never connect).


Anyway works now. Thanks for pointing me in a right direction.


----------



## Zippy2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronkimball* /forum/post/18541901
> 
> 
> I've just hooked up one of them cheap Centronics / Digiwave clearQAM tuners to my 5040 and it works great!
> 
> But of course the RTV can't tune it so I was wondering if anybody has a RID file for that? Unfortunately the forums over at hifi-remote are down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Harmony remote works fine with it. The RTV code 0244 does turn it on and off but won't change the channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> This tuner seems compatible with the channel guide as it doesn't need the "dot" part of the channel number entered to get to the dot one channels which correspond to the channel guide channels. That is, on this tuner I can just punch in "5" "6" "select" to get the channel 56 listed in the guide (actual channel on the tuner is 56.1). All the channels I'm interested in recording work that way so I shouldn't need a custom channel guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I've got the same issue. Does any one know if there is a RID file out there that will work with a Centronics ZAT502?


Thanks...


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airedale* /forum/post/11243769
> 
> 
> I know this is rather old, but I wanted to comment that this works with VMWare Workstation if you don't want to use a regular PC.



Ditto, but adding that the freebie VMware Player works darn well, too, for booting FlipFlop's CD -- especially if you're playing around with multiple codes and don't want to create a stack of coasters.

*See here * for tips on leveraging VMware Player for testing ISO boot images.


The only hitch was needing to set the network interfaces in the VM to "bridge" via the host interfaces, rather than use NAT. (Hiding behind NAT, absent any additional routing modifications, prevents communications with the Replays. Using bridging puts the VM onto the same LAN as the Replays, and things go smoothly.)


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st5000* /forum/post/15084309
> 
> 
> Just to see if the blaster works. These devices send out inferred radiation. This can easily be seen using a digital camera w/a CCD image sensor. AFAIK, this is still the most common (if not only) type of sensor used. You don't need (or want) to actually take a picture. All that is needed is to view the IR blaster in action using the electronic camera display.
> 
> 
> To verify you are actually doing this, try an ordinary remote control first to see if you can see it transmitting when you press a button.
> 
> 
> I've been using this technique to debug my ReplayTV unit and can say "it isn't sending out a thing!!".



Just relating my experience with this method of testing... Via my digital camera's LCD screen (on an old Kodak DC290), I can see the IR flashes coming from all my remotes, as grayish flashes on the LCD; however, even though my ReplayTV is successfully communicating with my DTA via IR blaster, I'm NOT able to see the IR flashes from the IR blaster via the camera's LCD. This is true for both my Replays w/ IR blasters, one talking to a Motorola digital set-top box and the other a Pace DC50Xu.


'gist: This camera test is not fool proof, and inability to see the IR flashes coming from the ReplayTV IR blaster via the camera does NOT necessarily indicate a bad blaster or that IR signals aren't being sent.


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdonzis* /forum/post/18992825
> 
> 
> I would start out by pointing you at this post of someone modifying FlipFlop's bootable CD solution to get the newer Comcast IR codes on it...



To be clear, the linked post (authored by milesprower), doesn't modify FlipFlop's bootable CD. Rather, he cleverly uses FlipFlop's boot CD as-is, but then, immediately after the CD transfers its files to the Replay, he uses DVArchive to replace the CD-transferred files on the ReplayTV w/ just those needed for his specific IR mod -- and _then_ resumes FlipFlop's process in order to initiate the NetConnect (which executes the modified 'shellcmds' file).


This is a great process for someone with an existing DVArchive instance and not wanting to load anything more than the necessary IR modifications for a given set-top box.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfloth* /forum/post/18994414
> 
> 
> milesprower's post finally did the trick. ...
> 
> 
> Also if it's not obvious he uses two pc's (One, to keep FlipFlop's ISO cd running. The other to run DVArchive for deleting/adding the appropriate files). If you don't do this you either have to rebuild the ISO or figure out another way.



If milesprower's solution is what you want to attempt but have only one PC at your disposal, as mentioned just above, booting the ISO within VMware Player is one way of making it happen.


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DellHills* /forum/post/17376681
> 
> 
> I have been trying to find the Iso disk by flipflop to enable me to upload D10 IR codes to my replaytv. *I have not been able to download as the link is dead.* If someone could post that would be appreciated.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClearToLand* /forum/post/17377749
> 
> *[How-Do-I] Control My NEW OTA / CABLE Digital STB With My OLD ReplayTV?* - *FAQ #42*
> 
> 
> The LINK from 12/07/05 is still valid. *(Where is the 'broken' LINK?)*



What's broken is how Sourceforge is interpreting the links. The link to the ISO CD provided in FlipFlop's post , as well as on the replaytvupgrade page , results in the following "not found" error from Sourceforge...
The "/RTVPatch" file could not be found or is not available. Please select another file.
... and you're dropped at the root of the 'ReplayTV Upgrade Patch' files listing. One needs to know to look under *RTVPatch / linux-cd-image* to find the 2.5.5d CD image download link.


p.s. FYI... The direct link for the 2.5.5d CD image download doesn't get misinterpreted by Sourceforge (as of 13Sep2010).


----------



## docmcse

Well it has been quite some time since I last posted (just goes to say how good my ReplayTV has been acting up until now). The reason I came to this thread was to see if the 2 very cheap CECB devices I got (only cost me shipping with the coupons) could be made to work. The one I choose (before checking in with the fine folks on this board) was the Philco TB100HH9. This one seemed to do everything I wanted it to do (including the RF pass-through) and was given some good reviews elsewhere.


Since their arrival they have simply been sitting in their boxes with only one even seeing any use (we went camping and they did not have cable). Then Comcast here in GA started moving all but the very basic of channels (cannot complain too much as basic cable is all I'm paying them for mind you) to digital only which is causing me to rethink my setup. If AT&T U-Verse ever comes knocking, I'm there, but I know that with it you only get 4 concurrent TV choices and as I quite often record 2 to 3 shows at a time, that could be a problem for the 2 teenage kids in the house.


My plan is to use the 2 CECB units with my 2 ReplayTV boxes (the overflow is a Windows 7 computer with it's own ATSC tuner) since most of my recording is on the local network channels. That way if (or should I say when) U-Verse is available the 4 threads will all be free. Trouble is I've found no one who has reported my box as being usable with ReplayTV. So I read a little here and there, checked in with the folks from JP1, dusted off my old copy of WIRNS and get ready to roll up my sleeves. That is when Flipflops' bootable CD popped up in my Google search.


I actually started making my own RID file (did actually make it but it did not work) by using the one I found for a Magnavox TB100MW9 (simply cause the model number looked to close to mine not to have simply been a re-do from Funai with a different label on it). While my RID file did not work I (quite by accident) discovered that one Flipflop included in his CD DID work. The one designed for a Sylvania SRZ3000 (code 2010) named C2010fi.rid worked right out of the box. So if you are like me (cheap I guess) and find yourself trying to make your Philco converter work with ReplayTV, then I hope Google lands you on this posting.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docmcse* /forum/post/19370492
> 
> 
> ...The one I choose (before checking in with the fine folks on this board) was the *Philco TB100HH9*. This one seemed to do everything I wanted it to do (including the RF pass-through) and was given some good reviews elsewhere...
> 
> 
> ...While my RID file did not work I (quite by accident) discovered that *one Flipflop included in his CD DID work. The one designed for a Sylvania SRZ3000 (code 2010) named C2010fi.rid worked right out of the box*...



Added a Title to help those SEARCHing for this information in the future...


----------



## dudleydocker

Well, Comcast has struck me with the mandatory Pace DC50X conversion, and I have been trying to follow this thread to add the required IR blaster code to my two lifetime and one paid 55xx and 50xx units.


I have kept these units going over the years with the bountiful help from members of this forum, but I admit trying to follow THIS thread is taxing my ability......


I found this site.... http://blog.katharsys.com/?p=733 


with step by step instructions for adding the blaster code.


Is this a valid, workable solution????? Anything that needs to be added?


Thanks, in advance, for advice on this and also for all the past support!


dd


----------



## Steevo55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlipFlop*  /t/267352/adding-new-ir-blaster-codes-to-the-replay-unit-4k-5k/180#post_7017501
> 
> 
> I rebuilt the bootable CD image with a function to automatically detect all ReplayTV units, and automatically copy the 13 RID files that I found floating around this thread. Now installing RID files is as easy as 1,2,3, without any need for WiRNS or DVArchive.
> 
> 
> To install a RID file on the ReplayTV, use the following procedure.
> 
> 
> 1) Create a bootable CD using the image from
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=13712
> 
> 
> 2) Boot your computer using this CD image
> 
> - after booting it should automatically detect your ReplayTV(s)
> 
> and automatically copy the necessary files to the Photo partition
> 
> 
> 3) On your ReplayTV, switch the network configuration to static, and set both
> 
> DNS server settings on your ReplayTV to match the IP address reported on
> 
> your computer (be sure to note what your previous settings were)
> 
> 4) On your ReplayTV, select Menu..Setup..Connect to ReplayTV Service Now to
> 
> force it to connect through your PC.
> 
> 
> If all goes well, you should get a clock and a CPU meter pop up on the screen
> 
> during the net connect. These are done at the beginning and end of the script
> 
> just so you can see that the script began and completed.
> 
> Use 2-4-3-Zones to access the debug menus and toggle these back off.
> 
> 
> Now you should be able to set your device up with one of the following codes
> 
> 
> 2000 all pansats
> 
> 2001 all viewsats V1
> 
> 2002 all viewsats V2
> 
> 2003 all dreambox
> 
> 2004 all coolsats
> 
> 2005 Accurian
> 
> 2006 3500S
> 
> 2007 DirecTV D10
> 
> 2008 LG LST-3xxx
> 
> 2009 PanSat2500
> 
> 2010 Sylvania SRZ3000
> 
> 2011 USDTV Receiver
> 
> 2012 Viewsat
> 
> 
> 
> Once things are working, restore the ReplayTV network configuration to your
> 
> previous settings. You can also safely remove the "install" photo directory
> 
> from your ReplayTV(s). This folder was automatically created during the
> 
> install process.



As I respond to a 6 year old post.

Heh


This document has been removed.
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=17245&package_id=13712 


Would anyone have it and be able to post it?


----------



## Whitebar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steevo55*  /t/267352/adding-new-ir-blaster-codes-to-the-replay-unit-4k-5k/420_60#post_22344994
> 
> 
> As I respond to a 6 year old post.
> 
> Heh
> 
> This document has been removed.
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=17245&package_id=13712
> 
> Would anyone have it and be able to post it?



The image is here


----------



## MikeHoxard

*SCRIPT RUNS BUT DOES NOT COMPLETE*


I want to add my success story in order to help others who might experience the same problem I had. But first I would like to extend a hearty THANK YOU to FlipFlop, Henry, and many other smart, kind, helpful people who put in time to assist people with their ReplayTV issues.


First, the *BACKGROUND* (skip ahead to my *SOLUTION* if you like):


Last October, I dumped Comcast in favor of DirecTV. I used FlipFlop's linux-cd-image-2.5.5d.iso (inside VirtualBox on my Mac) to update my two ReplayTVs to work with the new satellite boxes. It worked flawlessly. I am so grateful for this community keeping ReplayTV up with new technology.


Onward to a few days ago, when one of the ReplayTVs got stuck at the "Please Wait" screen. I replaced the hard drive with the one from an unused ReplayTV I've been keeping as a spare.


(*Question:* Does Replay allow new machines to be activated? I didn't put the new ReplayTV in because I was worried about what happens with a new activation. Don't tell anyone, but I haven't been billed since the service shutdown debacle last summer, and I didn't want to disrupt that in case I'm getting away with free service.)


Everything went well until I tried to install the new IR codes. As the title says, the script ran, and I got the clock display, but the CPU meter never displayed. I spent three days trying lots of things from this forum thread (THANKS AGAIN!). I inserted other Linux commands to see if the ReplayTV could execute commands, and it did delete a photo from the "install" folder. I was getting closer to the solution.

*SOLUTION:*


I had to create the folders on the ReplayTV hard drive where the files are copied to. This is the script I used:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]AppShell ToggleClock
mkdir /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata
AppShell ToggleMemMeter
mkdir /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset
AppShell TogglePositionMeter
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodes /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodes
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/ircodesRaw /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irbdata/ircodesRaw
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2000fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2000fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2001fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2001fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2002fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2002fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2003fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2003fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2004fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2004fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2005fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2005fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2006fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2006fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2007fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2007fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2008fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2008fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/S2009fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/S2009fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2010fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2010fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2011fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2011fi.rid
cp -f /name/storage/Photo/install/C2012fi.rid /name/system/user/mirror/sys-setup-gaea/data/irCodeset/C2012fi.rid
AppShell ToggleCpuMeter

[/CODE]


After struggling with this for days on end, you have no idea how happy I was to finally see that elusive CPU meter. I threw my arms up and did a happy dance right then and there.


I still have the old busted hard drive to deal with, as well as setting up the channels and recordings on the fixed ReplayTV, but that'll be a breeze compared to the last few days.


I can't thank you guys enough!


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeHoxard*  /t/267352/adding-new-ir-blaster-codes-to-the-replay-unit-4k-5k/420#post_23449851
> 
> 
> (*Question:* Does Replay allow new machines to be activated? I didn't put the new ReplayTV in because I was worried about what happens with a new activation. Don't tell anyone, but I haven't been billed since the service shutdown debacle last summer, and I didn't want to disrupt that in case I'm getting away with free service.)



Yeah, this is no secret. They appear to let any machine be activated, and they don't appear to be billing for the service. Since they pretty much cancelled all of their subscription accounts, it would be pretty difficult for them to start up billing again. As an example, try to get to your account information, and that will be the big clue that they really aren't supporting that any longer...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeHoxard*
> 
> I had to create the folders on the ReplayTV hard drive where the files are copied to.



If I had to guess, I would guess that the ReplayTV wasn't fully updated after replacing the hard drive. I don't know what state that other ReplayTV was in that you took the hard drive out of, but it takes a couple of net connects to get a new hard drive fully upgraded. So, if you had replaced the drive in the ReplayTV and then gone through the Quick Setup, you probably only need to do one more manual net connect to get the Zone folders (where the IR Blaster codes are kept) fully populated. So, I think that was the difference, that previously you had fully upgraded drives in your operating ReplayTVs, and because you put in the new hard drive, it wasn't quite yet fully upgraded. I think if you had gotten the ReplayTV all the way up to fully running, then the boot CD probably would have worked properly...


Henry


----------



## duckland23

IR codes for the new directv D12 Box , Im just wondering of course I don't have the new box as we speak .So I don't know if it will change channels for recording shows .Im under the impression that the only box that will work is the D10 box from directv ,it has the low speed data port on it and is the last one too . Directv discontented most of the good rca boxes that have a serial port on them . I would buy a older box from ebay If I can still use them . Some of the older rca boxes where great and had gold plated rca port too . That's a sign of high end audio and video too . My first directv system was a rca box and dish I bought from bestbuy back then . Then they went to professional install only . I like the self install my self that way you can make sure its done right . You cant expect very good jod from something that's free .But Back to the IR Blaster codes . If anyone got the direct tv box working without the code please respond to me .


----------



## jdavisatl

got the D12 working with a 5xxx unit using IR blaster and code-instructions here http://webpages.charter.net/mamvc/main.htm


----------



## srfrdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duckland23*  /t/267352/adding-new-ir-blaster-codes-to-the-replay-unit-4k-5k/450#post_23650593
> 
> 
> IR codes for the new directv D12 Box , Im just wondering of course I don't have the new box as we speak .So I don't know if it will change channels for recording shows .Im under the impression that the only box that will work is the D10 box from directv ,it has the low speed data port on it and is the last one too . .


as i said in another one of ur numerous threads all the codes are the same for all new dtv boxes end of story!!! also d10s have no low speed port only a 2.0 usb port


----------

